# Official Foobar Gallery



## TheReds

All you foo users (not fighters) out there post your foobar!

 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i sense a new team forming....... TEAM FB2K << what do you think?


----------



## J-Pak

testing out the beta on my laptop, so it doesn't have the fancy config my desktop has


----------



## RotAtoR

Here is my config, a current work in progress:





 I like to keep it nice and compact with a good looking layout while retaining as much useful track information as possible.

 I usually keep foobar minimized while playing. I use the toaster plugin so that this appears to slide up from behind the taskbar on a track change:


----------



## plyr




----------



## Illah

Where do you get your skins?

 --Illah


----------



## binkgle

make them, steal other people's ones......... it's all how you configure foobar, not skinning it. check out hydrogen audio's faqs for some basic info, and there are tons of guides out there for learning to mod foobar (i only know the absolute basics)


----------



## asmox




----------



## TheReds

Nice work guys........heres my setup:

http://www.archive.org/download/Foob...0928172543.bmp

 ^^^ thats a huge file so 56k'ers beware. I have a png version of it however my hosting service is sort of acting wierd on me and it wont show:

http://www.ourmedia.org/node/66372 


 Cheers!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* 
_



 testing out the beta on my laptop, so it doesn't have the fancy config my desktop has_

 



 How do you like the beta?? i would try it out im just paranoid that i wont be able to get it setup just like my version now which is perfect.....for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . What all has changed in the beta?

 Cheers!


----------



## RedLeader

I'm using the basic setup, and cannot figure out how to do some of the most basic things, it seems to be very counter-intuitive. I just gave up, not a big fan of software that seems to like hiding options and config choices.


----------



## necropimp

http://jim7.home.insightbb.com/foobar/foobar3.png


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *necropimp* 
_http://jim7.home.insightbb.com/foobar/foobar3.png_

 

That is an awesome setup. Is it your own custom config?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *necropimp* 
_http://jim7.home.insightbb.com/foobar/foobar3.png_

 


 we have similar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

 Cheers!


----------



## TheReds

asmox and necropimp, i noticed in your track info the speparating lines fade. How would i do this? and also, necropimp, where/how would i change the selected songs...um...line color? know what i mean, like if you just click on a song and it becomes highlighted.

 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Edit: necro pimp??? 24 bit, 48000Hz Nine inch nails album????


----------



## binkgle

hey asmox, what component are you using for lyric panel? does it highlight the words as the song goes along, kareoke-style, or no?

 how did you merge the track progress bar into the track info pane, and how did you make it look like that?

 how did you format the playlist so that the number of the song in the library was on the left, the artist, album, genre, and year, in that order, were all placed together in order to organize it all (makes everything much cleaner in my opinion), and then title bar?

 could you zip up your foobar folder and send it to me? either upload it somewhere and post here or i'll pm you with my email. thx


----------



## RotAtoR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Edit: necro pimp??? 24 bit, 48000Hz Nine inch nails album???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'll see your high quality NIN album and raise you: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 48khz 24bit 6ch, average bitrate of about 4000kbps, and 1.6gb for the whole album


----------



## necropimp

i got the same album... only my rip is the 24bit 96KHz stereo

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Edit: necro pimp??? 24 bit, 48000Hz Nine inch nails album???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

DVD-A

 and the fade

  Code:


```
[left]$transition(-----------------,$get(fadeend),$get(text1))[/left]
```


----------



## necropimp

double post...


----------



## n00b

Old: http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fbfinal8bc.png

 then I tried a more playlist-centered layout.. Not working out too well, I just don't have the time that I did when making the old layout:

 New: http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fbnew5gg.png


----------



## TheReds

New: http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fbnew5gg.png

 ^^^Sweeet, like the color scheme.

 Thanks necropimp, ill work on that, new layout coming........after foobar is done making some (1300 something) mp3's from my flacs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RotAtoR* 
_I'll see your high quality NIN album and raise you: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 48khz 24bit 6ch, average bitrate of about 4000kbps, and 1.6gb for the whole album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Lol wow, you got the method for burning dvd-a 's from hydrogen right? i say a thread on it awhile back but never really followed it up. Would you mind either posting a guide or, possible just links for the software?? Thanks!

 Cheers!


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_asmox and necropimp, i noticed in your track info the speparating lines fade. How would i do this?_

 

 Code:


```
[left]$transition(«-------------------------,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt))[/left]
```

trans_back is a variable i set for the fadeout color, and trans_frnt is a variable for the foreground color.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_hey asmox, what component are you using for lyric panel? does it highlight the words as the song goes along, kareoke-style, or no?

 how did you merge the track progress bar into the track info pane, and how did you make it look like that?

 how did you format the playlist so that the number of the song in the library was on the left, the artist, album, genre, and year, in that order, were all placed together in order to organize it all (makes everything much cleaner in my opinion), and then title bar?

 could you zip up your foobar folder and send it to me? either upload it somewhere and post here or i'll pm you with my email. thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the lyric panel is foo_uie_lyrics.dll. it doesn't highlight the words, but i think it's supposed to scroll with the song because there's an 'Enable Scroll' checkbox in the preferences.. only it doesn't seem to do anything. i dunno, maybe it's a broken feature.. or maybe i'm just stupid, lol.

 you can put anything you want into the track info pane. there's a preferences screen for it with a text box to enter all sorts of code. here's the progress bar:

  Code:


```
[left]$char(1)C$get(head)Track Progress :: a3a3a3$get(bright)$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%)'%' ::$char(10) $char(1)C$progress2(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,%_time_total_seconds%,$get(proglength),$get(progfore)$get(progchar),$get(progback)$get(progchar))$char(10)$char(10)[/left]
```

i ripped it off somebody on hydrogenaudio :O

 progfore, progback, progchar, and proglength are variables for foreground color, background color, character used for the bar, and length of the bar.. respectively.

 regarding my playlist.. it's Azrael's config - get it here. i simply modified the colors and some of the columns to suit my needs.

 i'll upload a zip in a little bit.


----------



## Borat

I used to customize my foobar all the time. Now I don't care as much so I just use the v.1 configuration from indietorrents. It does everything I need it to do. 





 Someone should make a custom foobar installer for head-fi members like with logos and stuff. And it should automatically reject playing any lossy files.


----------



## snapshooter

My current foobar


----------



## Erukian

ok snapshooter,

 now you have to zip up and email me your whole foobar2k folder to erukian@gmail.com 



 -Joe


----------



## snapshooter

You've got mail !


----------



## Daedalus00

Here's mine: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/brawley/foobar.PNG

 Colours and panel size are in a constant state of change at the moment, and I've yet to sort out arranging the albums in alphabetical order/order of year.

 By the way, does anybody know how to do the iTunes-style alternating 2 colour background? You know, like when the background to track one is white, then the background to track 2 is blue, and then white again for track 3?


----------



## J-Pak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_How do you like the beta?? i would try it out im just paranoid that i wont be able to get it setup just like my version now which is perfect.....for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . What all has changed in the beta?

 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've only been using it for a few days now. I don't think most of the GUI plugins work so stick to the official release unless you have a spare computer to try it on. 

 So far the only major thing I've noticed is better tag handling as well as VBR updates in the bottom tray that tells exact bitrate for the moment (you can change how often it's updated)


----------



## necropimp

for those who have asked about my foobar folder

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=01TIOGZD

 to open http://www.7zip.org (winrar also works)

 nuke the database, delete playlists, and change the database, playback, and DSP settings for your own personal needs


----------



## asmox

and mine, for whoever asked - 

http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3...C07FBBI3IYYDUS


----------



## fjf

Hi!. Daedalus, I like your simple and useful style. How do you get the album list and the track info windows to appear?.

 Regards.


----------



## Jakets

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *necropimp* 
_for those who have asked about my foobar folder

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=01TIOGZD

 to open http://www.7zip.org (winrar also works)

 nuke the database, delete playlists, and change the database, playback, and DSP settings for your own personal needs_

 

Im new to foobar, after replacing my folder with yours whenever i add music the artist and album simply dont show, and when i click to play it i get this:

 INFO (CORE) : opening file for playback :
 INFO (CORE) : location: "file://E:\Music\STYX\Equinox\Lorelei.mp3" (0)
 ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device.


 Any help, as i am now very much liking the look of this, as well as the sheer ammount of options. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT after switching from Kernal Streaming i now have sound, but im still having the problem of it not reading the artist name and album, Also how do i get rid of the floating play bar at the top, i dont really like that. Thanks again.


----------



## fishtankfish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmox* 
_



_

 


 These look so cool. 

 I wish i could get album art in mine. I just feel so lost when trying to configure foobar.


----------



## TheReds




----------



## Daedalus00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fjf* 
_Hi!. Daedalus, I like your simple and useful style. How do you get the album list and the track info windows to appear?.

 Regards._

 

First you need to download the relevant plugins and place them in the 'components' folder in the main foobar folder.

 Here's a link to the track info plugin and a short introduction to how it works:

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...dpost&p=253518

 I can't seem to find a link to the albumlist plugins, so I've uploaded them to my webspace. Both need to be installed, and I think you need the columns plugin too. If nothing happens after adding the plugin, right click on the panel area to the sort of the playlist, select 'panels' and tick albumlist; same goes for track info. Here you go:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/brawley..._albumlist.dll

 and

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/brawley..._albumlist.dll

 Hope that helps.


----------



## necropimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jakets* 
_INFO (CORE) : opening file for playback :
 INFO (CORE) : location: "file://E:\Music\STYX\Equinox\Lorelei.mp3" (0)
 ERROR (foo_out_ks) : KS output error: error opening device.

_

 

maybe the kernel streaming settings are trying to use my soundcard which most likely is not found on your PC... set them up to use your soundcard...

 and the thing at the top of the screen... go to components->looks->show->activate


----------



## Jakets

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *necropimp* 
_maybe the kernel streaming settings are trying to use my soundcard which most likely is not found on your PC... set them up to use your soundcard...

 and the thing at the top of the screen... go to components->looks->show->activate_

 

I had already fixed both those problems, the only thing not working is it seems to not read my id3 tags.. All the music just shows the name of the song, it will play but nothing seems to make it show the id3 data. Whats up with that? If i install foobar fresh it works fine, but just with your setup (and anyone elses i try) it wont show the songs right. Help? I REALLY like it so far, if i could fix that single problem it would be perfect.

 EDIT: Also i dont seem to have whatever font the bottom status bar uses, it looks terrible. I installed the only 2 fonts you have in your foobar folder, but it didnt help.


----------



## Bleed

this is gonna sound stupid, but how do you change the graphic icons?(play, pause, stop, etc.) I just downloaded Asmox config, I got everything down except for the controls, they are on default(white) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## binkgle

snapshooter, can you follow suit and put your foobar folder up for grabs, too?

 what plugin do you use for lyrics, and how do you make the lyriccs light up the words to follow the song?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jakets* 
_I had already fixed both those problems, the only thing not working is it seems to not read my id3 tags.. All the music just shows the name of the song, it will play but nothing seems to make it show the id3 data. Whats up with that? If i install foobar fresh it works fine, but just with your setup (and anyone elses i try) it wont show the songs right. Help? I REALLY like it so far, if i could fix that single problem it would be perfect.

 EDIT: Also i dont seem to have whatever font the bottom status bar uses, it looks terrible. I installed the only 2 fonts you have in your foobar folder, but it didnt help._

 



 go here for the plugin: http://pelit.koillismaa.fi/plugins/general.php

 Just scroll down a bit until you see the ID3v2 support (foo_id3v2) plugin. Download it and put it in your components folder. Should work from there.

 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_this is gonna sound stupid, but how do you change the graphic icons?(play, pause, stop, etc.) I just downloaded Asmox config, I got everything down except for the controls, they are on default(white) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 


 Preferences > Columns UI > Other (its a tab at the top) > check the "Use custom buttons" > Click on "..." and locate the picture of the buttons

 ^^ on the last step, you'll just have to look around in his foobar folder, not really sure where he kept the buttons.

 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

Asmox, Can you just post the code for your track info panel?? lol, if you want to that is. i promise, i wont steal all the stuff, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## snapshooter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_snapshooter, can you follow suit and put your foobar folder up for grabs, too?

 what plugin do you use for lyrics, and how do you make the lyriccs light up the words to follow the song?_

 

Here is mine http://rapidshare.de/files/5701242/foobar2000.zip.html


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_this is gonna sound stupid, but how do you change the graphic icons?(play, pause, stop, etc.) I just downloaded Asmox config, I got everything down except for the controls, they are on default(white) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

the button images are located in \buttons under the main foobar folder. just do what TheReds said.

 although.. i'm not sure why it didn't keep the buttons i had set. weird.


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Asmox, Can you just post the code for your track info panel?? lol, if you want to that is. i promise, i wont steal all the stuff, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YGPM in a min or two..


----------



## TheReds

Code:


```
[left]//Shows Mode and simple "..." ticker Mode:$char(1)%_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)[/left]
```



 i messed something up in that, and it wont work. I copied that directly from my track info code. Im not good with this stuff, can somebody help please? and also, how can you simply get an extra line of space, to space things out (like if you pressed enter in microsoft word)???

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS: Asmox, thanks for the help, got the fading and all working, good stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Found $char(10)


----------



## Jakets

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_go here for the plugin: http://pelit.koillismaa.fi/plugins/general.php

 Just scroll down a bit until you see the ID3v2 support (foo_id3v2) plugin. Download it and put it in your components folder. Should work from there.

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unfortunantly the link for that plugin is dead.. It also looks like i already have that installed on necropimps version. Any other ideas?

 EDIT: Ah, apparently its reading the mp3 gain data instead of id3 data, this will be a pain to fix.. lol.


----------



## james__bean

Cool a foobar2k gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here' mine


----------



## JMcMasterJ

What do y'all use for your lyrics panels? I have the lyrics show panel, but the online search doesn't have many lyrics. I tried the lyricsdb, but those don't have timestamps and I want ones that do so they can scroll. Are there any good places to get lyrics with timestamps? I'd hate to do it all manually.


----------



## Bleed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Preferences > Columns UI > Other (its a tab at the top) > check the "Use custom buttons" > Click on "..." and locate the picture of the buttons

 ^^ on the last step, you'll just have to look around in his foobar folder, not really sure where he kept the buttons.

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

sweet!!! that worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. thanks very much


----------



## Sisyphos

This one's my lovely foobar-setup inspired by 'necropimp' (actually I'm using his his formatting string) - thanks guy.


----------



## ogewo

Pretty much one of the basic configs I found on Hydrogen Audio.


----------



## oScARSr

Here is mine....


----------



## Kram Sacul

So Foobar is some kind of spreadsheet program, right?


----------



## thrawn86

snapshooter, i'm using your config, how do I get the songs to display in # order (right now they're 1, 10, 11, 12, 2, 3, 4, etc)


----------



## snapshooter

thrawn86, try clicking the header of the "Album" colum and it should solve the problem.
 You can also find the section Core in the Preference, the line "Sort incoming files by" and substitute the part %tracknumber% by $num(%tracknumber%,2)


----------



## necropimp

thrawn86? wouldn't happen to be thrawn[numbers] on another site?


----------



## thrawn86

ubernet and sharkies, if those were either of the ones you were thinking of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "ry clicking the header of the "Album" colum and it should solve the problem."

 that worked,thanks


----------



## thrawn86

as simple as I could make it, only two plugins used. 

 now if only i could find a working lyrics plugin. one of the ones I tried is blocked by my univ's firewall


----------



## TheReds

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬






 ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

 One problem. In my track info on the top, a wierd character next to my "mode" just shows up. Iv gone through the code over and over trying to find it, but i cant. ayudame por favor......help me please. 

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps, lets keep this thread alive by posting all visual foobar problems here...along with pics


----------



## Jakets

Could i possibly make a request of someone. I need something simple and nice looking. It MUST use the beta 9 foobar, because it is the only version that will read my ID tags while i use mp3 gain. If anyone would be kind enough to make me a setup to have album art and to properly categorize artist, album, bitrate and such i would be greatly in debt. I have tried several times and am frustrated by my inability to do this. I REALLY like the amount of formats mp3 gain plays, and would love to make it my main audio player. 

 Thanks in advance, and i really hope someone can help.


----------



## n00b

I'm gonna be uploading my foobar directory for this skin:
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2581/fbfinal8bc.png

 Just in case anybody wants it (I got a PM requesting it, so I'll get it up later in the week).


----------



## binkgle

TheReds, could you please upload that folder? i think you just overcame my love of necropimp's layout (sorry necro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). i'd love to test it out on my own


----------



## Thaddy

Nothing special, I like a really clean and simple look.


----------



## Jakets

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Nothing special, I like a really clean and simple look.
_

 

Any chance i could get a hold of your folder? Its simple and clean like im looking for. Thanks.


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_TheReds, could you please upload that folder? i think you just overcame my love of necropimp's layout (sorry necro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). i'd love to test it out on my own_

 

ya for sure. here you go and for anyone else that wants it. Now be warned, my code is anything from organized, random stuff all over the place. But it works perfectly. Oh! if you wouldnt mind, could you work with me to clean up my track info code and get rid of little wierd things like that wierd character by my "mode" at the top of my track info??? that would be sweeeet. just pm me if you have any questions or suggestions. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2FNQ59E

 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

thaddy, i like the colors! simple and sweet. good job. 

 Cheers


----------



## Thaddy

Folder? Do you mean my Title Formatting code? If so, I'd gladly PM it to you. I don't use Columns UI or any other tweaks, just some simple playlist formatting


----------



## binkgle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_ya for sure. here you go and for anyone else that wants it. Now be warned, my code is anything from organized, random stuff all over the place. But it works perfectly. Oh! if you wouldnt mind, could you work with me to clean up my track info code and get rid of little wierd things like that wierd character by my "mode" at the top of my track info??? that would be sweeeet. just pm me if you have any questions or suggestions. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2FNQ59E

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thx

 i'll do what i can, but i'm still pretty new to modding foobar. well, we'll see what i come up with


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_thx

 i'll do what i can, but i'm still pretty new to modding foobar. well, we'll see what i come up with_

 


 lol, ya, i also have lots and lots of custom buttons in my folder so check those out. I also have Lame 3.97b1 in there, An Ogg encoder and a new set of foobar icons which are cool (like the icons for different music files), and a couple themes. Enjoy. 

 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

yeah, i was looking around, mainly intriguied by the track info panel, couldn't get it to work in necropimp's customization, though. i guess i was trying to blend both of your codes, whch didn't work too well. i also thought your album art panel was better implemented. i'm gonna experiment more wit blending the parts of both mods that i like


----------



## Kram Sacul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Nothing special, I like a really clean and simple look.




_

 

Yet there's so much wasted space to display redudent information. Not to say Winamp is the better program but it sure is alot more user friendly and compact. From most of the screenshots posted Foobar looks like a music database program that has a music player as an afterthought.


----------



## GraDy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kram Sacul* 
_Yet there's so much wasted space to display redudent information. Not to say Winamp is the better program but it sure is alot more user friendly and compact. From most of the screenshots posted Foobar looks like a music database program that has a music player as an afterthought._

 

That's a very ignorant statement. Sure, WinAmp is easier to use out-of-the-box, but foobar has nearly endless possibilities. You can make foobar look like WinAmp, or iTunes, or something completly different. You can play almost every format known to man, and easily use cool things like ReplayGain or the Diskwriter.
 "Yet there's so much wasted space to display redudent information"
 The point is that it can display as much (or little) "redundant information" as you want it to.


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kram Sacul* 
_From most of the screenshots posted Foobar looks like a music database program that has a music player as an afterthought._

 

look through this thread.


----------



## Kram Sacul

Still looks a playlist window with tiny player controls on it. I'm not expecting a visually noisy work of art like Sonique but c'mon. Impress me here. I dare you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I apologize to everyone that loves this thing.


----------



## Blitzzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_ya for sure. here you go and for anyone else that wants it. Now be warned, my code is anything from organized, random stuff all over the place. But it works perfectly. Oh! if you wouldnt mind, could you work with me to clean up my track info code and get rid of little wierd things like that wierd character by my "mode" at the top of my track info??? that would be sweeeet. just pm me if you have any questions or suggestions. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2FNQ59E

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 remove the $char(1) after the "Mode:" in your track info code.


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blitzzz* 
_remove the $char(1) after the "Mode:" in your track info code._

 

I love you. that was bothering me sooo much, sweeeeeeeet.

 Cheers


----------



## Bleed

got another problem, there's this annoying character infront of the year of the album was made. heres a pic of it:






 can you guys help me out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its driving me nuts.


----------



## ogewo

Seems like a lot of people customize foobar for optimal usability when maximized. i keep mine windowed so those extra columns and sections make those configurations unusable. Do most of you keep foobar maximinzed, whether in the background or not?


----------



## TheReds

i keep mine maximized all the time. Well all the time meaning whenever i actually am using it, ill minimize it to the task bar when not in use, then just click on the little mini foobar and back it comes maximized........i just wrote way more than i need to to explain that, lol. 

 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

minor update. New fonts, fixed that thing im my track info, and....um, ya, thats it. Just a minor update right. Also, just curious, what image hosting services do you guys use, i dont really have good luck with too many of mine. Ourmedia is good but if i try to upload a large png it wont show up at all, im only left with bmp and jpg which would be way to large for people to view. 

 Cheers


----------



## Helter Skelter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_minor update. New fonts, fixed that thing im my track info, and....um, ya, thats it. Just a minor update right. Also, just curious, what image hosting services do you guys use, i dont really have good luck with too many of mine. Ourmedia is good but if i try to upload a large png it wont show up at all, im only left with bmp and jpg which would be way to large for people to view. 

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://www.imageshack.us
http://www.paintedover.com
http://www.photobucket.com

 Personally, I use my own webspace. Just please, whatever you do, stop using bmp.

 I thought I posted mine earlier, but apparently not. Click for larger.


----------



## TheReds

Thank you for the recommendations. This makes it easier on me and you guys:

http://paintedover.com/uploads/show....f=myfoobar.png

 Cheers


----------



## MD1032

In one of my more organ moods, you can see. And yes, my other lists are at least that big. I have about 30 gigs of music. And I list to a solid 80% of it.


----------



## Bleed

nm, i finally got it


----------



## davidd




----------



## n00b

Here's my foobar directory and preview, uploaded to .rar through rapidshare (meaning the link never dies like yousendit)
 ATTENTION:
 If you downloaded my foobar directory, please clear all fields entered under
 foobar2000 - > Preferences -> Audioscrobbler

 I think I left my username and password in there, but I have changed my password. I've seen people's songs on my audioscrobbler, like stuff from Mindhunters, Amthystium, [unknown], Black Eyed Peas, Coldplay, Ben Harper, and Miles Davis (most of which were tagged poorly).

 So if you see that username: "aciddrops" is in the audioscrobbler area, please delete it, save and restart foobar. Thanks!
 Click:


----------



## xand1x

Greetings, I was just wondering if anyone knew if there was a program around that would create multiple playlists from a specific directory, so that I would be able to have individual playlists for each album like many other foobar users. I felt that this would be a good time to ask since foobar users will typically be viewing this thread


----------



## n00b

xand, like the top of my foobar layout? How it goes
 All Music
 - Artist - Album
 - Artist - Album
 - Artist - Album
 -Song
 -Song

 etc?

 That's called "album list."


----------



## gevorg




----------



## xand1x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n00b* 
_xand, like the top of my foobar layout? How it goes
 All Music
 - Artist - Album
 - Artist - Album
 - Artist - Album
 -Song
 -Song

 etc?

 That's called "album list."_

 

yeah I like it, but I am guessing you have individual playlists for each of of your albums correct? If so, I am trying to find a way to create individual playlists for 900 albums i have on my pc lol. I really don't want to do that manually.


----------



## Blitzzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gevorg* 
_




_

 

I need to figure out how to get the album art up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like it better there than on the side panel


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blitzzz* 
_I need to figure out how to get the album art up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like it better there than on the side panel_

 

in the Columns UI preferences, under the 'Other' tab, make sure that _'List all toolbars'_ is checked. in the Album Art Panel preferences, set the _'Minimum panel height'_ to around 300.

 now right click up in the toolbar area, go to Panels, and click Album Art.. go back and adjust the panel height as necessary.

 you can add any panel you want above the playlist in the same fashion, as long as it has a minimum height setting.


----------



## Blitzzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmox* 
_in the Columns UI preferences, under the 'Other' tab, make sure that 'List all toolbars' is checked. in the Album Art Panel preferences, set the 'Minimum panel height' to around 300.

 now right click up in the toolbar area, go to Panels, and click Album Art.. go back and adjust the panel height as necessary.

 you can add any panel you want above the playlist in the same fashion, as long as it has a minimum height setting._

 


 cool thx!

 I'll give it a try once I'm back at my main pc...currently using laptop.


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmox* 
_in the Columns UI preferences, under the 'Other' tab, make sure that 'List all toolbars' is checked. in the Album Art Panel preferences, set the 'Minimum panel height' to around 300.

 now right click up in the toolbar area, go to Panels, and click Album Art.. go back and adjust the panel height as necessary.

 you can add any panel you want above the playlist in the same fashion, as long as it has a minimum height setting._

 







 ... thank you

http://paintedover.com/uploads/show....myfoobar_1.png


----------



## n00b

ATTENTION:
 If you downloaded my foobar directory, please clear all fields entered under
 foobar2000 - > Preferences -> Audioscrobbler

 I think I left my username and password in there, but I have changed my password. I've seen people's songs on my audioscrobbler, like stuff from Mindhunters, Amthystium, [unknown], Black Eyed Peas, Coldplay, Ben Harper, and Miles Davis (most of which were tagged poorly).

 So if you see that username: "aciddrops" is in the audioscrobbler area, please delete it, save and restart foobar. Thanks!


----------



## asmox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n00b* 
_ATTENTION:
 If you downloaded my foobar directory, please clear all fields entered under
 foobar2000 - > Preferences -> Audioscrobbler

 I think I left my username and password in there, but I have changed my password. I've seen people's songs on my audioscrobbler, like stuff from Mindhunters, Amthystium, [unknown], Black Eyed Peas, Coldplay, Ben Harper, and Miles Davis (most of which were tagged poorly).

 So if you see that username: "aciddrops" is in the audioscrobbler area, please delete it, save and restart foobar. Thanks!_

 

oh ****.. that explains all the weird stuff i've been seeing in my AS profile, loool.

 yeah, for whoever downloaded my foobar folder, please do the same!


----------



## GuffMorgan

davidd, i like that layout, anyway I could get a copy of your folder?


----------



## binkgle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_





 ... thank you

http://paintedover.com/uploads/show....myfoobar_1.png_

 

thereds, could you upload your folder (or at least your track info code) again? sry, but i'm loving the way you've set up foobar

 edit: and one more thing: how do i change the color that songs are higlighted in when i select them? mine is orange right now (how it came with necropimp's setup), but i want to change it to a more thereds-like red


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_thereds, could you upload your folder (or at least your track info code) again? sry, but i'm loving the way you've set up foobar

 edit: and one more thing: how do i change the color that songs are higlighted in when i select them? mine is orange right now (how it came with necropimp's setup), but i want to change it to a more thereds-like red_

 

Here ya go...enjoy! Lol, i must say my code for the track info panel is pretty much a mess. It works fine though, no worries there. 

 TRACK INFO
 ▬▬▬▬▬▬
  Code:


```
[left]//MODE ffffff$get(playing_mode)Mode: %_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10) // progressbar config $puts(theme,1) $if($strcmp($get(theme),1), $puts(progress_color1,ff6d66) $puts(progress_color2,ffe1df) ) $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1),000000,1,4.5)) $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2),000000,1,5.7)) // progressbar $puts(progressbar, $if(%_length_seconds%, $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1),ffffff,1,4.5)) $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2),000000,1,5.7)) $puts(progress,$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$get(progress_length),%_length_seconds%)) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$get(progress)),$get(progress_color1a),$get(progress_color1)) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$sub($get(progress_length),$get(progress))),$get(progress_color2a),$get(progress_color2)) $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_length_seconds%),3)'%' ,streaming... )) $get(progressbar)) $puts(text1,ffffff) $puts(text2,0000ec) // transition color for fading out $puts(trans_back,0000ec) // transition color for foreground $puts(trans_frnt,FFFFFF) //Shows Mode and simple "..." ticker Mode:$char(1)%_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10) //Line Break $char(10) //displays 'Song Info' title bar $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt)) $get(white)FFFFFF Song Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10) //Song info $char(10) 4C4C4C - Artist:0000ec $if3(%artist%,... '('unknown artist for this track')')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Title:0000ec $if3(%title%,...)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Track length:0000ec $if(%_isplaying%,[%_time_elapsed%]$if(%_time_total%,'/'%_time_total%),%_length%) $if(%_time_total_seconds%,808080'('Percent: $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%),1)'%)')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Tracknumber: 0000ec$num(%tracknumber%,)[ of $get(ntracks)]$char(10) 4C4C4C - Album:0000ec $if3(%album%,...'('unknown album for this track')')) 808080$if2('(Disc:' %disc%')',)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Release date:0000ec $if3(%date%,...)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Genre:0000ec $if2(%genre%,'...')$char(10) //Line Break $char(10) // displays 'Technical Info' title bar $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt)) $get(white)ffffffTechnical Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10) //Line Break $char(10) //Tech Info 4C4C4C - File size:0000ec $div(%_filesize%,1048576).$left($num($muldiv($mod(%_filesize%,1048576),1000,1048576),3),2)' MB'$char(10) 4C4C4C - Codec:0000ec %__codec%$char(10) 4C4C4C - Compression: 0000ec$div(1411,%__bitrate%).$substr($muldiv(1411,100,%__bitrate%),2,3):1 '['$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)'%]'$char(10) 4C4C4C - Bitrate: $get(text2)%__bitrate%Kbps$char(10) $if(%__mpc_profile%,Profile: $get(text2)%__mpc_profile%$char(10),) $if(%__lame_version%,LAME: $get(text2)%__lame_version% %__lame_profile%$char(10),) $if(%__compression%,Mode: $get(text2)%__compression%$char(10),) 4C4C4C - Samplerate: $get(text2)$if(%__bitspersample%,%__bitspersample%bit ,)%__samplerate%Hz$char(10) 4C4C4C - Channels: 0000ec $if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),%__mp3_stereo_mode%,$ifgreater(%__channels%,1,Stereo,Mono))$char(10) 4C4C4C - Track Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_track_gain%, RG not applied)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Album Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_album_gain%, RG not applied)$char(10) 808080 - Comments: 0000ec$if3(%comment%, No comments available)$char(10) // progressbar config $puts(progress_char,¦) $puts(progress_length,80) $if($strcmp($get(theme),1),¦¦ $puts(progress_color1,$rgb(164,235,12)) $puts(progress_color2,$rgb(54,106,179)) ) // PREPARE COLOR-STRINGS // ========================================= $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1),00ff00,1,4.5)) $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2),ff0000,1,5.7)) // progressbar $puts(progressbar, $if(%_length_seconds%, $puts(progress,$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$get(progress_length),%_length_seconds%)) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$get(progress)),$get(progress_color1a),$get(progress_color1)) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$sub($get(progress_length),$get(progress))),$get(progress_color2a),$get(progress_color2)) $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_length_seconds%),3)'%' ,streaming... ) ) $char(10) $get(progressbar)[/left]
```

^^IM in desperate need of someone to help me streamline and organize this code. PM me if you have any suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for the color when u click a track, go to preferences > columns UI > Globals > Colour > click on tools (towards bottom) > then "global help" ....................................The first line is the info u need. For example i just entered  Code:


```
[left]FFFFFF|0000EC|000000|FFFFFF[/left]
```

 at the very top of my globals colour tab. Hope that helps. Feel free to ask anything else of me. 

 If u want the whole folder here it is: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R9GQAUQG

 I got a bunch of stuff in there: tons o' buttons, lame encoder (3.97b1), ogg encoder (forgot version, newest one though), cool icons for media files, and a couple themes. The "DEFAULT" theme is just a backup of my normal setup, so continue to use that as a backup if you want. 

 ALSO, please delete my username and password under preferences > audioscrobbler...thank you

 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

my track info panel now looks like this:





 Why the odd orange text at the top of the window? this text does not change to "now playing" or whatever when i start playing a song, just i get little dots making ellipses, disappearing, then making ellipses again. What happened to the cool fading arrows that you had earlier in this thread?







 this is what it currently looks like when i have text selected or deselected in my playlist. i would like to change the highlighted background color (now orange) to the exact same red that you (thereds) have in your track info panel. what color code is this?


----------



## LoafOfBread

A highly modified version of Azreal. Note the different colors, the track/album gain column, and not pictured are the new colors for various artists, hidden tracks, and disc numbers, among other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. This screenshot also features two of my favorite artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
 I will take this opportunity to say, hello Head-Fi. I was warned about my wallet, so I won't derail conversation further. Besides, I'm going to ignore it and buy something 99% of the population thinks is stupid no matter what you say.


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_my track info panel now looks like this:





 Why the odd orange text at the top of the window? this text does not change to "now playing" or whatever when i start playing a song, just i get little dots making ellipses, disappearing, then making ellipses again. What happened to the cool fading arrows that you had earlier in this thread?







 this is what it currently looks like when i have text selected or deselected in my playlist. i would like to change the highlighted background color (now orange) to the exact same red that you (thereds) have in your track info panel. what color code is this?_

 


 I posted this about the highlighted background color. 
 go to preferences > columns UI > Globals > Colour > click on tools (towards bottom) > then "global help" ....................................The first line is the info u need. For example i just entered
 Code:

 FFFFFF|0000EC|000000|FFFFFF

 at the very top of my globals colour tab.

 ^^^ That 0000EC is the same red color that i use for my track info panel. So just enter the above code in your Global Colour and you will get the same highlighted background color and stuff that i have. 



 I cant see your pics, so im sorta stuck on helping you with the other problem. Um......i dont really know what to tell you since i cant see the pictures. Well, wait, if u double click on the track info panel the "mode" will switch from Now playing, meaning it will stay with the info of the song that playing no matter what u just select in your playlist, and Follow cursor meaning the info for whatever song you select (not double click to play) will display no matter the song that is actually playing. << Does that make sense, lol

 Also im pretty sure i have always had the little ellipses going from 1 > 2 > 3 > 1........and so on. I dont really know why you think i had anything different from that. If im wrong though, point me to the picture where i had a different setup. If you want to change those like ellipses to another character: preferences > track info panel >  Code:


```
[left]ffffff$get(playing_mode)Mode: %_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)[/left]
```

.................and change the characters inside those little commas at the end (... and .. and .) to whatever you want. IF you want those to fade........ummm lol ill have to work on that. 

 I have no idea if i just answered your questions. Respond back with more though if u need.


 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoafOfBread* 
_


 A highly modified version of Azreal. Note the different colors, the track/album gain column, and not pictured are the new colors for various artists, hidden tracks, and disc numbers, among other things that have slipped my mind at the moment. This screenshot also features two of my favorite artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
 I will take this opportunity to say, hello Head-Fi. I was warned about my wallet, so I won't derail conversation further. Besides, I'm going to ignore it and buy something 99% of the population thinks is stupid no matter what you say._

 


 very nice, really like the color scheme. 

 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

i got the selected text thing sorted out, but the track info panel thing is still bothering me. here's another link to the screenshot, i just realized the links i provided don't show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 and another version in case the above doesn't work:

[img=http://img439.imageshack.us/img439/6330/noname6rr.th.jpg]

 see that weird text near the top? yeah, that's a problem. 

 also, also, the arrow things around "song info" and "technical info" look kinda weird to me. how did you make them look like they did at the top of page 5 of this thread: smooth, fading arrows?

 thx so much for all your help!

 edit: typos


----------



## shuurajou

Wow guys, these look fantastic. I've been using foorbar for quite some time now but never realised anything like this was possible!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_i got the selected text thing sorted out, but the track info panel thing is still bothering me. here's another link to the screenshot, i just realized the links i provided don't show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 and another version in case the above doesn't work:

[img=http://img439.imageshack.us/img439/6330/noname6rr.th.jpg]

 see that weird text near the top? yeah, that's a problem. 

 also, also, the arrow things around "song info" and "technical info" look kinda weird to me. how did you make them look like they did at the top of page 5 of this thread: smooth, fading arrows?

 thx so much for all your help!

 edit: typos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 Ok, i see it now. Well, its good you got the highlighted song thing done. Now the track info panel....hmmmmmmmmmm. Well the character i used for those two bars (song and tech info) was Alt + 2 + 2 on the num pad. So just hold alt and double press 2 then let go of alt, and that should give u the thick hyphen..... ▬ . I have no idea why that would show those like little midget hyphens lol. Could you post your code for track info panel. Either that or just make sure the code for the lines are:
  Code:


```
[left]$char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt)) $get(white)FFFFFF Song Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10)[/left]
```

^^and the same with the tech info

 I dont really know how that could have changed, who knows, just make sure that it is the exact same as the above. 

 As for the "mode" at the top, ill post the code again, bc i cant really see how that happened. 
  Code:


```
[left]ffffff$get(playing_mode)Mode: %_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)[/left]
```

PS - did you add composer in the song info section? and also, what abou that little percentage at the very bottom, under the progress bar???


 EDIT: WOW, i just noticed you do have the correct "mode" but under it is the wierd line with a percent in front which is also the percent under the progress bar...........wow, ok, lol, maybe post your code just to make sure.


 Cheers!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuurajou* 
_Wow guys, these look fantastic. I've been using foorbar for quite some time now but never realised anything like this was possible!_

 


 glad you have been enlightened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

someone still has my audioscrobbler username and password in their foobar, please check this if you have my config. THanks

 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Ok, i see it now. Well, its good you got the highlighted song thing done. Now the track info panel....hmmmmmmmmmm. Well the character i used for those two bars (song and tech info) was Alt + 2 + 2 on the num pad. So just hold alt and double press 2 then let go of alt, and that should give u the thick hyphen..... ▬ . I have no idea why that would show those like little midget hyphens lol. Could you post your code for track info panel. Either that or just make sure the code for the lines are:
  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]$char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt)) $get(white)FFFFFF Song Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10)[/left]


^^and the same with the tech info

 I dont really know how that could have changed, who knows, just make sure that it is the exact same as the above. 

 As for the "mode" at the top, ill post the code again, bc i cant really see how that happened. 
  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]ffffff$get(playing_mode)Mode: %_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add(1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)[/left]


PS - did you add composer in the song info section? and also, what abou that little percentage at the very bottom, under the progress bar???


 EDIT: WOW, i just noticed you do have the correct "mode" but under it is the wierd line with a percent in front which is also the percent under the progress bar...........wow, ok, lol, maybe post your code just to make sure.


 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 ok, here we go. 

 here's my track info code:


```
//MODE
 ffffff$get(playing_mode)Mode: %_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add( 1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)
 
 // progressbar config
 $puts(theme,1)
 
 $if($strcmp($get(theme),1),
 $puts(progress_color1,ff6d66)
 $puts(progress_color2,ffe1df)
 )
 
 $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1 ),000000,1,4.5))
 $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2 ),000000,1,5.7))
 
 // progressbar
 $puts(progressbar,
 $if(%_length_seconds%,
 
 $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1 ),ffffff,1,4.5))
 $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2 ),000000,1,5.7))
 
 $puts(progress,$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$ge t(progress_length),%_length_seconds%))
 $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$get(progr ess)),$get(progress_color1a),$get(progress_color1) )
 $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$sub($get( progress_length),$get(progress))),$get(progress_co lor2a),$get(progress_color2))
 $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_l ength_seconds%),3)'%'
 ,streaming...
 ))
 
 $get(progressbar))
 
 $puts(text1,ffffff)
 $puts(text2,0000ec)
 
 
 // transition color for fading out
 $puts(trans_back,0000ec)
 
 // transition color for foreground
 $puts(trans_frnt,FFFFFF)
 
 
 //Shows Mode and simple "..." ticker
 Mode:$char(1)%_trackinfo_mode% $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No track, $repeat($char(32),5)$if(%_isplaying%,$select($add( 1,$mod(%_time_remaining_seconds%,4)), ,...,..,.,))$char(10)
 
 //Line Break
 $char(10)
 
 //displays 'Song Info' title bar
 $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back) ,$get(trans_frnt) ) $get(white)FFFFFF Song Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(tra ns_back))$char(10)
 
 //Song info
 $char(10)
 4C4C4C - Title:0000ec $if3(%title%,'...')$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Artist:0000ec $if3(%artist%,'('unknown artist for this track')')$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Album:0000ec $if3(%album%,'('unknown album for this track')'))$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Composer:0000ec $if3(%composer%,'('Unknown composer for this track')')$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Genre:0000ec $if2(%genre%,'...')$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Track length:0000ec $if(%_isplaying%,[%_time_elapsed%]$if(%_time_total%,'/'%_time_total%),%_length%) $if(%_time_total_seconds%,808080'('Percent: $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_t ime_total_seconds%),1)'%)')$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Tracknumber: 0000ec$num(%tracknumber%,)[ of $get(ntracks)]$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Release date:0000ec $if3(%date%,'...')$char(10)
 
 //Line Break
 $char(10)
 
 // displays 'Technical Info' title bar
 $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back) ,$get(trans_frnt) ) $get(white)ffffffTechnical Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(tra ns_back))$char(10)
 
 //Line Break
 $char(10)
 
 //Tech Info
 
 4C4C4C - File size:0000ec $div(%_filesize%,1048576).$left($num($muldiv($mod( %_filesize%,1048576),1000,1048576),3),2)' MB'$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Codec:0000ec %__codec%$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Compression: 0000ec$div(1411,%__bitrate%).$substr($muldiv(141 1,100,%__bitrate%),2,3):1 '['$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)'%]'$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Bitrate: $get(text2)%__bitrate%Kbps$char(10)
 $if(%__mpc_profile%,Profile: $get(text2)%__mpc_profile%$char(10),)
 $if(%__lame_version%,LAME: $get(text2)%__lame_version% %__lame_profile%$char(10),)
 $if(%__compression%,Mode: $get(text2)%__compression%$char(10),)
 4C4C4C - Samplerate: $get(text2)$if(%__bitspersample%,%__bitspersample% bit ,)%__samplerate%Hz$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Channels: 0000ec $if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),%__mp3_stereo_mode%,$if greater(%__channels%,1,Stereo,Mono))$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Track Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_track_gain%, RG not applied)$char(10)
 4C4C4C - Album Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_album_gain%, RG not applied)$char(10)
 808080 - Comments: 0000ec$if3(%comment%, No comments available)$char(10)
 
 // progressbar config
 $puts(progress_char,¦)
 $puts(progress_length,80)
 
 $if($strcmp($get(theme),1),¦¦
 $puts(progress_color1,$rgb(164,235,12))
 $puts(progress_color2,$rgb(54,106,179))
 )
 
 
 // PREPARE COLOR-STRINGS
 // =========================================
 $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1 ),00ff00,1,4.5))
 $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2 ),ff0000,1,5.7))
 // progressbar
 $puts(progressbar,
 $if(%_length_seconds%,
 
 $puts(progress,$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$ge t(progress_length),%_length_seconds%))
 $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$get(progr ess)),$get(progress_color1a),$get(progress_color1) )
 $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$sub($get( progress_length),$get(progress))),$get(progress_co lor2a),$get(progress_color2))
 $pad_right($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_l ength_seconds%),3)'%'
 ,streaming...
 )
 )
 $char(10)
 $get(progressbar)
 [\code]
 
 yes, i did add a composer tag (figured out how to do it by looking at other tags in the panel code)
 
 oddly enough, when i try to put those long arrow thing in my code in foobar, i just get boxes (you know those boxes you get when your computer doesn't understand the font?). Oddly enough, i see the arrows fine in notepad and in firefox, just not in foobar. 
 
 whenever i start foobar i get the console popping up telling me i don't have the silkscreen font installed. could this be the issue? i'll try to find silkscreen on google
 
 no, i didn't add the percentage under the progress bar, and, frankly, i'd like that gone, too
 
 thanks so much, 
 Jack
```


----------



## binkgle

this thread hadn't been posted in all day! first time in a long time! hey, this isn't dead yet (well, not for me at least)!


----------



## TheReds

wow, that wierd. Maybe i do have a special font, who knows..... Anyone have any ideas???? Once you get that silkscreen font report back.....soldier, lol. I have a guy who pm'd me and was getting those boxes for the arrows and the track and album gain. So this could be "the one solution to cure them all" well maybe not, but at least for my crazy characters. 

 This thread will live forever!


 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

i found a TT font on google called silkscreen and installed it. now i don't get errors saying that the font silkscreen isn't installed, but now i get the following error (15x the last time i opened foobar, dunno about other times):


```
ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist[\code]
 
 then, after that, i get the follwoing message in the console :
 
 [code]INFO (foo_looks) : Initializing GDI+
 INFO (CORE) : startup time: 2953 ms[\code]
 
 the startup time varies each time i open foobar (for pretty obvious reasons, foobar doesn't open in exactly the same time every time). 
 
 a) I would like not to get the console popping up at all
 
 b) i still have the boxes instead of arrows
 
 thereds, could you search your font folder for any fonts named silkscreen and could you please zip them up and upload 'em? 
 
 thx so much for your help,
 Jack
```


----------



## TheReds

searched my whole computer for anything to do with silkscreen....nada. Looked in my font folder *(windows > fonts right???). No silkscreen. Did find some "symbol" files though: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TE1JYMNI

 ^^ not sure if those will even do anything, try it though.

 ANyone else have any ideas???

 Cheers


----------



## TheReds

did it work for anyone???


 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

i'm just dling the fonts you uploaded, i'll try em out and report back immediately

 edit: sorry, doesn't work. hmm. what font do you have the track info panel set to?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_i'm just dling the fonts you uploaded, i'll try em out and report back immediately

 edit: sorry, doesn't work. hmm. what font do you have the track info panel set to?_

 


 I Have everything set to Tahoma 8 pt. EVERYTHING IS SET TO THAT. i was trying to switch the font one day and i found like 7 different font boxes and all changed them to Tahoma 8 pt until i finally found the one that changed what i wanted. So just go through the prefs and change stuff to Tahoma 8 pt. Hope that works! GOod luck

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: the ones i changed were under Preferences >>> :

 - Track info panel >>> font >>> change
 - Display >>> properties window font
 - Columns UI >>> Playlist View >>> Playlist view display settings >>> playlist font & column header font
 - Columns UI >>> Playlists >>> Playlist switcher panel display settings >>> font
 - Columns UI >>> Statusbar/Systray >>> status bar font... 
 - Default User Interface >>> Playlist Font... & Status bar font...
 - Title formatting >>> font (at bottom)


 ^^ lol, i probably only needed one of those to achieve what i wanted, but i just did that to make sure i had a uniform look.


----------



## binkgle

ok, this is weird. i love tahoma (never really used/seen it before), and while the formatting on the fading "arrows" is better, ie the placement of the pointy part, etc., i still get boxes. i also now cannot see the little arrow next to the track length designating which track is playing, i get a box. as a side note, how do i change the position of this icon, as it would be more useful where you have it, in front of the artist on the far left of the playlist, not in front of the track length on the far right

 also on the status bar (if that's what it's called) i now get boxes instead of those cool line things ou have. with arial i had a black bar that filled up with blue as the track progressed. now instead of going from blue to red it goes from black to blue. the color is on the outline of the boxes, nothing fills these boxes in.


----------



## binkgle

thereds, would you having anything against me linking to this thread and also to the image of your foobar setup and your track info code on hydrogen audio? we may be able to get some more input there. i would also provide a link to page six of this thread, which is relly the most important for these weird problems i'm having. 

 of course, i would link to the hydrogen audio thread here, too.


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_thereds, would you having anything against me linking to this thread and also to the image of your foobar setup and your track info code on hydrogen audio? we may be able to get some more input there. i would also provide a link to page six of this thread, which is relly the most important for these weird problems i'm having. 

 of course, i would link to the hydrogen audio thread here, too._

 



 Do whatever you want to get this fixed. I am going to be away from my home pc for like a week (going to NC) so i wont be able to help to the extent that i want to. So go ahead and let the foobar gurus of hydrogen give us some advice on whats going on here. 

 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

will do! i'll edit the link into that thread into this post

 edit:

Link


----------



## TheReds

Thread resurrection!!!! Just wondering if anyone has changed their foo, and for others who have not yet posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Cheers


----------



## binkgle

mine's just the same (got those issues from before all sorted out).





 foobar is the greatest music player i've ever used!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC252

I guess I'll post mine:


----------



## Hellsing

And mine:


----------



## davidd




----------



## mitchmalibu

mine, same layout for a long time


----------



## okay_player

these look absolutely fantastic!

 i'm eager to get customizing my own, but am a little lost.
 could someone post some links to a few tutorials?


----------



## HiFiRE

Hmm, similar the the above image... balls.





 I see everyone will their awesome album art... is there anyway to automate downloading album art and applying it to files? Does the album art get added to a tag or does foobar look for a folder.jpg or something along those lines?


----------



## davidd

well, what I use to get album art is a program called album art cover downloader, http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/projects/albumart/

 it will put the album cover image in the albums folder, and foobar will show it aslong as you have the album art panel component


----------



## guma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_mine's just the same (got those issues from before all sorted out).





 foobar is the greatest music player i've ever used!!!!!!!!!!_

 


 How did you make that progress bar? would you mind to share the script?


----------



## terrymx

okay player: first you haev to download the columns ui plugin and install it in foobar's columns ui folder. and then go to preference and enable under 'display'.

 i just download fcs files and import them, but i notice my sidebar doesnt have the album list nor album cover. can someone show me how to do it? this is all i could figure out for the side bar, i dont know how to do scripts. help!


----------



## Patu

Could you give me the command lines for Album Art Panel so that it could search the covers from the "Covers" folder or from any folder in the album folder. Now it searches only direct from the root of the album folder.

 For example: 

 D:\Pink Floyd - DSOTM\front.jpg <-- works fine
 D:\Pink Floyd - DSOTM\blaablaa\front.jpg <-- doesn't work

 Most of the covers have their own folder so now it sucks.

 And can I somehow browse those covers so I could see back and front cover by doubleclicking left mouse or something?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_mine's just the same (got those issues from before all sorted out).





 foobar is the greatest music player i've ever used!!!!!!!!!!_

 


 thought that looked familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mine has yet to change also, but now i have a problem....when i reformated my computer, those special characters are now those wierd boxes. I mean i just changed the Alt+22 character in the track info to a standard dash (-) but the little symbol next to the song thats playing along with the replay gain symbols are all still those wierd boxes...........whatever, i like it.


----------



## shuurajou

Mitchmalibu & Davidd, I don't suppose you would be interested in sharing your foobar folders at all so I can have mine setup the same? Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mine alas - is merely blank. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Dachink

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_mine's just the same (got those issues from before all sorted out).





 foobar is the greatest music player i've ever used!!!!!!!!!!_

 

can I get your Track Info config?


----------



## binkgle

the track info code is mainly thereds', but i've modified it a bit. it's still a bit messy, though, especially when no song is selected. i'm working on it, but i'm not very good with foobar script, so there's a lot of guessing going on. 

 here's what i have so far, though:

  Code:


```
[left]//MODE $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,No Track, // progressbar config $puts(theme,1) $if($strcmp($get(theme),1), $puts(progress_color1,ff6d66) $puts(progress_color2,ffe1df) ) $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1 ),000000,1,4.5)) $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2 ),000000,1,5.7)) // progressbar $puts(progressbar, $if(%_length_seconds%, $puts(progress_color1a,$blend($get(progress_color1 ),ffffff,1,4.5)) $puts(progress_color2a,$blend($get(progress_color2 ),000000,1,5.7)) $puts(progress,$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$get(progress_length),%_length_seconds%)) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$get(progr ess)),$get(progress_color1a),$get(progress_color1) ) $transition($repeat($get(progress_char),$sub($get( progress_length),$get(progress))),$get(progress_co lor2a),$get(progress_color2)) ,streaming... )) $get(progressbar)) $puts(text1,ffffff) $puts(text2,0000ec) // transition color for fading out $puts(trans_back,0000ec) // transition color for foreground $puts(trans_frnt,FFFFFF) //Shows Mode and simple "..." ticker $if(%_trackinfo_notrack%,%_trackinfo_track%, //Line Break $char(10) //displays 'Song Info' title bar $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt) ) $get(white)FFFFFF Song Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10) //Song info $char(10) 4C4C4C - Title:0000ec $if3(%title%,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Artist:0000ec $if3(%artist%,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Album:0000ec $if3(%album%,'---'))$char(10) 4C4C4C - Composer:0000ec $if3(%composer%,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Genre:0000ec $if2(%genre%,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Track length:0000ec $if3($if(%_isplaying%,[%_time_elapsed%]$if(%_time_total%,'/'%_time_total%),%_length%),'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Tracknumber: 0000ec$if3($num(%tracknumber%,)[ of $get(ntracks)],'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Release date:0000ec $if3(%date%,'---')$char(10) //Line Break $char(10) // displays 'Technical Info' title bar $char(1)C$transition(<▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt) ) $get(white)ffffffTechnical Info $transition(▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10) //Line Break $char(10) //Tech Info 4C4C4C - File size:0000ec $if3($div(%_filesize%,1048576).$left($num($muldiv($mod( %_filesize%,1048576),1000,1048576),3),2)' MB','---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Codec:0000ec $if3(%__codec%,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Compression: 0000ec$if3($div(1411,%__bitrate%).$substr($muldiv(141 1,100,%__bitrate%),2,3):1 '['$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)'%]','---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Bitrate: 0000ec$if3($get(text2)%__bitrate%Kbps,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Samplerate: 0000ec$if3($get(text2)$if(%__bitspersample%,%__bitspersample% bit ,)%__samplerate%Hz,'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Channels: 0000ec $if3($caps($channels()),'---')$char(10) 4C4C4C - Track Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_track_gain%, ---)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Album Gain:0000ec $if3(%__replaygain_album_gain%, ---)$char(10) 4C4C4C - Comments: 0000ec$if3(%comment%, ---)$char(10)[/left]
```


 edit: oh, guma, which progress abr do you want the code for? do you mean the thing in the center of the screen? that's a built-in part of foobar, isn't it?

 edit 2: did a major fixing of a lot of the code, works very well now when both tracks are selected and when nothing is selected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. i've replaced the messy code above


----------



## TheReds

what the hay, ill post mine again. Forgot if it changed since last time though


----------



## TheReds

^^^^^^^ is that showing for anybody?


----------



## Patu

That looks great TheReds!

 How can I get spectrum analysers height bigger? It's just a thin little box in my foobar and I can't find the setup for the height.


----------



## davidd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuurajou* 
_Mitchmalibu & Davidd, I don't suppose you would be interested in sharing your foobar folders at all so I can have mine setup the same? Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mine alas - is merely blank. 

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well, mine was pretty simple to do, just columns_ui and the album art and album list panel components


----------



## mitchmalibu

same, but i also use the scheduler panel plugin

 get them @ foobar2000 forum : www.hydrogenaudio.com

 ps : the fcs used is called Navigator and is also available at HA.


----------



## shuurajou

Unfortunately I don't know anything of foobar scripting, would that knowledge be required to obtain what you both have?


----------



## mitchmalibu

not at all. what you see is just the combination of several plugins and a pre made playlist / columns ui script (the navigator thing). I didn't write a single line of code


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_That looks great TheReds!

 How can I get spectrum analysers height bigger? It's just a thin little box in my foobar and I can't find the setup for the height._

 

lol, loooong time since i did anything to my foo, so i need some time to figure that one out. Ill get back to you if i remember, if anyone else knows just chime in. sorry

 Mitch, u from malibu?!


 Good times


----------



## mitchmalibu

haha, not at all, it's just a pun on baywatch


----------



## arielext

0.8.3 with collumsui, neksus layout and dream theater playing,


----------



## shuurajou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mitchmalibu* 
_not at all. what you see is just the combination of several plugins and a pre made playlist / columns ui script (the navigator thing). I didn't write a single line of code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm, how did you get your album list & album art at the top? I can only get mine at the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## binkgle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuurajou* 
_Hmmm, how did you get your album list & album art at the top? I can only get mine at the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

right-click on one of some empty toolbar space and deselect "lock the toolbar." then you're free to drag stuff around. just rememebr to lock the toolbar again when you're done to prevent accidentally movings things again (plus it looks a bit better locked)


----------



## mitchmalibu

to enable side panel plugins in the toolbar you need to check "list all toolbars" in columns ui > other.

 You might want to mess with the minimum height value of album art and such (otherwise it will have the default height of the toolbar ie 30/40 pixels).


----------



## shuurajou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mitchmalibu* 
_same, but i also use the scheduler panel plugin

 get them @ foobar2000 forum : www.hydrogenaudio.com

 ps : the fcs used is called Navigator and is also available at HA._

 

Hmmm, I can't seem to get navigator to load, says I need a newer columns ui yet I have the latest :s.


----------



## mitchmalibu

i'm currently using foobar 0.8.3 with columns ui 0.1.2 and navigator 1.32 and It works perfectly. Check yours and i'll send the files to you if it still doesn't work.


----------



## ATAT

Pretteyyy...
 Copied my friend's setup.. dont ask me about any scripting questions =)


----------



## Krause

Wow that looks nice. Any way I could get you to zip up your ui and send it to me?


----------



## ATAT

Uhm shure... PM me how you want me to send it..


----------



## guma

edit: oh, guma, which progress abr do you want the code for? do you mean the thing in the center of the screen? that's a built-in part of foobar, isn't it?


 No, I think that one is called the search bar. I meant the progress bar in the status bar.


----------



## valhoudini

Here's mine, based a bit on iTunes (hiss, boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Have to say it took ages to get here with a lot of time spent reading the Foobar forums. Foobar2000 is not for the faint hearted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Click for big version


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *valhoudini* 
_Here's mine, based a bit on iTunes (hiss, boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Have to say it took ages to get here with a lot of time spent reading the Foobar forums. Foobar2000 is not for the faint hearted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Click for big version


_

 

i recently tried to put in the playlist tree plugin. I put it in the side bar, made a query to sort by artist, but it just shows the little guy icon with a question mark. I then went to the settings and set the default music directory. However it still shows a little guy with the question mark. Then with some more investigation under the option to set your default music directory it said to scan it by going to components > playlist tree > database > then something like "scan music directory"

 however those options were never present in the foo, when going to components > playlist tree > i had three options (settings, selection, and playback follow cursor). Am i missing something very simple? I would love to get this to work.

 Also, say once i get it working, and i have a query for artists, and i click on an artist, will all the media from the artist pop up in the playlist window part of foobar? like does the playlist window (main part of foobar) change/update corresponding to what you click on or select in the playlist tree? or is that the purpose of the playlist tree browser?


 Cheers


----------



## Cage

Here's mine... No idea how I got there. I just spend an afternoon playing untill I was satified with it.


----------



## hawky

Just a modified version of Azrael's, with the color scheme #17, albumart, albuminfo and custom buttons.


----------



## valhoudini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_however those options were never present in the foo, when going to components > playlist tree > i had three options (settings, selection, and playback follow cursor). Am i missing something very simple? I would love to get this to work._

 

You should have a whole host of options in preferences for foo_playlist_tree. It should let you specify your music path in options like this:




 If you want you can try my version of foo_playlist_tree, you might have an old version or something - download it here
 Once I set up my database and then set up the queries in foo_playlist_tree, all I had to do was refresh my queries and it found and sorted my songs, like this:




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theReds* 
_Also, say once i get it working, and i have a query for artists, and i click on an artist, will all the media from the artist pop up in the playlist window part of foobar? like does the playlist window (main part of foobar) change/update corresponding to what you click on or select in the playlist tree? or is that the purpose of the playlist tree browser?
 :_

 

Well it can do both. When you click on a query, the query shows up in the playlist tree browser. When you double-click in the playlist tree browser a new playlist is created in the main window with the selected query. This is the default action (I think). You can set it up so that it adds to the current playlist or replaces the current playlist or opens in a new playlist. It's a very useful tool for sorting playlists but like all things Foobar, it's a bit hard to configure.


----------



## ATAT

Do you manually rate or auto-rate? If so, how do you autorate


----------



## valhoudini

I manually rate using a very useful plug-in called foo_quicktag which adds a new menu to your right-click menu for rating songs.

 I've read on the Foobar forums about ways to automatically rate your music collection based on how many times you've listened to a track (done using foo_playcount) but that's beyond me so I stick to manual rating.


----------



## MikoLayer

TheReds, I like yours best among the ones posted here, and the thread on hydrogen audio is like 78 pages long, no way I am looking through all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you upload your setup in entirety complete with plugins, fcs and whatnot? (i.e. zipped foobar folder) I would highly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## imported_Echo_

is there any plugins for a search function 

 sorry if this has been covered


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikoLayer* 
_TheReds, I like yours best among the ones posted here, and the thread on hydrogen audio is like 78 pages long, no way I am looking through all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Could you upload your setup in entirety complete with plugins, fcs and whatnot? (i.e. zipped foobar folder) I would highly appreciate it, thanks._

 


 do you know a good FREE file hosting place? i used to use this one but i forgot it......also, is 7-zip ok for it to be compressed in?

 peace


----------



## MikoLayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_do you know a good FREE file hosting place? i used to use this one but i forgot it......also, is 7-zip ok for it to be compressed in?

 peace_

 

I guess I am gonna have to look around for file hosting place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7zip is just fine by me


----------



## [AK]Zip

Just email it to me and I will host it for you guys.

 -=Email Removed=-

 -Alex-


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all. I'm really new to Foobar but am learning a lot from you guys & my setup is starting to look vaguely presentable. Thanks! Quick, and most probably, stupid question...that track info code from TheReds...where do I put it? I'm ninja-clicking everything in Foobar & can't seem to find an "insert custom code here" box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm currently using columns ui, album art panel & playlist tree addons. Oh, and I'd also really like to know how to resize the spectrum analyzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cheers!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* 
_Hi all. I'm really new to Foobar but am learning a lot from you guys & my setup is starting to look vaguely presentable. Thanks! Quick, and most probably, stupid question...that track info code from TheReds...where do I put it? I'm ninja-clicking everything in Foobar & can't seem to find an "insert custom code here" box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm currently using columns ui, album art panel & playlist tree addons. Oh, and I'd also really like to know how to resize the spectrum analyzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cheers!_

 


 for the track info, go to preferences, then under components go to track info panel, and just enter the stuff in the formatting string box! easy! for resizing the spectrum analyzer i believe you go to preferences > components Tabbed pannel stack and set the minimum height to about 300, then you also have to preferences > display > columns ui > other > and check list all toolbars at the top!

 I hope that is all right

 Peace


----------



## pedalhead

Aha, thanks. Feeling thick now but cheers for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 655dmd

Here is my FOOBAR. Using it this way for the past two months. Finally "broke the code" on some of the tabbed panels and getting them to appear along the top rather than sides. The basic blue theme was found on Hydrogen. I am very happy with the "final" configuration. Tried several other players due to/during the frustration factor but kept coming back to Foobar for its potential.





 David

 ------------------------------------------
 My Rig: Sharp Laptop & WD 160G HD >> Foobar (kernel + bit perfect) >> Audigy 2 ZS >> Glass Fiber Optical Cable >> CI Audio VDA1 DAC, VAC1 PSU >> Magenta ADE-24 Analog/Digital Enhancer (analog smoothness) >> Vintage Sansui AU-777 Amp >> DIY Fullrange Monitors + JBL Subwoofer. 600+ albums ripped to FLAC or WMA VBR 400+kbit and several downloaded 192 MP3.


----------



## valhoudini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Echo_* 
_is there any plugins for a search function 

 sorry if this has been covered_

 

Well you can press F3 for playlist search in a popup window. For integrated search I use a plugin called foo_playlistfind. Get it here. It lets you add a search panel to your sidebar if you're using Columns UI and works a bit like iTunes search.


----------



## Twombly

Special thanks to synth7 on Hydrogenaudio.org Forums for my trackinfo code.

 I've modified it and posted it below. Preferences --> Components --> Track info panel --> Copy and paste into "Formatting String" box.
  Code:


```
[left]// the default (white) color $puts(white,EFEFEF) // text color for headings $puts(head,B1B1B1) // text color for info annotations (Kbit/s, MB, etc) $puts(anno,c0c0c0) // text color for special stuff (now playing, LAME profiles) $puts(bright,c0dce9) // text color for extra song info (in parentheses/brackets) $puts(extra,f3f3f3) // background color, for redundancy $puts(background,525252) // character used for progress bar $puts(progchar,█) // color used for foreground progress bar $puts(progfore,ffffff) // color used for background progress bar $puts(progback,9d9d9d) // progress bar length $puts(proglength,32) // transition color for fading out $puts(trans_back,524B3C) // transition color for foreground $puts(trans_frnt,ffffff) // song title output $puts(title,[$replace(%title%,'(',$get(extra)'(',')',')'$get(bright),'[',$get(extra)'(',']',')'$get(bright))]$char(10)) // artist name output ("%originalartist%" output by Twombly) $puts(artist,[%artist%]$get(anno)[' ('Original song by %originalartist%')']$char(10)) // album title output $puts(album,[%album%]$char(10)) // track and disc output 1 $puts(track,[Disc$if(%discnumber%,' '%discnumber%' - #',)]$if(%tracknumber%,$num(%tracknumber%,2),'None')$char(10)) // genre output $puts(genre,[%genre%]$char(10)) // date/year output $puts(date,[%date%]$char(10)) // codec name output $puts(codec,[%__codec%]$char(10)) // bitrate/LAME output $puts(bitr,$if(%__lame_profile%,$get(bright)--%__lame_profile%$get(anno) '('%__bitrate_dynamic% Kbit/s')',$if2(%__bitrate_dynamic%,%__bitrate%) $get(anno)Kbit/s)$char(10)) // compression precent outout $puts(compr,$get(white)$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)$get(anno_color)$get(anno)'%'$char(10)) // filesize output $puts(fsize,$div(%_filesize%,1048576).$num($div($mul($mod(%_filesize%,1048576),100),1048576),2) $get(anno)MB$char(10)) // audio channels output $puts(chan,$caps($if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),%__mp3_stereo_mode%,$channels()))$char(10)) // samplerate output $puts(samp,$if(%__samplerate%,%__samplerate% $get(anno)Hz,)$char(10)) // time played / total (remaining) output $puts(leng,[%_time_elapsed% / ][%_length%] [$get(anno)' (- '%_time_remaining%')']$char(10)) // used to get filename $puts(filename,$filename(%_path%).$ext(%_path%)) // filename output (used with above) $puts(file,[$iflonger($get(filename),55,$cut($get(filename),55)...,$get(filename))$char(10)]) // codec version output [added by Twombly] $puts(codecversion,$if3(%__vorbis_vendor%,%__aac_profile%,%__mpc_encoder%,%__flac_vendor%,LAME $substr(%__lame_version%,5,11), %__codec%)) ////////////////////////////////////////// /////////// FINAL OUTPUT /////////// ///////////////////////////////////////// $char(1)C$transition(---------,$get(trans_back),$get(trans_frnt)) $get(white) Track Info <3 $transition(---------,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans_back))$char(10)$char(10) $get(head)Title: $get(bright)$get(title) $get(head)Artist: $get(white)$get(artist) $get(head)Album: $get(white)$get(album) $get(head)Track: $get(white)$get(track) $get(head)Genre: $get(white)$get(genre) $get(head)Date: $get(white)$get(date) $get(head)Codec: $get(white)$get(codec) $get(head)Bitrate: $get(white)$get(bitr) $get(head)Compression: $get(white)$get(compr) $get(head)Filesize: $get(white)$get(fsize) $get(head)Channels: $get(white)$get(chan) $get(head)Samplerate: $get(white)$get(samp) $get(head)Time: $get(white)$if(%_isplaying%,$get(leng),'0:00 / '%_length%) //0:00 time display by Twombly $char(10) $progress2(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,%_time_total_seconds%,$get(proglength),$get(progfore)$get(progchar),$get(progback)$get(progchar))$get(bright) $if($or(%_isplaying%,$stricmp($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%),100)),$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%)'%','0%')$char(10) //Correct percentage display by Twombly $get(head)Codec Version: $get(white)$get(codecversion)$char(10) $get(head)Comment: $if(%comment%,$get(white)%comment%,$get(anno)'('none')') //Comment output added by Twombly[/left]
```

EDIT:
 ColumnsUI using OLiGhT


----------



## jon4s

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Borat* 
_I used to customize my foobar all the time. Now I don't care as much so I just use the v.1 configuration from indietorrents. It does everything I need it to do. 





 Someone should make a custom foobar installer for head-fi members like with logos and stuff. And it should automatically reject playing any lossy files. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 now your zipping that stuff and mailin it to "fanta1337(at)gmail.com"
 i loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soooo love it.

 the (at) is for searchers that spam my mail if i write that @. its searching for @'s so watch it.


----------



## Twombly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *valhoudini* 
_I manually rate using a very useful plug-in called foo_quicktag which adds a new menu to your right-click menu for rating songs.

 I've read on the Foobar forums about ways to automatically rate your music collection based on how many times you've listened to a track (done using foo_playcount) but that's beyond me so I stick to manual rating._

 

It's automatic...does your columnsui config not have a 'rate' column?


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

My foobar setup that I spent a few weeks on. I haven't cuztomized the title bar or status bar yet. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...inn/foobar.jpg


----------



## valhoudini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twombly* 
_It's automatic...does your columnsui config not have a 'rate' column?_

 

No, I had to add a new column using: Code:


```
[left]// $if(%_isplaying% , // YES, playing 555555 $repeat($char(9679),%rating%) dbdbdb $repeat($char(9679),$sub(5,%rating%)) , // NO, not playing 555555 $repeat($char(9679),%rating%) dbdbdb $repeat($char(9679),$sub(5,%rating%)) )[/left]
```

I take it that it should come packaged with columns Ui/Foobar?


----------



## SonicDawg

Here's my foo, nothing is original by me, though


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* 
_Here's my foo, nothing is original by me, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Why does it say "no cover" when it shows a cover?

 I decided to use imageshack since the other one was giving me troubles.


----------



## familyman

WHOA WHOA WHOA HERE!!! i have 13 NIN albums!! where the hell can i get high quality versions like you guys?????


----------



## SonicDawg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Idec Sdawkminn* 
_Why does it say "no cover" when it shows a cover?

 I decided to use imageshack since the other one was giving me troubles.



_

 

I just use a custom picture to replace the default one


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* 
_I just use a custom picture to replace the default one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh, I see. I would have guessed that if is wasn't for the parental warning on it.


----------



## MikoLayer

here is my shameless plug
 at first I was trying to modify the one I got from TheReds (thanks you and thank you AK[Zip] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I figured it would be better to work on what I already have had. Somehow I killed all my playlists in the process. No biggie, I needed to reorganize my music anyway.

 The playlist itself is based on plisk fcs, but I couldnt figure out how to change the color of the background (the white space below the playlist to be specific). Could anyone point me to where I am supposed to look at?


----------



## Idec Sdawkminn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikoLayer* 
_here is my shameless plug
 at first I was trying to modify the one I got from TheReds (thanks you and thank you AK[Zip] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I figured it would be better to work on what I already have had. Somehow I killed all my playlists in the process. No biggie, I needed to reorganize my music anyway.

 The playlist itself is based on plisk fcs, but I couldnt figure out how to change the color of the background (the white space below the playlist to be specific). Could anyone point me to where I am supposed to look at? _

 

Try this:


----------



## MikoLayer

thx Idec, I got it fixed now


----------



## Patu

I downloaded some ready packet and customized it for my own needs. Here's the result. Nothing special but I like it.


----------



## Oink1

Grinds my cogs looking at these, I'm completely clueless about customising Foobar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Someone should upload a ready to go _'F2k scheme for dummies'_


----------



## MikoLayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oink1* 
_Grinds my cogs looking at these, I'm completely clueless about customising Foobar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Someone should upload a ready to go 'F2k scheme for dummies'



_

 

Let me be the first one to tell you it aint all that complicated. I got a compressed copy of TheRed's foobar folder, hoping to use it on my machine. But I realized there were plugins I wasnt using he had in his folder and vice versa. Being a somewhat perfectionist I am, I had to do it exactly the way I liked it. Just download the components that work with the tabbed GUI and the uie_tabs plugin. Once you get the hang of how you move things around with panels and tabs, things should look pretty straightforward. I did use color schemes and fcs files for each individual window. If you want visualization plugins, there are only 3 tabbed versions I know of : simple spectrum, spectrum analyzer and projectM. Other things you may wanna add include tree explorer, scheduler, history, track info and lyric show/make. I have also added the toaster with my latest modification.


----------



## kin0kin

here's mine


----------



## acedriver

current config, using Navigator suite.

 Album view:





 Singles view:





 Various Artist view:


----------



## Max Minimum

I'm so glad this thread exists! I found it a few days ago and here's what came of it.






 EDIT: I slightly altered this to show thanks to those whose posts helped me in my track info comment, but photobucket seems to be smart enough to know it's basically the same pic with a different name. Even after I've 'deleted' (their terminology, not mine as it's pretty obviously NOT deleted) the one you see here, it comes back when I upload the new screenshot! Anyway, for posting pics, plugins, code and other helpful/inspirational bits, thanks to: Necropimp, Asmox, Twombly (and apparently I should thank synth7?).


----------



## Max Minimum

Hmm, wierd, going to another album fixed the problem... Below is more or less the current version.


----------



## skudmunky

What foobar plug in/s are you using? I like the layout.


----------



## Max Minimum

Like most other people, I use columns_uie, and some others for album art, panels, etc. I'm posting in a free (unusual) moment here at work. When I get home I can give them to you, along with the columns code. I've put explanations as to what each bit does in the most complicated one (the one with artist, album and year) which will be helpful if you'd like to change the color scheme. I plan on making a few different versions myself.


----------



## imported_Echo_

i have columns on but how do i get artist tabs and browse by album etc and the search function


----------



## skudmunky

Ditto, I'm just using the basic Columns UI. The other stuff would be nice though.


----------



## raulortega

http://www.plusfourdb.com/hth_foobar.html

 this site helped me a lot and i think it's great for foo noobs


----------



## enjoi_rootbeer

awesome, that really helped. thanks


----------



## Cousin Patty

How do you get the lines separating the albums?


----------



## Achtunghoy

I've been using beta for two weeks now, since I don't have a lot of memory installed, and v0.8.3 was causing explorer to crash. Anywho, here's what I came up with:

 Album mode:________Singles mode:


----------



## Cousin Patty

Here's mine:
http://i1.tinypic.com/o755rn.png


----------



## Max Minimum

Sorry folks, those who asked about my setup here or by pm. I'll be able to post my plugins zipped up tonight along with my columns and track info code.

 EDIT: Oh, and I should tell you that I'm using 8.3 Special.


----------



## litlharsh

Just got mine started today, think it's ok:





 Can anyone tell me how to take two of the things ont he right, the album art and the equalizer, and put them along the top, and keep the library on the right, going all the way down?


----------



## Max Minimum

Okay, here's my Foobar. I have zip files inside a .rar. I've never done that before so let me know if it causes you any problems. .rar files are unpacked with Winrar.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=837G85DI

 I've included the 8.3 Special setup.exe as well. It will let you play wma files, which was important for me as I'd already encoded a lot of lossless wma's before getting Foobar2000.

 All .dll files go in the foobar\components directory. After running setup and putting the dll files in the components directory, I think you should be able to just swap your config file with mine (also included) and you'll have my setup exactly. Someone please correct me if that's not true.

 Anyway, let me know if you have any problems. The one thing I can think of right away is that the artist name will not display for an album or song if you do not have a track marked as 1 or 0. The same goes for the album name (on the track 2 row) and year (on the track 3 row). This can be fixed by changing the track number. If anyone knows of a better way to fix this, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mecc

No cover art, track info, single mode





 Cover art in action, project m, baconwrap(milkdrop) in the desktop background, album

 Foobar > all. I stole all the configs from other people and tweaked them to my liking. My desktop res is 1920 x 1200 if it seems big.


----------



## litlharsh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Okay, here's my Foobar. I have zip files inside a .rar. I've never done that before so let me know if it causes you any problems. .rar files are unpacked with Winrar.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=837G85DI

 I've included the 8.3 Special setup.exe as well. It will let you play wma files, which was important for me as I'd already encoded a lot of lossless wma's before getting Foobar2000.

 All .dll files go in the foobar\components directory. After running setup and putting the dll files in the components directory, I think you should be able to just swap your config file with mine (also included) and you'll have my setup exactly. Someone please correct me if that's not true.

 Anyway, let me know if you have any problems. The one thing I can think of right away is that the artist name will not display for an album or song if you do not have a track marked as 1 or 0. The same goes for the album name (on the track 2 row) and year (on the track 3 row). This can be fixed by changing the track number. If anyone knows of a better way to fix this, please let me know. Thanks._

 

lotsa thanks man, but errr...how do I uh..

 use the cfg file?


----------



## Max Minimum

I'm assumming you would just find the config file that already exists in your foobar folder and replace it with mine. Mind you, I've never done this before...


----------



## litlharsh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_I'm assumming you would just find the config file that already exists in your foobar folder and replace it with mine. Mind you, I've never done this before..._

 

I got that in, and now all I have is a black screen, even after file searching. The menus, then a black screen.


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *litlharsh* 
_I got that in, and now all I have is a black screen, even after file searching. The menus, then a black screen._

 

You mean you have the part that says "Foobar2000 Playback Playlist Components" but then the rest is black? When you go to Preferences and click on Display, does it look like this?


----------



## Max Minimum

Oh, and btw, I've got my resolution set to 1152 by 864, so some people using this may want to choose a smaller text size so as to make things fit better.

 Oh, and I like yours, Cousin Patty!


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* 
_How do you get the lines separating the albums?_

 

You can define a color for the top border of the cells (actually, any border, though it seems it doesn't always stick when that track's row is selected), so I made them white, or maybe it's really light gray - I don't remember now.


----------



## panda

how do you dock the album list to the left? only way that album list comes up is if i click on it under components and it shows up in a separate window...


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_You can define a color for the top border of the cells (actually, any border, though it seems it doesn't always stick when that track's row is selected), so I made them white, or maybe it's really light gray - I don't remember now._

 

Where is this option located at?/How do you do this?


----------



## Achtunghoy

If you use Foobar v0.8.3, put this in the style tab of the column you want to style and select "use custom style setting":
 <text color>|<selected text color>|<background color>|<selected background color>|<selected backround color no-focus>|<left frame color>|<top frame color>|<right frame color>|<bottom frame color>

 Just put six-figure color values in between the "|"s. If you don't want to include one of the settings, then leave it blank. Say you wanted a right and bottom frame, but no top and left frames:

 txtcol|seltxtcol|bckrndcol|selbckrndcol|selbckrndn f|||0000FF|0000FF

 If you use Foobar v.9b13 (beta), the style stings are a lot easier to work with.
 Put these in the style tab adn select "use custom style setting":

 $set_style(text,<text color>,<selected text color>)
 $set_style(back,<back color>,<selected back color>,<selected back color nf>)
 $set_style(frame-left,1,<frame color>)

 Again, if you don't want to include a setting, just omit it, but leave commas in as necessary. With the frame settings, you need one $set_style for each frame if you want them all. So change frame-left to frame-right, frame-top, frame-bottom. Put a "1" after the frame-" " to turn the frame on, or a "0" to turn it off. I just put all four frame settings in each of my columns, and then turn them off If I don't need frames there.


----------



## Max Minimum

Anybody know if there's a way to insert a blank row (or maybe a carriage return) in the playlist columns, before the first track and after the last?


----------



## Achtunghoy

Add Location: _:// and _://- might work


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Achtunghoy* 
_If you use Foobar v0.8.3, put this in the style tab of the column you want to style and select "use custom style setting":
 <text color>|<selected text color>|<background color>|<selected background color>|<selected backround color no-focus>|<left frame color>|<top frame color>|<right frame color>|<bottom frame color>

 Just put six-figure color values in between the "|"s. If you don't want to include one of the settings, then leave it blank. Say you wanted a right and bottom frame, but no top and left frames:

 txtcol|seltxtcol|bckrndcol|selbckrndcol|selbckrndn f|||0000FF|0000FF

 If you use Foobar v.9b13 (beta), the style stings are a lot easier to work with.
 Put these in the style tab adn select "use custom style setting":

 $set_style(text,<text color>,<selected text color>)
 $set_style(back,<back color>,<selected back color>,<selected back color nf>)
 $set_style(frame-left,1,<frame color>)

 Again, if you don't want to include a setting, just omit it, but leave commas in as necessary. With the frame settings, you need one $set_style for each frame if you want them all. So change frame-left to frame-right, frame-top, frame-bottom. Put a "1" after the frame-" " to turn the frame on, or a "0" to turn it off. I just put all four frame settings in each of my columns, and then turn them off If I don't need frames there._

 

How come I dont have a Style tab? I got this version of Foobar straight from their site and it says that its version 0.8.3.


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* 
_How come I dont have a Style tab? I got this version of Foobar straight from their site and it says that its version 0.8.3._

 

Inside Preferences > Columns UI, choose Columns. There should be three tabs above a text entry area. Choose the middle one. I don't remember what the label on it is.


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Achtunghoy* 
_Add Location: _:// and _://- might work_

 

Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Inside Preferences > Columns UI, choose Columns. There should be three tabs above a text entry area. Choose the middle one. I don't remember what the label on it is._

 

The middle one on mine is 'colour'. the three tabs I have are 'display, colour, and sort'


----------



## Achtunghoy

Ok, use the colour tab.


----------



## Achtunghoy

Those of you using beta, see this for help with color strings.


----------



## skudmunky

Well, thanks to Max Minimum's pack of downloads, here's what my Foobar looks like now.







 I just want to make one change, but I don't know how. How do I get all my toolbar stuff to go on the far left, pushing the playlist sidebar and playlist window over to the right, like Max Minimum's set up?


----------



## MikoLayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mecc* 
_



 No cover art, track info, single mode





 Cover art in action, project m, baconwrap(milkdrop) in the desktop background, album

 Foobar > all. I stole all the configs from other people and tweaked them to my liking. My desktop res is 1920 x 1200 if it seems big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dont you just love that album, especially the c/w song (Just for You) - typical lively ROUND TABLE stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just noticed you got some I'VE songs in the first pic, KOTOKO for the winnah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 now, you better fill me in on that lyrics plugin. I never could get mine to work right with right encoding, and nowhere I could find lyrics files for the songs I listenen to. Did you make that one yourself by any chance? I have tried evillyrics and whatnot, but obviously they wont have lyrics for ARIA OST


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_I just want to make one change, but I don't know how. How do I get all my toolbar stuff to go on the far left, pushing the playlist sidebar and playlist window over to the right, like Max Minimum's set up?_

 

Activate the sidebar. If you're not sure where to do that I'll look at it when I get home. Anyway, after the sidebar is activated you can right click on it and choose what things you'd like to have displaying there and then remove them from the top.

 EDIT: Oops, you have the sidebar activated already, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You may need to set it to display labels (I don't remember the terminology used for sure) to make right clicking and selecting things to show there easier. I'll have a look this evening.

 Btw, is that Whitepepper I see as a playlist Ween?


----------



## stardust

Max minimum, thank you for your files.
 I have one question, how do you get the track titles in yellow and how do you add the lines between the songs? 
 Which fcs file does that?


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_EDIT: Oops, you have the sidebar activated already, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You may need to set it to display labels (I don't remember the terminology used for sure) to make right clicking and selecting things to show there easier. I'll have a look this evening.

 Btw, is that Whitepepper I see as a playlist Ween?_

 

Yep, that's Ween. Love that CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I still can't figure out how to get all the toolbars and panels to be attached to the left, not the top, and for some reason I can't get the Track Info panel to show up.


----------



## Max Minimum

Hopefully tonight I'll have some time to take a couple of screenshots to show how I did it.

 And yes, White Pepper is great! I also really like The Mullosk. Ween is insane!


----------



## Max Minimum

Okay, here we go...






 After right-clicking in the sidebar, Panels, Toolbars and Visualization will be what you'll want to look into.


----------



## skudmunky

Sweet, thanks!

 One more question, how do you get it to display file size, compression rate, track number, etc. All mine shows right now is Artist, Title, and Album. I assume you put more lines of code into settings, but I don't know what.


----------



## terrymx

where do you download plugin for stuff like album art and track info your playlist panel?


----------



## skudmunky

Max Minimum made this .rar compilation of all the stuff he (and now I) am using, you can find it here. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=837G85DI

 Anyways, here's what I have now.






 more white pepper love


----------



## azncookiecutter

My foobar.


----------



## skudmunky

How do you guys get the column to the left of the track name, showing artist, album, genre, and file type? Not the track info panel, it's in the playlist view window.


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_Sweet, thanks!

 One more question, how do you get it to display file size, compression rate, track number, etc. All mine shows right now is Artist, Title, and Album. I assume you put more lines of code into settings, but I don't know what._

 

Oh yeah! I'd meant to put that here, too...

 You may want to change the colors to fit what you have but here is my track info code.

 Oh, and I see ELO in your foobar, too. You've got good taste, man.

 // the default (white) color
 $puts(white,EFEFEF)

 // text color for headings
 $puts(head,B1B1B1)

 // text color for info annotations (Kbit/s, MB, etc)
 $puts(anno,c0c0c0)

 // text color for special stuff (now playing, LAME profiles)
 $puts(bright,c0dce9)

 // text color for extra song info (in parentheses/brackets)
 $puts(extra,f3f3f3)

 // background color, for redundancy
 $puts(background,525252)

 // character used for progress bar
 $puts(progchar,█)

 // color used for foreground progress bar and track info title
 $puts(progfore,38CDFE)

 // color used for background progress bar
 $puts(progback,9d9d9d)

 // progress bar length
 $puts(proglength,18)

 // transition color for fading out
 $puts(trans_back,524B3C)

 // transition color for foreground
 $puts(trans_frnt,ffffff)

 // song title output
 $puts(title,[$replace(%title%,'(',$get(extra)'(',')',')'$get( bright),'[',$get(extra)'(',']',')'$get(bright))]$char(10))

 // artist name output ("%originalartist%" output by Twombly)
 $puts(artist,[%artist%]$get(anno)[' ('Original song by %originalartist%')']$char(10))

 // album title output
 $puts(album,[%album%]$char(10))

 // track and disc output 1
 $puts(track,[Disc$if(%discnumber%,' '%discnumber%' - #',)]$if(%tracknumber%,$num(%tracknumber%,2),'None')$ch ar(10))

 // genre output
 $puts(genre,[%genre%]$char(10))

 // date/year output
 $puts(date,[%date%]$char(10))

 // codec name output
 $puts(codec,[%__codec%]$char(10))

 // bitrate/LAME output
 $puts(bitr,$if(%__lame_profile%,$get(white)--%__lame_profile%$get(anno) '('%__bitrate_dynamic% Kbit/s')',$if2(%__bitrate_dynamic%,%__bitrate%) $get(anno)Kbit/s)$char(10))

 // compression precent outout
 $puts(compr,$get(white)$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,141 1)$get(anno_color)$get(anno)'%'$char(10))

 // filesize output
 $puts(fsize,$div(%_filesize%,1048576).$num($div($m ul($mod(%_filesize%,1048576),100),1048576),2) $get(anno)MB$char(10))

 // audio channels output
 $puts(chan,$caps($if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),%__mp3 _stereo_mode%,$channels()))$char(10))

 // samplerate output
 $puts(samp,$if(%__samplerate%,%__samplerate% $get(anno)Hz,)$char(10))

 // time played / total (remaining) output
 $puts(leng,[%_time_elapsed% / ][%_length%] [$get(anno)' (- '%_time_remaining%')']$char(10))

 // used to get filename
 $puts(filename,$filename(%_path%).$ext(%_path%))

 // filename output (used with above)
 $puts(file,[$iflonger($get(filename),55,$cut($get(filename),55 )...,$get(filename))$char(10)])

 // codec version output [added by Twombly]
 $puts(codecversion,$if3(%__vorbis_vendor%,%__aac_p rofile%,%__mpc_encoder%,%__flac_vendor%,LAME $substr(%__lame_version%,5,11), %__codec%))

 //////////////////////////////////////////
 /////////// FINAL OUTPUT ///////////
 /////////////////////////////////////////

 $char(1)C$transition(<<<<<<<<<,$get(trans_back),$g et(trans_frnt)) $get(progfore) Track Info $transition(>>>>>>>>>>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans _back))$char(10)
 $get(head)Title: $get(white)$get(title)
 $get(head)Artist: $get(white)$get(artist)
 $get(head)Album: $get(white)$get(album)
 $get(head)Track: $get(white)$get(track)
 $get(head)Genre: $get(white)$get(genre)
 $get(head)Date: $get(white)$get(date)
 $get(head)Codec: $get(white)$get(codec)
 $get(head)Bitrate: $get(white)$get(bitr)
 $get(head)Compression: $get(white)$get(compr)
 $get(head)Filesize: $get(white)$get(fsize)
 $get(head)Channels: $get(white)$get(chan)
 $get(head)Samplerate: $get(white)$get(samp)
 $get(head)Time: $get(white)$if(%_isplaying%,$get(leng),'0:00 / '%_length%)
 $progress2(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,%_time_total_se conds%,$get(proglength),$get(progfore)$get(progcha r),$get(progback)$get(progchar))$get(white) $if($or(%_isplaying%,$stricmp($muldiv(%_time_elaps ed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%),100)),$muld iv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_second s%)'%','0%')$char(10)
 $get(head)Thanks to: Necropimp -- Asmox -- synth7 -- Twombly -- Hydrogenaudio.org -- Head-Fi.org


----------



## Max Minimum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_How do you guys get the column to the left of the track name, showing artist, album, genre, and file type? Not the track info panel, it's in the playlist view window._

 

That takes a little coding, but basically what you do is go into Preferences > Columns UI and select the columns tab and then the display tab in the first column (if that's where you want all that to show up). Then, you tell it to display %artist% if the track number is 1, %album% if it's track 2 and %date% if it's 3 and so on... Then you go into the colour tab and do similar coding but telling it what colors should be used for text, background, borders... This evening I'll post my code for that as well, though you won't want to use my color scheme with what you've got now. I will tell you, though, that this method is not perfect. In places where I just have one song from an album or maybe a few, but not tracks 1, 2, and 3, it does not handle that really well yet. I imagine there's a way to deal with this more reliably but I've been to lazy to try and figure it out. I've just been renumbering the tracks starting from 1 if I don't have tracks 1 through 3 from an album. Once you've got that first column configured, you can set the now-redundant columns (in mine, album and date) to not display.


----------



## Max Minimum

Oh, and a little styling tip. The easiest way to get a vertical line is to just add a column and define a color for it. This is done not through coding but in the Columns UI screen. It will even allow you to define the width. I have one that is 1 pixel wide (or maybe it was 2...) for the white vertical line beside my track number column. And just leave the display and sort tabs for that column blank. I have another column someting like 40 pixels wide to the left of that that 'appears' to be part of the first column.


----------



## Achtunghoy

Who woulda thunk betafoo could look so good?


----------



## Cousin Patty

Updated mine a bit:


----------



## Chri5peed

Arghhh help me!

 Nowhere can you get the newest foo_looks and the LUA dll things, just a lovely error0404.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want lovely looking foobar too!


----------



## dad123

Here is mine


----------



## s3r

Nice and simple. Although I think I might move all the controls and such to a sidebar, but we'll see.

 EDIT - the JPEG compressed makes the now-playing red look almost like a rounded 3D thing... it's not.


----------



## chelrob

My Contribution:

 Hybrid Mode - Album, VA and Single
http://www.invisionweb.net/trades/screenshot.jpg

 Album Art -
http://www.invisionweb.net/trades/screenshot_2.JPG

 Album List and Replay Gain -
http://www.invisionweb.net/trades/screenshot_3.jpg


----------



## Max Minimum

Wow, some very nice ones!

 I forgot to post my first column code, like I said I would... so, here it is. Mind you, it's a little crazy.


 For the Display tab:

 $ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,1,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER %,2,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,3,, %date%), %album%), %artist%)


 For the Colour tab (truly insane):

 $ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,1,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER %,2,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,3,,

 cccccc
 //controls 3rd line text color when track not selected

 cccccc
 //controls 3rd line text color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when fb2k is not the active window and track is selected

 000000
 //controls 3rd line left border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line top border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line right border color always

 09515E
 //controls 3rd line bottom border color when track not selected
 ),

 cccccc
 //controls 2nd line text color when track not selected

 cccccc
 //controls 2nd line text color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when fb2k is not the active window

 333333
 //controls 2nd line left border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line top border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line right border color always

 333333
 //controls 2nd line bottom border color when track not selected
 ),

 000000
 //controls 1st line text color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 1st line text color when track selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track not selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track and fb2k are selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track is selected and fb2k is not selected

 ffffff
 //controls 1st line left border color when track is selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line top border color when track is not selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line right border color always

 ffffff
 //controls 1st line bottom border color when track is not selected
 ),

 000000
 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when track is not selected

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when track is selected

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when fb2k is not the active window

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' left border color when track is not selected

 09515E
 //controls the >3 lines' top border color when track is not selected


 //controls the >3 lines' right border color always

 09515E
 //controls the >3 lines' bottom border color when track is selected


 For the Sort tab:

 %artist%, %album%, $num(%tracknumber%,2), %date%


----------



## BigRobb




----------



## Metaphysical

how do you get the track info stuff like bitrate and format to display on the left, or at all?


----------



## Max Minimum

You need the track info plugin, which is in the download I posted a few pages back. It's called foo_uie_trackinfo. You don't have to use everything in the .rar I uploaded.

 And, BigRobb - that looks fantastic! Where'd you get your buttons? And is the outer window frame styled the way it is through Foobar or is that an OS skinning?


----------



## 9kRPM

I finally downloaded foobar2k and have been trying to make it look good for the past few hours and I've gotten nowhere.... I have no idea how to make this thing look like a normal player.


----------



## bhjazz

All right. That's it! I've just downloaded it and am interested in playing with this over the weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no idea what to expect, but the feature list looks pretty amazing for a free download. Cool!


----------



## 9kRPM

I'm going to drive myself nuts trying to get anything that looks half as good as some people's players in here.


----------



## acedriver




----------



## acedriver




----------



## Chri5peed

This is a full-screen picture, notice theres no taskbar at the bottom or system bar along the top.

 I got hold of a fullscreen plugin to do this. I forget its name, I got it from hydrogenaudio.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...i5/Image16.jpg


----------



## james__bean

Here's mine, still a work in progress.


----------



## Metaphysical




----------



## I3eyond

help!! can any of you help me make mine more manageable?


----------



## Chri5peed

Good album you have there!

 Get the ColumnsUI & Albumlist.dll

 You need 7z to unzip the ColumnsUI plugin, put both .dll files in your 'components' folder.


----------



## I3eyond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Good album you have there!

 Get the ColumnsUI & Albumlist.dll

 You need 7z to unzip the ColumnsUI plugin, put both .dll files in your 'components' folder._

 

put both in the directory, but the album art won't load and columns doesn't make it look any different...


----------



## Chri5peed

In Preferences change the 'User Interface Module' in Display to Columns UI.

 Albumlist is a panel you can use in ColumnsUI. In Media Library you can scan a selected folder with music in.


----------



## I3eyond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_In Preferences change the 'User Interface Module' in Display to Columns UI.

 Albumlist is a panel you can use in ColumnsUI. In Media Library you can scan a selected folder with music in._

 

alright, got columns ui working.. but i still can't get albumart dll to load.. help!!

 also, is there anyway to get the track # to be displayed w/ columns ui?


----------



## sdgserv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I3eyond* 
_alright, got columns ui working.. but i still can't get albumart dll to load.. help!!

 also, is there anyway to get the track # to be displayed w/ columns ui?_

 


 Are you renaming the art to "folder.jpg" ?


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I3eyond* 
_alright, got columns ui working.. but i still can't get albumart dll to load.. help!!

 also, is there anyway to get the track # to be displayed w/ columns ui?_

 

You mean album list? Album art is another plugin to display pictures of album covers(jpgs in the folder), theres a program to automatically find covers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Where the red arrow is pointing, make this the location/s of your music. Then 'scan all' to load it into Foobar. Change the file types to what you use.






 Right-click on one of the red dots and open up that menu, from there you can activate the albumlist panel(to select music for your playlist)


----------



## I3eyond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_You mean album list? Album art is another plugin to display pictures of album covers(jpgs in the folder), theres a program to automatically find covers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Where the red arrow is pointing, make this the location/s of your music. Then 'scan all' to load it into Foobar. Change the file types to what you use.






 Right-click on one of the red dots and open up that menu, from there you can activate the albumlist panel(to select music for your playlist)_

 

i don't have the media library tab


----------



## forsberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_



_

 

acedriver, how do you populate the artist and album at the top?


----------



## Alu

I love foo_tunes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gives me a nice and simple interface for my ripped albums.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *forsberg* 
_acedriver, how do you populate the artist and album at the top?_

 

using Album list panel, http://music.morbo.org/components.php


----------



## forsberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_using Album list panel, http://music.morbo.org/components.php_

 

no not the album list.. i've got that already

 i was referring to the big title at the top (where it says dream theater)


----------



## Zero_99

After I saw this thread, I finally decided to change from Winamp 2.81, after using it for practically forever. Never knew Foobar could be customized so heavily, to look so good. Wish I had known sooner!


----------



## Connectz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Oh yeah! I'd meant to put that here, too...

 You may want to change the colors to fit what you have but here is my track info code.

 Oh, and I see ELO in your foobar, too. You've got good taste, man.

 // the default (white) color
 $puts(white,EFEFEF)

 // text color for headings
 $puts(head,B1B1B1)

 // text color for info annotations (Kbit/s, MB, etc)
 $puts(anno,c0c0c0)

 // text color for special stuff (now playing, LAME profiles)
 $puts(bright,c0dce9)

 // text color for extra song info (in parentheses/brackets)
 $puts(extra,f3f3f3)

 // background color, for redundancy
 $puts(background,525252)

 // character used for progress bar
 $puts(progchar,█)

 // color used for foreground progress bar and track info title
 $puts(progfore,38CDFE)

 // color used for background progress bar
 $puts(progback,9d9d9d)

 // progress bar length
 $puts(proglength,18)

 // transition color for fading out
 $puts(trans_back,524B3C)

 // transition color for foreground
 $puts(trans_frnt,ffffff)

 // song title output
 $puts(title,[$replace(%title%,'(',$get(extra)'(',')',')'$get( bright),'[',$get(extra)'(',']',')'$get(bright))]$char(10))

 // artist name output ("%originalartist%" output by Twombly)
 $puts(artist,[%artist%]$get(anno)[' ('Original song by %originalartist%')']$char(10))

 // album title output
 $puts(album,[%album%]$char(10))

 // track and disc output 1
 $puts(track,[Disc$if(%discnumber%,' '%discnumber%' - #',)]$if(%tracknumber%,$num(%tracknumber%,2),'None')$ch ar(10))

 // genre output
 $puts(genre,[%genre%]$char(10))

 // date/year output
 $puts(date,[%date%]$char(10))

 // codec name output
 $puts(codec,[%__codec%]$char(10))

 // bitrate/LAME output
 $puts(bitr,$if(%__lame_profile%,$get(white)--%__lame_profile%$get(anno) '('%__bitrate_dynamic% Kbit/s')',$if2(%__bitrate_dynamic%,%__bitrate%) $get(anno)Kbit/s)$char(10))

 // compression precent outout
 $puts(compr,$get(white)$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,141 1)$get(anno_color)$get(anno)'%'$char(10))

 // filesize output
 $puts(fsize,$div(%_filesize%,1048576).$num($div($m ul($mod(%_filesize%,1048576),100),1048576),2) $get(anno)MB$char(10))

 // audio channels output
 $puts(chan,$caps($if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),%__mp3 _stereo_mode%,$channels()))$char(10))

 // samplerate output
 $puts(samp,$if(%__samplerate%,%__samplerate% $get(anno)Hz,)$char(10))

 // time played / total (remaining) output
 $puts(leng,[%_time_elapsed% / ][%_length%] [$get(anno)' (- '%_time_remaining%')']$char(10))

 // used to get filename
 $puts(filename,$filename(%_path%).$ext(%_path%))

 // filename output (used with above)
 $puts(file,[$iflonger($get(filename),55,$cut($get(filename),55 )...,$get(filename))$char(10)])

 // codec version output [added by Twombly]
 $puts(codecversion,$if3(%__vorbis_vendor%,%__aac_p rofile%,%__mpc_encoder%,%__flac_vendor%,LAME $substr(%__lame_version%,5,11), %__codec%))

 //////////////////////////////////////////
 /////////// FINAL OUTPUT ///////////
 /////////////////////////////////////////

 $char(1)C$transition(<<<<<<<<<,$get(trans_back),$g et(trans_frnt)) $get(progfore) Track Info $transition(>>>>>>>>>>,$get(trans_frnt),$get(trans _back))$char(10)
 $get(head)Title: $get(white)$get(title)
 $get(head)Artist: $get(white)$get(artist)
 $get(head)Album: $get(white)$get(album)
 $get(head)Track: $get(white)$get(track)
 $get(head)Genre: $get(white)$get(genre)
 $get(head)Date: $get(white)$get(date)
 $get(head)Codec: $get(white)$get(codec)
 $get(head)Bitrate: $get(white)$get(bitr)
 $get(head)Compression: $get(white)$get(compr)
 $get(head)Filesize: $get(white)$get(fsize)
 $get(head)Channels: $get(white)$get(chan)
 $get(head)Samplerate: $get(white)$get(samp)
 $get(head)Time: $get(white)$if(%_isplaying%,$get(leng),'0:00 / '%_length%)
 $progress2(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,%_time_total_se conds%,$get(proglength),$get(progfore)$get(progcha r),$get(progback)$get(progchar))$get(white) $if($or(%_isplaying%,$stricmp($muldiv(%_time_elaps ed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_seconds%),100)),$muld iv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_time_total_second s%)'%','0%')$char(10)
 $get(head)Thanks to: Necropimp -- Asmox -- synth7 -- Twombly -- Hydrogenaudio.org -- Head-Fi.org_

 



 WHERE do I put these lines of code????


----------



## I3eyond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_using Album list panel, http://music.morbo.org/components.php_

 

does this exist for 0.8.3? if it does i can't find it!!!!!!


----------



## james__bean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Connectz* 
_WHERE do I put these lines of code????_

 

Thats for the track info panel. They just changed the location of the track info panel settings. To access, you either have to righ click on your panel and go to settings or if you have it setup in columns ui, you can just go to the columns ui layout tab, then find the track info panel, click on it and then go to configure. Then once you're there, there's a big space where it says format string. Just paste all that code in there. If you don't have the track info panel, here's a list of components a guy over at hydrogenaudio is porting over to v0.9. 

http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/

 or specifically

http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foo_ui..._trackinfo.dll

 Also for those that want to learn how to code their own format string for columns ui, here's an excellent tutorial to get you started. 

http://tagz.brother-john.net/index.html


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I3eyond* 
_i don't have the media library tab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Its part of the albumlist plugin.


----------



## caramelsoul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_Thats for the track info panel. They just changed the location of the track info panel settings. To access, you either have to righ click on your panel and go to settings or if you have it setup in columns ui, you can just go to the columns ui layout tab, then find the track info panel, click on it and then go to configure. Then once you're there, there's a big space where it says format string. Just paste all that code in there. If you don't have the track info panel, here's a list of components a guy over at hydrogenaudio is porting over to v0.9. 

http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/

 or specifically

http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foo_ui..._trackinfo.dll

 Also for those that want to learn how to code their own format string for columns ui, here's an excellent tutorial to get you started. 

http://tagz.brother-john.net/index.html_

 

Thanx for pointing me in the direction of that tutorial. Ill be going through it when i get home. Nice one


----------



## bizkid

Here's mine


----------



## Chri5peed

Arghh, anyone know how to have '#' of times a track has been played and the last date it was, in trackinfo...

 edit - Done it.


----------



## I3eyond

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Its part of the albumlist plugin._

 

which can be found where for 0.8.3?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *forsberg* 
_no not the album list.. i've got that already

 i was referring to the big title at the top (where it says dream theater)_

 

track info panel, http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...dpost&p=380184

 resized to fit 1 line of info.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I3eyond* 
_does this exist for 0.8.3? if it does i can't find it!!!!!!_

 

http://music.morbo.org/panels.php


----------



## forsberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_track info panel, http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...dpost&p=380184

 resized to fit 1 line of info.


http://music.morbo.org/panels.php_

 

ohhh... hmm, that's too bad. i'm already using track panel for progress bar n' song/tech info... =P


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *forsberg* 
_ohhh... hmm, that's too bad. i'm already using track panel for progress bar n' song/tech info... =P_

 

You can add multiple track info panel


----------



## forsberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_You can add multiple track info panel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh yeah? how do i do that??


----------



## jvbb2005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *forsberg* 
_oh yeah? how do i do that??_

 

would love to know too. Please teach us.


----------



## Zero_99

Count me in too. I have no idea how to have multiple track info panels.


----------



## acedriver

make sure you have the latest version: http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foo_ui..._trackinfo.dll

 refer to this screenshot.. 





 each panel uses different setting.. right click the panel to change setting


----------



## forsberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_make sure you have the latest version: http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foo_ui..._trackinfo.dll

 refer to this screenshot.. 





 each panel uses different setting.. right click the panel to change setting_

 

got it! thanks man


----------



## lator

This is what I got done tonight, heavily influenced by Max


----------



## Chri5peed

I have all of those albums Lator.


----------



## Zero_99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_make sure you have the latest version: http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foo_ui..._trackinfo.dll

 refer to this screenshot.. 





 each panel uses different setting.. right click the panel to change setting_

 

Thanks ... I figured it out too now!


----------



## Connectz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zero_99* 
_After I saw this thread, I finally decided to change from Winamp 2.81, after using it for practically forever. Never knew Foobar could be customized so heavily, to look so good. Wish I had known sooner!



_

 

What plugins do I need to make my Foobar look like this???


----------



## Connectz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Wow, some very nice ones!

 I forgot to post my first column code, like I said I would... so, here it is. Mind you, it's a little crazy.


 For the Display tab:

 $ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,1,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER %,2,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,3,, %date%), %album%), %artist%)


 For the Colour tab (truly insane):

 $ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,1,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER %,2,$ifgreater(%TRACKNUMBER%,3,,

 cccccc
 //controls 3rd line text color when track not selected

 cccccc
 //controls 3rd line text color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line background color when fb2k is not the active window and track is selected

 000000
 //controls 3rd line left border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line top border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 3rd line right border color always

 09515E
 //controls 3rd line bottom border color when track not selected
 ),

 cccccc
 //controls 2nd line text color when track not selected

 cccccc
 //controls 2nd line text color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when track selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line background color when fb2k is not the active window

 333333
 //controls 2nd line left border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line top border color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 2nd line right border color always

 333333
 //controls 2nd line bottom border color when track not selected
 ),

 000000
 //controls 1st line text color when track not selected

 333333
 //controls 1st line text color when track selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track not selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track and fb2k are selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line background color when track is selected and fb2k is not selected

 ffffff
 //controls 1st line left border color when track is selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line top border color when track is not selected

 eeeeee
 //controls 1st line right border color always

 ffffff
 //controls 1st line bottom border color when track is not selected
 ),

 000000
 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when track is not selected

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when track is selected

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' background color when fb2k is not the active window

 000000
 //controls the >3 lines' left border color when track is not selected

 09515E
 //controls the >3 lines' top border color when track is not selected


 //controls the >3 lines' right border color always

 09515E
 //controls the >3 lines' bottom border color when track is selected


 For the Sort tab:

 %artist%, %album%, $num(%tracknumber%,2), %date%_

 


 I am using version 9. Where exactly do I put these codes? I actually figured out how to put that code you posted earlier about the track info to use and use more panels and whatnot. I am getting stuck on the positioning of panels. Also, I want to change my buttons and get my album art panel working.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bizkid* 
_Here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 


 I STILL can't find/figure out the code I need to have it display artist for track 1, album for track 2, etc, like in the above picture. Anyone want to share their code that does this?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Connectz* 
_What plugins do I need to make my Foobar look like this???_

 

Well, that looks like Columns UI, the track info panel, explorer tree panel, playlist switcher, and some modified button images.


----------



## jvbb2005

sorry. I am still pretty lost. Is there a step-by-step guide on the net to help me understand a bit more. I just don't get the codes at all


----------



## li0n

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/li0n/foobar.PNG
 i haven't really bothered setting mine up properly yet (just came back from a reformat after recently getting my av-710s!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

 btw, i thought this would fix up after my format, whenever i go on search mode, (this happens the first time i load foobar, no other times), and i search anything 
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist
 ERROR (foo_input_std) : referenced file doesn't exist

 i get 500 lines of that^^
 haven't really looked into it yet


----------



## terrymx




----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jvbb2005* 
_sorry. I am still pretty lost. Is there a step-by-step guide on the net to help me understand a bit more. I just don't get the codes at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://acedriver.deviantart.com/journal/5775868/

 I wrote this last year.. for foobar2000 v0.8.3


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_I STILL can't find/figure out the code I need to have it display artist for track 1, album for track 2, etc, like in the above picture. Anyone want to share their code that does this?_

 

^ Anyone?


----------



## mlarn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panda* 
_how do you dock the album list to the left? only way that album list comes up is if i click on it under components and it shows up in a separate window..._

 

Im wondering the same thing. I can't seem to get anything (album art, playlist tree, etc.) to show up in the sidebar. I right click in the sidebar, but under "panels" all I see is the playlist switcher (even though I have these plug ins, as I can see them under components). Any ideas?


----------



## acedriver

for v0.9, you can use this layout instead of sidebar
  Code:


```
[left]Horizontal Splitter | |----Vertical Splitter | | | |----Playlist Switcher | | | |----Albumlist | | | |----Albumart | |----Vertical Splitter | |----Playlist tabs | |----Columns Switcher[/left]
```


----------



## mlarn

I have the plug-ins for these things (the album art, album list, etc.) but when I try to add those elements as shown below, the options do ot appear. When I select "insert panel" and then "panels" all I see is the "playlist switcher" option. Maybe it is because I am trying the new .91 version, but I don't think so since I was having this same problem with the .90 as well. Maybe I just need to go back and start from scratch to make sure all my plug ins are up to date. Anything else I should try?
 Thanks-


----------



## mlarn

Evidently I had bad/old plug ins because I did a complete re-install of foobar and the .dll files and everything is working well now. Now, Ill probably be up all night playing with the darn thing!


----------



## macky




----------



## james__bean

I've pretty much finalized my foobar layout with v0.9.1


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_I've pretty much finalized my foobar layout with v0.9.1



_

 

Nice layout. Your own playlist config or someone else's?


----------



## Abbadon

Seems like the Habla config..

 But what really bugs me is the track info panel...would you be so kind as to post the formatting for it? I just can't seem to make mine look nice.


----------



## james__bean

Its a custom habla configuration. I'll post my fcs and track info code here for download.


----------



## Achtunghoy

Yeah, that's mine (I'm Habla at HA forums). It shall henceforth be named *ToFoo*.

 I've been working on it for a while now, and I made some major updates:
Added support for SINGLETRACK, ALBUM ARTIST, and ALBUM RATING
Made the style a lot easier to customize. All the color codes are in the globals now
Got rid of the different color background for first tracks of albums
Added an option to turn off zebra lines to the globals
Added a color changing throbber in the track# column
Moved all display for single tracks to title column
Improved the tag matrix: got rid of the checks and x's, replaced with "t", "ar", "al", "g", "y", and "#", that will light up if that tag is missing
Finally cleaned up the messy code

 Here's how it looks now (with my own colors):





 Here's the FCS for *ToFoo*:
http://rapidshare.de/files/18946729/...Habla.fcs.html


----------



## skudmunky

Here's my latest foobar, with snippets of code stolen from all over the place, edited, stuck together, deleted, re edited, lost for 3 weeks, compiled into a text file, signed in triplicate, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the simple look.


----------



## azncookiecutter

My new 0.9 layout. Still waiting on the tabs plugin to be released.


----------



## deez

i like blue


----------



## acedriver




----------



## TheReds

Finally converted to 9.1!!!! yesssss, i am loving it!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* 
_



_

 

Cookie can I have your fcs please? My foobar had a config error on first use this morning, so I had to do a reinstall. I thought I'd saved my old foobar settings, but it didn't work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 At least all my plugins got saved okay.

 That dark blue is how I had mine previously, I spent hours searching HA threads for it with no success. I put a nice deep green theme on but I prefer the blue.

 Also anyone know if its possible to change the colour of the grey surrounds?


----------



## binkgle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_Finally converted to 9.1!!!! yesssss, i am loving it!



_

 

care to share your fcs, columns ui layout, and track info? i love what you've done with it. mixing yours with habla's too-hable from hydrogenaudio would be quite incredible (imo)


----------



## fwojciec

Here's my current foobar config - nothing too fancy, but it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Filip


----------



## MrMuffin

I suppose I should post my FB2K layout, now that I've decided to stop lurking. Stole the basic concept from someone on the foobar forums by the name of "turzol", and heavily modified it to my needs (mostly adding much needed tagging/sorting support). I still haven't updated to the newest version of columns UI, because I hear the .fcs files aren't compatible, and I REALLY don't feel like doing alot of that coding work all over again...

 Not in the picture is the auto-hiding sidebar which pops out as the album list panel in the directory view, so all of my music (~8000 songs) gets sorted into a tree. The directory structure, which is created automatically by my move/rename scripts, looks like this:

 f:\music\E\Example Band\(2006) Example Album\01 - Example Song.ogg 
 or
 f:\music\~Soundtracks\Example Soundtrack\01 - Example Director - Example Song.ogg


----------



## arielext

simple gray look, works great with albums!


----------



## fiery

@ MrMuffin..

 Very Yummy!


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *binkgle* 
_care to share your fcs, columns ui layout, and track info? i love what you've done with it. mixing yours with habla's too-hable from hydrogenaudio would be quite incredible (imo)_

 


 i was thinking the exact same thing

 fcs: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OAD619D6

 layout:

 -horizontal splitter
 .....-vertical splitter
 ..........-menu
 ..........-spectrum analyser
 ..........-horizontal splitter
 ...............-buttons
 ...............-playback order
 ..........-Playlist switcher
 ..........-track info
 ..........-album art
 .....-vertical splitter
 ..........-horizontal splitter
 ...............-browser panel
 ...............-browser panel
 ...............-browser panel
 ..........-columns playlist
 ..........-seekbar


 track info:

  Code:


```
[left]// Original code by necropimp, then modified by AstreaEdge, and again by KockRoach // Habla likes things his way, and modified it more. // Best viewed with vert pad 10, hor pad 8, line space 3, Calibri 8pt bold font, black background // lots of info needs lots of space 8) // !!!!BEGIN USER CONFIGURATION!!!! // Show Artist? (1 = show, 0 = don't show) $puts(arts,1) // Show Album? $puts(albs,1) // Show Title? $puts(tils,1) // Info Heading Color e.g. "Title:" $puts(head,c9c9c9) // Info Color, e.g. "Black Dog" $puts(info,FFFFFF) // Info Annotation Color (e.g. "kbps" is the annotation) $puts(anno,FFFFFF) // Separator $puts(text2,FFFFFF) $puts(text1,0000FF) $puts(fadeend,000000) $puts(seplen,53) $puts(sepchar,'-') //////////////////////////////////////////////// ////!!!END USER CONFIGURATION!!//// ////////////////////////////////////////////// // Day Conversion $puts(day,$substr(%last_played%,9,10)) $if(%last_played%, $if($strcmp($left($get(day),1),0),$puts(day,$right($get(day),1)))) $if($strcmp($get(day),11),$puts(xx,th), $if($strcmp($get(day),12),$puts(xx,th), $if($strcmp($get(day),13),$puts(xx,th), $if($strcmp($right($get(day),1),1),$puts(xx,st), $if($strcmp($right($get(day),1),2),$puts(xx,nd), $if($strcmp($right($get(day),1),3),$puts(xx,rd), $puts(xx,th))))))) // Month Conversion $puts(month,$substr(%last_played%,6,7)) $puts(month_name,$select($get(month), Jan,Feb,Mar,Apr,May,Jun,Jul,Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov,Dec)) // Year Conversion $puts(year,$substr(%last_played%,1,4)) // Time Conversion $puts(hour,$substr(%last_played%,12,13)) $puts(min,$substr(%last_played%,14,16)) $puts(sec,$substr(%last_played%,17,19)) // 24 Hour to 12 Hour Conversion $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),0),$puts(hour1,$right($get(hour),1))) $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),1),$puts(hour1,$sub($get(hour),12))) $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),2),$puts(hour1,$sub($get(hour),12))) $if($strcmp($get(hour),00),$puts(hour1,12)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),10),$puts(hour1,10)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),11),$puts(hour1,11)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),12),$puts(hour1,12)) // AM/PM Conversion $if($strcmp($get(hour),00),$puts(yy,am)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),10),$puts(yy,am)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),11),$puts(yy,am)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),12),$puts(yy,pm)) $if($strcmp($get(hour),24),$puts(yy,am)) $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),0),$puts(yy,am)) $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),1),$puts(yy,pm)) $if($strcmp($left($get(hour),1),2),$puts(yy,pm)) // Date Format $puts(time_of_year,$get(month_name) $get(day)$get(xx)',' $get(year)) // Time Format $puts(time_of_day,$get(hour1)$get(min)$get(sec) $get(yy)) // SONG INFO SEPARATOR $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$get(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'A00000[' $get(text2)S o n g I n f o $get(text1)'A00000]'$char(10) $if($strcmp(1,$get(arts)),$if(%artist%,$get(head)Artist: $get(info)%artist%$char(10),),) $if($strcmp(1,$get(albs)),$if(%album%,$get(head)Album: $get(info)$cut(%album%,37) $ifgreater($len(%album%),37,'...',)$char(10),),) $if($strcmp(1,$get(tils)),$if(%title%,$get(head)Title: $if(%title%,$get(info)$cut(%title%,45) $ifgreater($len(%title%),45,'...',))$char(10),$get(info)%_filename%$char(10)),) $if(%tracknumber%,$get(head)Track #: $get(info)%tracknumber%$char(10),) $if(%date%,$get(head)Date: $get(info)%date%$char(10),) $if(%genre%,$get(head)Genre: $get(info)%genre%$char(10),) // TECH INFO SEPARATOR $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$get(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'A00000[' $get(text2)T e c h I n f o $get(text1)'A00000]'$char(10) $get(head)Length: $get(info)$if(%_isplaying%,%_time_elapsed%$get(anno)$if(%_length%, / %_length%,)$if(%_time_elapsed%, / $muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_length_seconds%)'%')$if(%_length%, / -%_time_remaining%),%_length%)$char(10) $get(head)Quality: $if(%__codec%, $get(info)%__codec%) $get(info) $if2(%__bitrate_dynamic%,%__bitrate%) $get(anno)Kb/s $if($stricmp(%__codec%,mp3),$if($stricmp(%__extrainfo%,vbr),VBR,CBR)) $char(10) $if(%__lame_version%,$get(head)Encoder: $get(info)$left(%__lame_version%,4) $right(%__lame_version%,4) [$upper(%__lame_profile%)]$char(10),) $if(%__flac_vendor%,$get(head)Encoder: $get(info)$if($stricmp(%__flac_vendor%,reference libFLAC 1.1.2 20050205),FLAC 1.1.2 -8)$char(10),) $if(%__mpc_profile%,$get(head)MPC Profile: $get(info)%__mpc_profile%$char(10),) $get(head)Compression: $get(info)$div(1411,%__bitrate%).$substr($muldiv(1411,100,%__bitrate%),2,3):1 '('$get(info)$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)$get(anno)'% of original quality)'$char(10) $get(head)Channel Mode: $get(info)$if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),$get(space2)$caps(%__mp3_stereo_mode%), $if(%__channels%,$ifgreater(%__channels%,1,Stereo,Mono),'?'))$char(10) $if(%__bitspersample%,$get(head)Bitdepth: $get(info)%__bitspersample% bits/sample$char(10),) $if(%__samplerate%,$get(head)Samplerate: $get(info)$div(%__samplerate%,1000).$substr(%__samplerate%,3,3) KHz $char(10)) $if(%_filesize%,$get(head)Filesize: $get(info) $div(%_filesize%,1048576).$left($num($muldiv($mod(%_filesize%,1048576),100,1048576),2),2) $get(anno)'MB'$char(10),) $if(%last_played%, // PLAY STATS SEPARATOR $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$get(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'A00000[' $get(text2)P l a y S t a t s $get(text1)'A00000]'$char(10),) $if(%play_count%,$get(head)Played $get(info)%play_count% times total$char(10),) $if(%last_played%,$get(head)Last played on $get(info)$get(time_of_year) at $get(time_of_day)$char(10),) $get(head)Focus: $get(info)$if(%_trackinfo_nowplaying%,$if(%_ispaused%,Current Song '0000FF[Paused]',Current Song),Follow Cursor$if(%_ispaused%,0000FF' [Paused]'))$char(10) $if(%_isplaying%,$get(head)o$progress(%_time_elapsed_seconds%, %_time_total_seconds%,72,$get(info)'::',$get(text1)'-')$get(head)o)[/left]
```



 cheers


----------



## mAsh

TheReds are you using StyleXp and if so whats the name of your theme?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mAsh* 
_TheReds are you using StyleXp and if so whats the name of your theme?_

 

nope dont use style xp, i just did this little trick that allows visual styles such as the ones u can get off deviant art to be recognized by windows as valid ones. I forgot where i found out about it or what exact system files need to be replaced, sorry. Oh, and the visual styles name is "Darker Theme" and i got it off of deviant art.


 cheers


----------



## mAsh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_nope dont use style xp, i just did this little trick that allows visual styles such as the ones u can get off deviant art to be recognized by windows as valid ones. I forgot where i found out about it or what exact system files need to be replaced, sorry. Oh, and the visual styles name is "Darker Theme" and i got it off of deviant art.


 cheers_

 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Cjattwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mAsh* 
_Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What you're looking for is the uxtheme patcher;

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=140707


----------



## dBTelos

How about something new


----------



## TheReds

very nice lol

 was messing around and came up with this:

[img=http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5517/capture4106180231ux.th.png]


 yay or nay, and better than my old one?



 cheers


----------



## TheReds

http://img282.imageshack.us/my.php?i...61924230cg.png


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_

_

 

I like. You need to hook me up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there a way to download these setups?


----------



## TheReds

do you want the fcs?


----------



## TheReds

geeeeeeeeez, i have gotten addicted. Here is my new creation







 i love the foo


----------



## BigRobb

I posted my old 0.8.3 foobar here awhile ago.

 Here is my new 0.9 foobar.


----------



## shuurajou

Download 0.9.2 but can't even get foo columns ui to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## electricmonk500

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dBTelos* 
_How about something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







_

 

What's the code for that line you have circled?


----------



## Chri5peed

Whats the code for wanting it to show total tracks and running times of whats selected?


----------



## macky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuurajou* 
_Download 0.9.2 but can't even get foo columns ui to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Make sure you've got the latest version of columns ui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://music.morbo.org/download/unst...1.3-beta1v5.7z


----------



## iSleipnir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigRobb* 
_I posted my old 0.8.3 foobar here awhile ago.

 Here is my new 0.9 foobar.




_

 

I really like the look of that. Is it a bad sign that I know the name of the font you used in the title and toolbar? Anyway, nice theme.


----------



## Dachink

nvm


----------



## Ihmemies

Everyone seems to have same kind of playlist-based stuff.

 I finally got my albumlist to work, altough it's pretty empty now because of a recent HD death.

 Anyways, here's my old good winamp+albumlist style foobar (I moved to foobar yesterday):





 Skinning with columns_ui is a bit hard, but manageable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No special scripts, plugins I use are album list panel, columns ui and album art panel. The only scripts are something like _$if(%ispaused%,BFBFBF%artist% - %title%, $if($meta(artist),%artist% $if(%album artist%,'BFBFBF-') 9E9178%title%,F o o b a r))_ to change currently playing track's text to light grey when playback is paused, and to "foobar" when no track is playing.


----------



## Dachink

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_http://img282.imageshack.us/my.php?i...61924230cg.png_

 

how did u get the straight line code in the track info panel?


----------



## TheReds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dachink* 
_how did u get the straight line code in the track info panel?_

 


 are you talking about the "tech info" and "song info" lines? is so here is the code:

  Code:


```
[left]$transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$get(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'[' $get(text2)S o n g I n f o $get(text1)']'$char(10)[/left]
```

where sepchar, seplen, fadeend, text1, and text2 are just colors i defined earlier in the code.


----------



## Dachink

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReds* 
_are you talking about the "tech info" and "song info" lines? is so here is the code:

  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]$transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$get(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'[' $get(text2)S o n g I n f o $get(text1)']'$char(10)[/left]


where sepchar, seplen, fadeend, text1, and text2 are just colors i defined earlier in the code._

 

no, I'm not about the sechar since mine is spaced and not a linear line.

see what I mean?


----------



## HiFiRE




----------



## acedriver

component:
 columns ui
 albumlist panel
 albumart panel
 track info panel
 tabbed panel

 guide: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html


----------



## MrFaust

I have to say, that is probably my favorite. Nice, small, simple.


----------



## stylez82

I use my fb2k purely as "background noise", so the initial look is just fine for me.


----------



## Max Minimum

I used Foobar that way for a really long time!


----------



## SonicDawg

anyway, here's mine:


----------



## eboomer

I can figure out how to do most of the things I see in this thread, except for the alternating light/dark coloring and the way you get the artist and album name and such to display for only the first track. Can somebody give me an idea about that or point me to where I can find out about that?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eboomer* 
_I can figure out how to do most of the things I see in this thread, except for the alternating light/dark coloring and the way you get the artist and album name and such to display for only the first track. Can somebody give me an idea about that or point me to where I can find out about that?_

 

I imagine it's done using a conditional on whether the song's position in the playlist is an odd or even number. Usually this is done using a modulus function.

 Check existing columns ui configurations for examples.


----------



## Jforsyth89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_






 component:
 columns ui
 albumlist panel
 albumart panel
 track info panel
 tabbed panel

 guide: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html_

 

I like that one a lot. I think I like it so much I'm gonna steal it


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eboomer* 
_I can figure out how to do most of the things I see in this thread, except for the alternating light/dark coloring and the way you get the artist and album name and such to display for only the first track. Can somebody give me an idea about that or point me to where I can find out about that?_

 

My last reply was probably obtuse unless you're a programmer. I looked into the columns ui configuration i'm using and found this code that you can refer to.

  Code:


```
[left]$if($strcmp($mod(%_playlist_number%,2),0) , $puts(bg_color,$blend($get(bg_color),$get(foreground),3,$get(contrast))) $puts(bg_color2,$blend($get(bg_color2),$get(foreground),1,$get(contrast))) ,)[/left]
```

replace the $blend functions with the colors you want and you're set.


----------



## RichardCory

_guide: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html_

 How do you put in the codes for that guide? I found both the "track info" and "playlist switcher" panels, but can't figure out how to put any code in. Thanks.


----------



## acedriver

for trackinfo, click Configure button in layout tab or right click the trackinfo panel

 for playlist switcher, Pref > Display > Columns UI > Playlist switcher > select "use titleformatting for playlist in panel"


----------



## Csidinim

how do you guys get the track selection screen to show the artists and album info grouped together (and with separators or lines)?

 also where is a good place to download buttons?

 this is a great thread.


----------



## RichardCory

Thanks, acedriver, but this is as close to yours as I could get:






 I don't have any album art, but how can I get the same skin and have the same vertical display in the track info at the bottom?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RichardCory* 
_Thanks, acedriver, but this is as close to yours as I could get:

 I don't have any album art, but how can I get the same skin and have the same vertical display in the track info at the bottom?_

 

to "skin" foobar, you need to change WinXP default theme. You do that by enabling it to use 3rd party themes either using free uxtheme patcher, stylexp or Windowblinds.

 for the tracks display, load the fcs file. 

 Pref > Display > Columns UI > "Main" tab. Import

 Other columns ui's config:
toolej's configs
navigator-suite
azrael
misc. configs

 Here's a good manual for foobar2000


----------



## RichardCory

Thanks, ace. This looks great!

 However, is there a way I can make the text one size bigger? I tried adjusting it in preferences, but it seems like I'm forced to use size 7.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RichardCory* 
_Thanks, ace. This looks great!

 However, is there a way I can make the text one size bigger? I tried adjusting it in preferences, but it seems like I'm forced to use size 7._

 

Pref > Display > Columns UI > Playlist view > "Colours and fonts" tab

 Adjust playlist font


----------



## RichardCory

Yeah, that doesn't work. Screen shot.

 It seems that I don't have the actual font, so I can't make any adjustments to it. Is there any way to get the font for free, or would I be better off just switching to another?

 EDIT: A quick Google search showed me how to get the Frutiger Linotype font. All problems solved!


----------



## acedriver

I use Frutiger Linotype for playlist and playlist switcher.


----------



## Csidinim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hawky* 
_Just a modified version of Azrael's, with the color scheme #17, albumart, albuminfo and custom buttons.




_

 


 how do you get the artist info to group like that in the playlist view (instead of showing it for every track/line)?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Csidinim* 
_how do you get the artist info to group like that in the playlist view (instead of showing it for every track/line)?_

 

use columns ui and Azrael


----------



## Csidinim

Thanks!


----------



## Jforsyth89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_






 component:
 columns ui
 albumlist panel
 albumart panel
 track info panel
 tabbed panel

 guide: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html_

 

Is there any way to get that color scheme and still keep the default columnsui layout? (just one large panel with colums for artist, song, album, etc.)


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jforsyth89* 
_Is there any way to get that color scheme and still keep the default columnsui layout? (just one large panel with colums for artist, song, album, etc.)_

 

like this?






 I need to edit the fcs file..


----------



## 58impala

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigRobb* 
_I posted my old 0.8.3 foobar here awhile ago.

 Here is my new 0.9 foobar.




_

 

can you help me out on how i can get mine like that?


----------



## Jforsyth89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_like this?






 I need to edit the fcs file.._

 

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried editing the file, but I didn't know what I was doing and I couldnt see all of the characters.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jforsyth89* 
_Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried editing the file, but I didn't know what I was doing and I couldnt see all of the characters._

 

http://acedriver.spymac.com/blacken.zip


----------



## Jforsyth89

Thanks!


----------



## 58impala

heres mine:





 im using:
 navigator
 explorer
 custom status bar

 with this layout:






 I would put an album art panel where the spectrum is and put the spectrum in the middle as 1 long bar, but i listen to alot of live music (traders excuse me for the low quality mp3 of the prince, it wasnt my doing) with no album art, so it would be pointless. 

 im trying to figure out on how to customize:
 +/- buttons in explorer panel
 play/pause/etc. buttons
 volume knob
 seekbar
 the foobar icon in the top left (wanna make that green and white)
 scrollbars
 make the title bar and edge not blue
 and to see if i can make it green where its beige

 any help would be nice


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *58impala* 
_heres mine:
 im trying to figure out on how to customize:
 +/- buttons in explorer panel
 play/pause/etc. buttons
 volume knob
 seekbar
 the foobar icon in the top left (wanna make that green and white)
 scrollbars
 make the title bar and edge not blue
 and to see if i can make it green where its beige

 any help would be nice_

 

to costumize the following:
 +/- buttons in explorer panel
 volume knob
 seekbar
 scrollbar
 make the title bar and edge not blue
 make it green where its beige

 You need to customize windows xp theme. You can achive this by using uxtheme patcher (free), stylexp (pay) or Windowblinds (pay). All are not related to foobar2000.

 to change the foobar icon in the top left is not possible without using resource hacker.


----------



## Fatality_

Installed foobar this morning, this is how it looks atm:






 I'd like to remove that '?' which has the unalbumed songs beneath it and just replace it with the songs there, but i don't know how to.


----------



## Red2Black

Here's mine:






 Going to add album art soon and tons of other stuff ^_^.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatality_* 
_Installed foobar this morning, this is how it looks atm:

 I'd like to remove that '?' which has the unalbumed songs beneath it and just replace it with the songs there, but i don't know how to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It reads from the tag, so you need something there..


----------



## slinger1182

A very simple and workable F2K.


----------



## TURBO

Here is mine. It keeps me rolling' in the darkness of the algorithms of sound.


----------



## slinger1182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatality_* 
_Installed foobar this morning, this is how it looks atm:


 I'd like to remove that '?' which has the unalbumed songs beneath it and just replace it with the songs there, but i don't know how to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm, I dont think you can replace the '?' with the songs at the node (I may be wrong though). What you *can* do is tag the album of those singles with "artist - singles" or "Unknown album" or something of that sort.


----------



## slinger1182

I like Acedriver's config so much that I couldn't resist using it and trying to match it to the Visual Style I use (Inspirat SE). I wanted to use a hybrid of album and single views for ages but could never figure it but never thought of adding a separate tag field. Thanks a bunch Ace! Now if only I can find buttons to match the visual style. I would make them myself but dont know how to.

 I think it turned out pretty well. The last two colums are the "Hotness". Amusing little statistic since I dont use any ratings for my songs. The five dots will just change color according to the number of times you have played the song and how long it's been since you last played it.


----------



## acedriver

joining the "big album art panel" bandwagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 left = single view
 right = full album view


----------



## Dexon

No doubt I'm a huge ignorant for FB and don't want to annoy but there's no 'Pref > Display > Columns UI >' in mine v0.9.2.


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_joining the "big album art panel" bandwagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 left = single view
 right = full album view_

 

Damn your Windows looks nice, what program do you use for the look and what do you use for the translucent panel which shows the weather, currently playing song etc


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexon* 
_No doubt I'm a huge ignorant for FB and don't want to annoy but there's no 'Pref > Display > Columns UI >' in mine v0.9.2._

 

you need the plugin

http://music.morbo.org/components.php


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fatality_* 
_Damn your Windows looks nice, what program do you use for the look and what do you use for the translucent panel which shows the weather, currently playing song etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm using uxtheme patch to use 3rd party theme. The theme is XPMC.

 The translucent panel is a Samurize config. The weather is an Avedesk desklet. Both available at my devart page.


----------



## Dexon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_you need the plugin

http://music.morbo.org/components.php_

 

 Thanx!


----------



## eboomer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_I imagine it's done using a conditional on whether the song's position in the playlist is an odd or even number. Usually this is done using a modulus function.

 Check existing columns ui configurations for examples._

 

Well I guess my next stupid question is how to get the "%_playlist_number&".


----------



## fiz




----------



## Dead Ghost

Fiz, what winxp theme are you using?


----------



## fiz

CodeOpus Green.


----------



## Patu

Here's my current 0.9.3 config. Well I had a good start for it but made it look more like I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I still have a few questions though: 

 1. What do I have to add into the track info panel's formatting string so that it will follow my cursor all the time? Now it only shows info of the track which is playing. 

 I would also like foobar to follow cursor all the time. So if I have one track playing on playlist-A then if I select other track from playlist-B I would like it to play next. Now it plays the next track on playlist-A.

 2. Where can I get custom buttons for 0.9.3?

 3. Where can I get history panel for 0.9.3?


----------



## Dead Ghost

After two days of tweaking, here is my first foobar:


----------



## greenleaf

mine:


----------



## AlexKidd

Not great, but I like it as it is.


----------



## acedriver

changed color scheme





 fcs file: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html


----------



## Svperstar

Mine


----------



## HiFiRE

I need to try something new and creative...


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_changed color scheme





 fcs file: http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/07/my-fubar.html_

 

It's you I should thank for my foobar. I configured mine with your fcs file and instructions. You can see mine in a post #387. So thank you.


----------



## skudmunky

Nice and simple.


----------



## acedriver




----------



## skudmunky

That panel is pretty sick, care to share how you did that?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_That panel is pretty sick, care to share how you did that?_

 

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=47714


----------



## acedriver

new layout


----------



## slinger1182

Hey Ace, how did you get the album information on a line above the first track? Care to share the code?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slinger1182* 
_Hey Ace, how did you get the album information on a line above the first track? Care to share the code?_

 

I'm using single column playlist

 code is attached


----------



## TheReds

Hey guys, reviving the thread here. Anybody with a new config they wanna show off? this is the place.

 Another reason for the revival, i just built a new computer, and unfortunately happened to back up and transfer everything over EXCEPT my foob, so this thread will be crucial for me in the next week or so....I have to start fresh. Foobar just installed though and im currently flac'ing a couple of cd's, hopefully will be long gone from the default foobar config within days. Foobar FTW!


 Peace


----------



## Superpredator

Not new, but this is what I've got going.

http://aycu25.webshots.com/image/418...2634066_rs.jpg


----------



## Superpredator

double post


----------



## TheReds

I like it!

 Hey if i sent you the fcs for:

http://img486.imageshack.us/my.php?i...62046328kh.png

 or

http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myfoo4ck.png


 could you either pm me, or give me a link to download them please? Im dying to get my old setup back.........just as a start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then ill start doing some crazy stuff lol. Thanks!


----------



## HiFiRE

I've been toying around with the lame version detection and single column business. Here are the results:


----------



## TDRKZ

thanks to em3
 i want to make the gray areas a different color but i'm not sure how. I'm going to add another track info mod at the bottom to proabably show the equalizer instead of how it is right now.
 normally don't have the bar at status bottom too


----------



## MikoLayer

I would really wanna see projectm working properly with less cpu usage and sans memory leak but for the time being, this will do.





 EDIT ack, too big.. had to resize the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




full sized version here


----------



## acedriver

current setup


----------



## DSlayerZX

Is not perfect, but is good enough for me.
 Too bad toaster isn't working on .941 yet


----------



## ZenFountain

basic so far, still learning how to customize foobar without breaking it so it's basically a winamp replacement. man i'll never go back to winamp after getting to play with foobar and the replay gain options are great.


----------



## Fungi

Just switched to foobar 2 weeks ago, and I'm glad I did.
 Played around on my own, borrowed some things from other sources, and here's what I came up with.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_current setup



_

 

That pretty much embodies my perfect foobar. Can you give me the code for the playlist sidebar trackcount and the code your using for the playlist display window? Then I could tweak around.


----------



## eboomer

Been playing around with the Single Column Playlist and Track info Mod plugins. They allow a lot of customization and a very compact and good-looking setup.


----------



## caramelsoul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is not perfect, but is good enough for me.
 Too bad toaster isn't working on .941 yet


_

 


 Where did you get the funky FF/RW and play buttons thingy?


----------



## NeoSlayer888




----------



## james__bean

This is pretty much what I've been working with the last couple weeks. Been to lazy to finish. Still want to add more info into the playlist itself and create a track info panel.


----------



## Chri5peed

In my Pretty pop-up I'd like at the bottom for it to say:

 Track#/*Total tracks on album* Codec Bitrate Track length

 ^Whats the code for the bold part?


----------



## eboomer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my Pretty pop-up I'd like at the bottom for it to say:

 Track#/*Total tracks on album* Codec Bitrate Track length

 ^Whats the code for the bold part?




_

 

If you have the Single Column Playlist plugin, I think you could use %_itemcount% for Total tracks on album, as long as you group by album. So that would be:

  Code:


```
[left]%track number%/%_itemcount% %codec% %bitrate% %_length%[/left]
```


----------



## Chri5peed

^Doesn't seem to work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have that kind of plugin, hang on, I'll do a screenshot:





 I'm using V0.9.2 if that matters.


----------



## MrFaust

My Work-In-Progress


----------



## LFC_SL

Guys, I have the album art panel for columns ui. How do I get album art to display properly? For me some images are fuzzy. It doesn't seem to be related to the res of the image at all - foobar seems to be random in what to display properly. All all jpegs

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Red2Black* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

What's the code to display the tech info bit?

 Thanks and Merry Xmas


----------



## gsansite

Nice and simple.


----------



## Kturnbull

A little blurry because I had to shrink them somewhat... and then convert them jpg at work (online converter). I didn't want to upload 2mb of bitmaps.

 Tab 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tab 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Less Shrink -> Still crappy conversion.


----------



## keanej6

nothing fancy.


----------



## Chri5peed

Got a widescreen monitor today. Changed loads of stuff in my foobar, whats the code to centralise things?


----------



## warMen

simple enough


----------



## Chri5peed

The stuff in the red box I want to move left, where it was. I don't know why its moved?

 Also very oddly after the date I had 'Time remaining | Total time'. Which has half disappeared even though the code is there?


----------



## Zabuza

I just downloaded and installed foobar2K and have no idea where to begin making mine look the way some of you guys have it. It seems pretty difficult to customize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: I *really* like gsansite's configuration.


----------



## Comfy




----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zabuza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I just downloaded and installed foobar2K and have no idea where to begin making mine look the way some of you guys have it. It seems pretty difficult to customize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

It all starts off with being in 'Columns UI' as the user interface module, thats in preferences > display.
 You may have to download the plugin.

 Then its a case of trying .cfs', which are basically skins.

 Go to http://www.hydrogenaudio.org , they have an official foobar message board.


----------



## oicdn

damn...there are some damn nice ones in here...I'll stay "OEM" for now, lol.


----------



## swoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsansite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Nice and simple._

 


 can you post the info on this?


----------



## gsansite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you post the info on this?_

 

Certainly, what info would you like?


----------



## Dashed




----------



## Cyarron

I see alot of really impressive custom jobs. Good work guys! I have a couple questions:

 First, I have seen alot of really nice looking spectrum analyzers, is there a specific plugin that lets you do alot with the spec analyzer or is that all totally custom?

 Second, I see that alot of people have custom Windows (the OS) themes and taskbars. Where are you getting these? I like a whole lot of them but have been unsuccessful in finding any good sites that dont charge you for programs and the like.

 -thanks


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrFaust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Work-In-Progress



_

 

Does it play non-Satanic music too?


----------



## jigster

How do u guys insert the album art into the playlist like a thumbnail?


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cyarron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, I have seen alot of really nice looking spectrum analyzers, is there a specific plugin that lets you do alot with the spec analyzer or is that all totally custom?

 -thanks_

 

The Spectrum Analyser is a standard function. Open it in a new panel.


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsansite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Nice and simple._

 

COOL!

 How do you put the Album Art in the playlist? 
 Whats the code for your album art panel? I mean with the track info at the corners.
 Thanks!


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been toying around with the lame version detection and single column business. Here are the results:




_

 

How do you get the current song title to glow like that?


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new layout



_

 

WOW!
 How'd you do that panel with all that info??

 How do I get the Track info to display the title and artist in different colors; ie, eg, the title in white and the artist name in blue?


----------



## Zanth

Any hope in actually obtaining the code + plugins necessary to get .9.x to look like that?


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any hope in actually obtaining the code + plugins necessary to get .9.x to look like that?_

 

Yup I second that especially for people like me... programming-idiot. Really love what acedriver has done!


----------



## Piffles

...


----------



## acedriver

guys.. refer here for my old setup

http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/09/new-foo.html


----------



## Zanth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys.. refer here for my old setup

http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/09/new-foo.html_

 

Cool thanks!


----------



## JES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new layout



_

 

I'm just starting to play with foobar ... this layout is very inspirational ... and it doesn't help that Zeppelin is one of my favorites


----------



## exander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new layout



_

 

OMG! I must have!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a newbie though. Can you tell me what I need to do to get that set up?

 Thanks!


----------



## cooperpwc

acedriver, the part that's intimidating me is the Home stereo display SDK. It seems that you have to pick and choose "global variables" from all the different folders and I just don't know where to start. Any chance of providing some guidance?

 Of course if you were to zip your Foobar2k folder and throw it on somewhere like Megaupload, you would be storied in these parts and we would sing of you for decades while lifting pints of ale.


----------



## TheChemist

(my monitor is set pretty bright so you might want to turn it up a bit)

 edit again: search pops up from the bottom of the center splitter when you mouse over


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys.. refer here for my old setup

http://sayadia.blogspot.com/2006/09/new-foo.html_

 

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but I still have no idea what to do. I downloaded all the plug-ins but the only thing that changed the look, was the Columns UI. Any help would be greatly appreciated! The standard Foobar look is getting a bit dreary.


----------



## exander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course if you were to zip your Foobar2k folder and throw it on somewhere like Megaupload, you would be storied in these parts and we would sing of you for decades while lifting pints of ale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heck, I'll set up an ftp site for it!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you get the current song title to glow like that?_

 

Here's my current SCP config, it's a little different from that screenshot but it has an example of glowexpand which does the glow effect:

 Item Display
  Code:


```
[left]$if($strcmp($mod(%_playlist_number%,2),1),$drawrect(,,,,brushcolor-19-19-19 pencolor-null)) $if(%_selected%,$drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-0-16-16 pencolor-0-96-96)$textcolor(SYSCOL-9),$textcolor(SYSCOL-8)) $if(%_selected%,$textcolor(SYSCOL-9),$textcolor(SYSCOL-8)) $padding(8,0)$font(tahoma,8,,197-199-197) $align(left,middle) $if(%discnumber%,%discnumber%'.',) %tracknumber%. $font(tahoma,8, $if(%isplaying%,bold glow-0-96-96 glowexpand-1,glow-50-50-50) glowexpand-0 ,197-199-197) %title% $font(tahoma,8,,) $align(right,middle) $if(%isplaying%,%_time_elapsed% '/ ')%_length% ' ')[/left]
```

Group Display:
  Code:


```
[left]$drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-0-45-45 pencolor-0-86-86) $padding(5,3) $align(left,top)$font(tahoma,10,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-196-196)%artist% $align(right,top)$font(,,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-126-126)%date% '/' %genre% $align(left,bottom)$font(,8,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-146-146) %album% $align(right,bottom)$font(,7,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-176-176)AG: %__replaygain_album_gain% '/'$if($strcmp(%codec%,MP3), $if($strcmp(%__codec_profile%,CBR), $if(%__tool%,%__tool% )%bitrate% CBR MP3, %__tool% %__codec_profile%), %codec%)[/left]
```


----------



## skudmunky

For some reason I can't get the Single Columns Playlist to show up in the playlist view, or anywhere else, so I can't select it to use it.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some reason I can't get the Single Columns Playlist to show up in the playlist view, or anywhere else, so I can't select it to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You need to download the SCP plugin... http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=47810
 Then add scp to your columns ui layout.


----------



## skudmunky

yeah, I know. I've got C++ and the GDI installed, I have everything else I should need, but it won't show up under playlist views, even though I can see the component DLL in the components section.


----------



## organicabstract

thanks to acedriver's setup:


----------



## The Rover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *organicabstract* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks to acedriver's setup:
http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/6060/foobarow6.jpg_

 

One question: How did you get the asian letters to work properly?


----------



## organicabstract

Quote:


 One question: How did you get the asian letters to work properly? 
 

i just followed the instructions to the link provided to the setup.
 i don't remember doing anything else haha.

 it must be the font...


----------



## wjat




----------



## Zanth

I'm willing to host an ftp server for a time, with various configs. If folks are interested let me know. What I would want then is a zip or rar file titled something like:

 userA_foobar2k_v.X.zip/rar

 Each zip/rar would house all that is needed for a specific config.


----------



## MrSomeone

Just downloaded foobar2k last night (for the nth time--I've been going back and forth between foobar and Winamp for a while now, can't seem to stick with one) and here's what I've done so far:




 Edit - Changed some stuff:


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm willing to host an ftp server for a time, with various configs. If folks are interested let me know. What I would want then is a zip or rar file titled something like:

 userA_foobar2k_v.X.zip/rar

 Each zip/rar would house all that is needed for a specific config._

 

if ya need any help with bandwidth/hosting mirror I can lend ya a hand.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, I know. I've got C++ and the GDI installed, I have everything else I should need, but it won't show up under playlist views, even though I can see the component DLL in the components section._

 

GDI and C++? Are you trying to compile from source or something? Are you using XP SP2?


----------



## Zanth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GDI and C++? Are you trying to compile from source or something? Are you using XP SP2?_

 

Some extensions require these to run.


----------



## MrFaust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it play non-Satanic music too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Sometimes, but it is possessed so it tends to have a mind of it's own most of the time


----------



## MrFaust

my SPL settings...

 Row Height = 22
 Group Rows = 5

 Group By:
  Code:


```
[left]$if( $or( $stricmp(%_playlist_name%,Radio) ,$stricmp($right(%_playlist_name%,1),'.') ,$stricmp($right(%_playlist_name%,2),'.-') ) ,!noheader! , $if($strstr($directory(%path%,1),$ascii(%album%)),$replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)|%discnumber% , $if($stricmp($left(%path%,4),'http'), %album artist%|%date%|%album%|%discnumber% ,$replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)|%discnumber%) ) )[/left]
```

Item Display
  Code:


```
[left]$ifequal($mod(%_playlist_number%,2),0, $drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-$if(%_selected%,64-64-64 pencolor-60-60-60,33-33-33 pencolor-27-27-27)) , $drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-$if(%_selected%,74-74-74,40-40-40) pencolor-null) ) $if(%rating%, $alignabs($sub(%_width%,32),-1,30,15,right,top) $if(%_isplaying%,$font(calibri,9,bold shadow glow-129-138-150 glowblur-10,220-220-120),$font(calibri,9,bold shadow,150-150-125)) $repeat(•,%rating%) $if(%_isplaying%,$font(,,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-10,140-140-80),$font(,,bold shadow,90-90-75))$repeat(•,$sub(5,%rating%)) ) $alignabs(2,-1,$mul(%_width%,2),15,top,left) $if(%_isplaying%,$font(calibri,9,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,255-255-255),$font(calibri,9,bold shadow,129-138-150)) $if($stricmp($directory(%path%,1),singles),[%artist% - ] ,[%track artist%' - '] ) $if(%_isplaying%,$font(Calibri,9,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,255-255-255),$font(calibri,9,bold shadow,180-180-180)) $replace(%title%,'(',$if(%_isplaying%,$font(,,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,220-220-220),$font(,,bold shadow,140-140-140))'(',')',')' $if(%_isplaying%,$font(,,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,255-255-255),$font(,,bold shadow,180-180-180))) $if(%_isplaying%,$font(calibri,8,bold glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,255-255-255),$font(calibri,8,bold shadow,120-120-120)) $alignabs(0,0,%_width%,$add(%_height%,1),right,bottom)$if2(%length%,[%playback_time%]) $if(%_isplaying%, $font(Uni 05_53,6, glow-129-138-150 glowblur-5,203-206-211) , $font(Uni 05_53,6,shadow,120-120-120) ) $alignabs(12,0,%_width%,%_height%,left,bottom) $puts(f_size,$add($ifequal(%subsong%,0,$div(%filesize%,1024),$muldiv($info(bitrate),%length_seconds%,8)),5)) $if(%filesize%, $div($get(f_size),1024).$left($right($num($muldiv($get(f_size),1000,1024),4),3),2) MB' ')[$info(bitrate)'kbps'] [ $replace(%__replaygain_track_gain%,' ',)] [ %play_count%x][/left]
```

Group Display
  Code:


```
[left]$drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-50-50-50 pencolor-40-40-40) $imageabs2(100,100,,,,,4,4,'images\noalbum.png',) $imageabs2(111,111,,,,,4,4,images\album_underlay_new.png,) $imageabs2(100,100,,,,,4,4,$replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)folder[%discnumber%].jpg,) $imageabs2(100,100,,,,,4,4,$replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)folder.jpg,) $imageabs(4,4,images\artoverlay.png,alpha-220) $imageabs2(100,100,,,,,4,4,'images\artoverlay.png',) $padding(3,3) $alignabs(108,0,$sub(%_width%,108),$sub(%_height%,4),left,bottom) $font(candara,12,bold shadow,129-138-150) $if($or( $stricmp($directory(%path%,1),singles) ,$not(%album artist%) ,$not(%album%) ),$directory(%path%,1)[$char(10) $font(Uni 05_53,6,shadow,160-160-160)%_itemcount%$font(,,shadow,120-120-120) Track$ifgreater(%_itemcount%,1,s,)], %album artist% [$font(calibri,9,bold shadow,150-155-160) [$char(10)$if2(%conductor%,%performer%)][$char(10)%orchestra%]] $if(%album%,$char(10) $font(calibri,10,bold shadow,180-180-180) $replace(%album% $font(calibri,10,bold shadow,160-160-160)$if(%discname%,%discname%,[Disc %discnumber%]),'(',$font(,,shadow,155-155-155)'(',')',')'$font(,,bold shadow,160-160-160))) $font(Uni 05_53,6,shadow,120-120-120)[$char(10)%date%]$if($and(%date%,%genre%),' | '[%genre%],[$char(10)%genre%])[ : %style%] [$char(10) $font(,,shadow,160-160-160)%_itemcount%$font(,,shadow,120-120-120) Track$ifgreater(%_itemcount%,1,s,)] $if(%__replaygain_album_gain%,' | ' AG : $font(,,shadow,140-140-140)%__replaygain_album_gain%) $if(%album rating%,$char(10)$font(calibri,8,bold shadow,100-100-100)Album Rating : $font(Lucida Sans Unicode,8,shadow,140-140-140)$hsl(40,26,120)$repeat(?,%album rating%)$if($stricmp($right(%album rating%,2),.5),?$repeat(?,$sub(4,%album rating%)),$repeat(?,$sub(5,%album rating%))))) )[/left]
```

Make a directory in your foobar directory called images and extract the files from this zip into that directory.


----------



## Chri5peed

Heres a useful tip. Normally every time you add an album you have to rescan to add it to your library.

 That can be a time-consuming task and a waste to only add one folder. I've discovered a way you don't have to do it.

 Put the new album in your music folder. Then put the new album in a foobar playlist, hit 'refresh' in the album library section and, hey presto, it'll be there.


----------



## Cid

Nothing special, but fine for my needs.


----------



## leokennis

Quite simple Foobar setup I have; clickable image:





 A standard columns_ui setup, with a nice "bitrate meter" at the bottom left and a colour+text quality indicator at the right of my playlist view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the rest nothing special.


----------



## laxx

So has anyone figured how to use Home Stereo Display yet? I haven't really had the time the past few days, but I'll dive into it this upcoming week. If it works, I'll post either a rar of my foobar or a tutorial of how to set it up. =T


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anyone figured how to use Home Stereo Display yet? I haven't really had the time the past few days, but I'll dive into it this upcoming week. If it works, I'll post either a rar of my foobar or a tutorial of how to set it up. =T_

 

A rar would be great. I'm always interested in trying new configs and the Home Stereo Display is a bit intimidating. Thanks!


----------



## fran

help please!
 (running the 0.9 version)

 How do you change the font and background colour of the menu bar text - can't see where to do it!

 Also what is the code I should insert to show the track length of the currently playing track (or say n/a if no track is picked)? This is what is in there at the moment: 

_Mode: %_trackinfo_mode%$char(10)$char(10)$if(%_trackinfo _notrack%,No track,Artist: %artist%$char(10)Title: %title%$char(10)Album: %album%)_

 thanks in advance,
 Fran


----------



## _d5

Hi

 I want to ask if anybody can tell me how to change the standard foobar components. i am talking about e.g. how the scrollbar looks, how could i change the color of the background under the menu panel, how could i make the ugly lines between the panels disappear . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Ross1

Might as well post mine, its quite a simple set-up really


----------



## ds-




----------



## fran

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ds-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Hey ds- would you mind sharing how you did that top panel which gives the track info with the progress bar underneath?

 thanks,

 fran


----------



## fran

3rd question on this stuff!!!

 Anyone out there got an analog type meter for 0.9?

 ie one that would replace the spectrum analyser and match what you see on the squeezebox?

 Fran


----------



## hYdrociTy

Oh man Im a noob at this..
 I followed the instructions and stuff, but this is what I get...

PIC

 I minimized the album art bc I have none, but the problem is the numbers on the trackinfo mod.. they dont move.. If I play a track, it just looks like that in the pic... the track name, but everything is static.. can't click on anything either..

 I copied the code from the V_1_9_1 folder to the buffer.trackinfo, and still nothing...What happened to all that code?


----------



## ds-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey ds- would you mind sharing how you did that top panel which gives the track info with the progress bar underneath?

 thanks,

 fran_

 

Got it from this thread:

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=49783

 Post #7 from CepiPerez


----------



## jigster

Thanks for the info, but where do I put it? Sorry for being an extreme noob.
 Thanks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my current SCP config, it's a little different from that screenshot but it has an example of glowexpand which does the glow effect:

 Item Display
  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]$if($strcmp($mod(%_playlist_number%,2),1),$drawrect(,,,,brushcolor-19-19-19 pencolor-null)) $if(%_selected%,$drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-0-16-16 pencolor-0-96-96)$textcolor(SYSCOL-9),$textcolor(SYSCOL-8)) $if(%_selected%,$textcolor(SYSCOL-9),$textcolor(SYSCOL-8)) $padding(8,0)$font(tahoma,8,,197-199-197) $align(left,middle) $if(%discnumber%,%discnumber%'.',) %tracknumber%. $font(tahoma,8, $if(%isplaying%,bold glow-0-96-96 glowexpand-1,glow-50-50-50) glowexpand-0 ,197-199-197) %title% $font(tahoma,8,,) $align(right,middle) $if(%isplaying%,%_time_elapsed% '/ ')%_length% ' ')[/left]


Group Display:
  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]$drawrect(0,0,0,0,brushcolor-0-45-45 pencolor-0-86-86) $padding(5,3) $align(left,top)$font(tahoma,10,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-196-196)%artist% $align(right,top)$font(,,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-126-126)%date% '/' %genre% $align(left,bottom)$font(,8,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-146-146) %album% $align(right,bottom)$font(,7,bold glow-0-0-0 glowexpand-0,0-176-176)AG: %__replaygain_album_gain% '/'$if($strcmp(%codec%,MP3), $if($strcmp(%__codec_profile%,CBR), $if(%__tool%,%__tool% )%bitrate% CBR MP3, %__tool% %__codec_profile%), %codec%)[/left]


_


----------



## dmented7

Here is what I currently have. I am constantly tweaking it, but I like whaere it is now:


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info, but where do I put it? Sorry for being an extreme noob.
 Thanks._

 

Right click the playlist and click settings.


----------



## cooperpwc

Here is where I am at. All the credit in the world goes to snapshooter who provided me with the stunning playlist view. (I'm just not up to that level yet but one of these days...) I have changed everything else. I'm posting this mostly as an example of how nice the Home Stereo Display can look once you get it working. This is version 1.8 VIP but with a number of code changes that I made; most importantly the first/last played display is now replaced by album and year. Be warned that you need an older version of the Track Info Mod DLL to get this code to work. I can provide it if anyone wants.


----------



## laxx

I finally finished playing with Home Stereo Display's SDK and finished my build. It's not the best and not everything is used, but it has everything I need. There's an empty box, but that's reserved for if I ever decide to use the rating sytem (stars).

 I followed everything from acedriver, but changed a few things. The Stereo Display is locked at 600x130, the album art is locked at 200.







 Here's my code for the stereo display. You'll need everything acedriver mentions. Don't forget to edit my tagged line. =] I'm sure you don't want to see big LaxX-sTizZy everyday you listen to your music. =]

  Code:


```
[left]// Globals $puts(active,$rgb(250,250,250)) $puts(back,$rgb(100,100,100)) $puts(alt_font_fix,-2) $puts(glass_intensity,5) $puts(window,50) $puts(scrollback,1) $puts(symbolinfo,1) $puts(alt_font,Arial) $puts(alt_font_size,10) $puts(alt_font_options,) $puts(alt_font_fix,) // Background ///////////////////////////////////////////Draw Borders///////////////////////////////////////// $drawrect(5,3,600,120,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //border $drawrect(10,23,46,39,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //track number $drawrect(60,23,36,39,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //playback order $drawrect(100,23,110,39,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //play time $drawrect(214,23,45,20,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //track time $drawrect(214,45,45,17,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //play/pause $drawrect(263,23,154,39,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //encoding info $drawrect(421,23,138,39,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //reserved for rating $drawrect(563,23,37,73,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //decimal gradation progress bar $drawrect(10,66,549,30,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //track info $drawrect(335,100,265,18,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) //last played //Tagged //$alignabs(338, 103,%_width%,%_height%,,) $alignabs(350, 103,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(lcdmono,10,bold$get(font_options),250-250-250) Laxx AKA LaxX-StizZy AKA NAP Laxx // PerTrack /////////////////////////Stereo Encoding Tagtype RG/////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(20,8,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(arial,8,bolditalic$get(font_options),250-250-250) $if($stricmp(%channels%,8ch),$get(active),$get(back))7.1 $if($stricmp(%channels%,7ch),$get(active),$get(back))$char(32)6.1 $if($stricmp(%channels%,6ch),$get(active),$get(back))$char(32)5.1$char(32) $if($stricmp(%__mp3_stereo_mode%,JOINT STEREO),$get(active)JOINT STEREO $get(back)$char(32)MONO, $if($stricmp(%channels%,stereo),$get(back)JOINT $get(active)STEREO $get(back)$char(32)MONO, $get(back)JOINT STEREO $if($stricmp(%channels%,MONO),$get(active)$char(32)MONO, $get(back)$char(32)MONO))) $if($stricmp($info(encoding),lossy),$get(active) LOSSY$get(back) LOSSLESS, $get(back) LOSSY$get(active) LOSSLESS) $if($or($stricmp(%codec_profile%,CBR), $and($stricmp($info(extrainfo),),$stricmp(%codec_profile%,?), $stricmp($info(encoding),lossy)), $stricmp(%codec%,wma)),$get(active),$get(back)) CBR $if($or($stricmp(%codec%,musepack),$and($stricmp(%codec%,aac),$get(str)), $info(extrainfo),$strstr(%codec_profile%,VBR)),$get(active),$get(back)) VBR $if($stricmp(%codec%,vorbis),$get(active),$get(back)) ABR $if($strstr($info(tagtype),id3v1),$get(active),$get(back)) ID3V1 $if($strstr($info(tagtype),id3v2),$get(active),$get(back)) ID3V2 $if($strstr($info(tagtype),apev2),$get(active),$get(back)) APEV2 $if($stricmp(%codec%,vorbis),$get(active),$get(back)) VC $if($stricmp(%codec%,flac),$get(active),$get(back)) FLAC $if($or( %__replaygain_album_gain%,%__replaygain_track_gain%) ,$get(active),$get(back)) R-GAINED /////////////////////////////////////////Tracknumber/////////////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(12,21,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(7 Segment,30,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $get(back)$char(56)$char(56) $alignabs(12,21,%_width%,%_height%,,) $get(active)$substr([%tracknumber%],1,2) ///////////////////////////////////////////Playback order//////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(64,25,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(wingdings 3,10,bold,) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,Repeat),$get(active),$get(back))$char(78) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,Shuffle),$get(active),$get(back))$char(70)$char(32)$char(10) $alignabs(65,35,%_width%,%_height%,,) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,Default),$get(active),$get(back))$char(34)$char(34) $alignabs(60,49,36,%_height%,center,) $font(lcdmono2,8,bold,)$get(active) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,albums),album) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,directories),dir) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,Default),CONT) $alignabs(58,49,36,%_height%,center,) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,playlist), ALL) $alignabs(56,49,45,%_height%,center,) $if($strstr(%cwb_playback_order%,track),track) //////////////////////////////////////////Buttons//////////////////////////////////////////////////// //$drawrect(63,25,15,13,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) $button2(63,25,0,0,15,13,,, $if($stricmp(%cwb_playback_order%,'Repeat (track)'),'Repeat (playlist)','Repeat (track)'),) //$drawrect(77,25,15,13,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) $button2(77,25,0,0,15,13,,, $if($stricmp(%cwb_playback_order%,'Shuffle (tracks)'),'Shuffle (albums)', $if($stricmp(%cwb_playback_order%,'Shuffle (albums)'),'Shuffle (directories)', 'Shuffle (tracks)')),) //$drawrect(63,37,29,11,brushColor-null penColor-100-100-100) $button2(63,37,0,0,29,11,,,default,) //////////////////////////////////////////Time Total//////////////////////////////////////////////// $if(%_time_total%, $puts(total,$num($div( %length_seconds%,60),2): $num($mod( %length_seconds%,60),2)) ,$puts(total,__:__)) $alignabs(216,25,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(7 Segment,12,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $get(back)$char(56)$char(56):$char(56)$char(56) $alignabs(216,25,%_width%,%_height%,,) $get(active)$get(total) /////////////////////////////////////////Play Pause/////////////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(222,43,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(webdings,12,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $if(%ispaused%,$get(active),$get(back))$char(59) $font(arial,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $if($not(%ispaused%),$get(active),$get(back))$char(9658) //////////////////////////////////////////Codec/////////////////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(267,27,90,%_height%,left,) $font(lcdmono,10,bold$get(font_options),250-250-250) $get(active)$if($stricmp($substr(%codec%,1,7),windows),WMA, $if($strstr($info(tool),LAME),lame mp3,$lower([%codec%]))) ///////////////////////////////Bitrate Samplerate Compression File size///////////////////////// $alignabs(306,45,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(lcdmono,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $font(lcdmono,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $get(active)$char(32)[%samplerate%] $font(arial,7,$get(font_options),250-250-250)$get(active) Hz $char(32)$char(32) $font(lcdmono,10,$get(font_options),)$get(active) $if(%isplaying%, $div(%filesize%,1048576)'.'$substr($muldiv(%filesize%,100,1048576),2,2)) $font(arial,7,$get(font_options),)$get(active)$char(32)MB //////////////////////////////////////////Source//////////////////////////////////////////////////// $puts(str,1) $alignabs(15,103,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(arial,7,bolditalic$get(font_options),250-250-250) $if($stricmp(ftp,$substr(%path%,1,3)),$get(active),$get(back))NET DRIVE $char(32)$char(32) $if($stricmp(\,$substr(%path%,1,1)),$get(active),$get(back))REMOTE PC $char(32)$char(32) $if($stricmp($substr(%path%,1,4),http),$get(active)STREAMING$puts(str,), $get(back)STREAMING)$char(32)$char(32) $if($or($not($stricmp($strchr($get(removable),$substr(%path%,1,1)),0)), $stricmp(%codec%,CDDA)),$get(active)REMOVABLE, $get(back)REMOVABLE)$char(32)$char(32) $if($and($stricmp($strchr($get(removable),$substr(%path%,1,1)),0), $stricmp($stricmp(\,$substr(%path%,1,1)),),$stricmp($stricmp(ftp,$substr(%path%,1,3)),), $not($stricmp(%codec%,CDDA)),$not($stricmp($substr(%path%,1,4),http))), $get(active)LOCAL DRIVE,$get(back)LOCAL DRIVE) // PerSecond /////////////////////////////////////////Playback Time///////////////////////////////////////////// $puts(min,$div( %playback_time_seconds%,60)) $if($stricmp($len($get(min)),1),$puts(min,0$get(min))) $puts(sec,$mod( %playback_time_seconds%,60)) $if($stricmp($len($get(sec)),1),$puts(sec,0$get(sec))) $font(7 Segment,30,,) $alignabs(102,21,%_width%,%_height%,,)$get(back) $char(56)$char(56):$char(56)$char(56) $alignabs(102,21,%_width%,%_height%,,)$get(active) $get(min):$get(sec) ///////////////////////////////Bitrate Samplerate Compression File size///////////////////////// $alignabs(267,45,%_width%,%_height%,,) $font(lcdmono,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $get(active)[%bitrate%] $font(arial,7,$get(font_options),250-250-250)$get(active)Kb/s //////////////////////////////////////Progress Bar///////////////////////////////////////////// $font(lcd2,30,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $puts(symbol,_) $alignabs(566,-3,%_width%,%_height%,,) #LINEHEIGHT,6# $puts(percent,$num($muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100, %_time_total_seconds%),3)) $if($stricmp($substr($get(percent),1,1),0),$puts(back1,$get(back)) $puts(percent,$char(32)$substr($get(percent),2,3)) ,$puts(back1,$get(active))) $repeat($get(back1)$get(symbol)$char(10),$sub(9,$substr($get(percent),2,2))) $get(active)$repeat($get(symbol)$char(10),$substr($get(percent),2,2)) $alignabs(581,-3,%_width%,%_height%,,) #LINEHEIGHT,6# $repeat($get(back1)$get(symbol)$char(10),$sub(9,$substr($get(percent),3,3))) $get(active)$repeat($get(symbol)$char(10),$substr($get(percent),3,3)) $alignabs(562,60,%_width%,%_height%,,) #LINEHEIGHT,20#$char(32)$char(10) $font(lcdmono,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $if($and(%isplaying%,%_time_total%), $get(active)$get(percent),$get(active)$char(32)0) $font(arial,6,$get(font_options),250-250-250)$get(active) '%' ////////////////////////////////////////Track info/////////////////////////////////////////////// $alignabs(40,$add($div(%_height%,5),49),%_width%,%_height%,,) $puts(title, ['"'%title%'"'][ - %artist%]['/'%album%] ['('%date%')']) $if($get(symbolinfo), $if($or($stricmp($substr($ascii($get(title)),2,2),?), $stricmp($substr($ascii($get(title)),6,6),?)),$char(10) $alignabs(40,$add($div(%_height%,5),49,$get(alt_font_fix)),%_width%,%_height%,,) $font($get(alt_font),$get(alt_font_size),$get(alt_font_options)$get(font_options) ,250-250-250)$repeat($char(10),31), $puts(title, $lower($replace($upper($get(title)),-,$char(8208),&,+,À,a,Á,a,Â,a,Ã,a,Ä,ae,Å,a, Æ,ae,Ç,c,È,e,É,e,Ê,e,Ë,e,Ì,i,Í,i,Î,i,Ï,i,Ò,o,Ó,o,Ô,o,Õ,o,Ö,oe,Ù,u,Ú,u,Û,u,Ü,ue, ß,ss))) $puts(alt_font_fix,0) $font(lcd2,12,bold$get(font_options),250-250-250)$repeat($char(10),35)), $alignabs(40,$add($div(%_height%,5),49,$get(alt_font_fix)),%_width%,%_height%,,) $font($get(alt_font),$get(alt_font_size),$get(alt_font_options) $get(font_options),250-250-250)$repeat($char(10),32))$get(active) $if($greater($len($get(title)),$get(window)), $if($stricmp($mod($len($get(title)),2),1), $puts(title,$pad($get(title),$add($len($get(title)),1))),) $puts(shift,$sub($len($get(title)),$get(window))) $if($get(scrollback), $puts(mod,$mod(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$add($mul($get(shift),2),2))) $if($greater(3,$get(mod)),$substr($get(title),1,$get(window)), $puts(mod,$sub($get(mod),2))$puts(flag,$get(mod)) $if($greater($add($get(shift),1),$get(mod)), $substr($get(title),$add(1,$get(mod)),$add($get(window),$get(mod))), $substr($get(title),$sub($mul($get(shift),2),$get(mod),-1), $add($get(window),$sub($mul($get(shift),2),$get(mod),0))))), $puts(mod,$mod(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,$add($get(shift),2))) $if($greater(3,$get(mod)),$substr($get(title),1,$get(window)), $puts(mod,$sub($get(mod),2))$puts(flag,$get(mod)) $substr($get(title),$add(1,$get(mod)),$add($get(window),$get(mod))))), $alignabs(40,$add($div(%_height%,5),49,$get(alt_font_fix)),418,%_height%, $if($get(center),center),top) $get(active)$get(title)) $font(arial,10,$get(font_options),250-250-250) $alignabs(526,$add($div(%_height%,5),48),%_width%,%_height%,,) $if($greater($get(flag),0),$get(active),$get(back))$char(9668)$char(32) $if($get(scrollback), $if($or($greater($get(shift),$get(mod)),$greater($get(mod),$get(shift))), $get(active),$get(back)), $if($greater($get(shift),$add($get(mod),1)),$get(active),$get(back)))$char(9658)[/left]
```


----------



## LFC_SL

I'll post this again then...

 For anyone who uses the *trackinfo mod*, do you find your song progress bar/counter doesn't keep track? I find mine does that. The default Foobar seekbar is fine, but trackinfo mod won't play ball. 

 Also album art. My album art for columns ui seems to be selective which art to display properly. Some images are blurry - all are .jpegs. Correct ones can be (approx) 300x300 or 1500x1500 for example, but blurry ones can also be a high-ish res.

 Thanks


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll post this again then...

 For anyone who uses the *trackinfo mod*, do you find your song progress bar/counter doesn't keep track? I find mine does that. The default Foobar seekbar is fine, but trackinfo mod won't play ball. 

 Also album art. My album art for columns ui seems to be selective which art to display properly. Some images are blurry - all are .jpegs. Correct ones can be (approx) 300x300 or 1500x1500 for example, but blurry ones can also be a high-ish res.

 Thanks_

 

I'm using an older version of TrackInfo mod for the home stereo display and not having a problem with the progress bar. JPEGs display as expected. Too large might be your problem. Mine are mostly 300*300 or 400*400.


----------



## LFC_SL

Interesting. Where can I download an old ver? All links everywhere seem to go to latest. Anything I can do here?


----------



## cooperpwc

It shouldn't be an issue unless you are using a code that was written for the previous version. But if it was so written, that may be your problem. 

 PM me your email address and I'll send you the older dll.


----------



## laxx

In the new trackinfo mod, they changed it into having // PerSecond for items that need constant refreshing (progress bar, playback time, bitrate).


----------



## LFC_SL

Intresting

  Quote:


 [size=xx-small]/// SONG INFO SEPARATOR
 $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$g et(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'[' $get(text2)S o n g I n f o $get(text1)']'$char(10)

 $if($strcmp(1,$get(tils)),$if(%title%,$get(head)Ti tle: $get(info)%title%$char(10),),)
 $if($strcmp(1,$get(arts)),$if(%artist%,$get(head)A rtist: $get(info)%artist%$char(10),),)
 $if($strcmp(1,$get(albs)),$if(%album%,$get(head)Al bum: $get(info)%album%$char(10),),)
 $if(%date%,$get(head)Year: $get(info)%date%$char(10),)
 $if(%tracknumber%,$get(head)Track #: $get(info)%tracknumber%$char(10),)
 $if(%genre%,$get(head)Genre: $get(info)%genre%$char(10),)
 $if(%rating%,$get(head)Rating: $repeat($get(info)$get(ratingchar),%rating%)
 $repeat($rgb(70,70,70)$get(ratingchar),$sub(5,%rat ing%))$char(10),)

 // TECH INFO SEPARATOR
 $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$g et(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'[' $get(text2)T e c h I n f o $get(text1)']'$char(10)

*$get(head)Length: $get(info)$if(%_isplaying%,%_time_elapsed%$get(ann o)$if(%_length%, / %_length%,)$if(%_length%, / -%_time_remaining%),%_length%)$char(10)*
 $get(head)Type:$if(%__codec%, $get(info)%__codec%) $get(info)
 $if2(%__bitrate_dynamic%,%__bitrate%) $get(anno)Kb/s $if($stricmp(%__codec%,mp3),$if($stricmp(%__extrai nfo%,vbr),VBR,CBR))
 $char(10)
 $if(%__lame_version%,$get(head)Preset: $get(info)$left(%__lame_version%,4) $right(%__lame_version%,4) [$upper(%__lame_profile%)]$char(10),)
 $if(%__flac_vendor%,$get(head)Encoder: $get(info)$if($stricmp(%__flac_vendor%,reference libFLAC 1.1.2 20050205),FLAC 1.1.2 -8)$char(10),)
 $if(%__mpc_profile%,$get(head)MPC Profile: $get(info)%__mpc_profile%$char(10),)
 $get(head)Compression: $get(info)$div(1411,%__bitrate%).$substr($muldiv(1 411,100,%__bitrate%),2,3):1 '('$get(info)$muldiv(%__bitrate%,100,1411)$get(ann o)'%)'$char(10)
 $get(head)Channels: $get(info)$if($stricmp($codec(),MP3),$get(space2)$ caps(%__mp3_stereo_mode%),
 $if(%__channels%,$ifgreater(%__channels%,1,Stereo, Mono),'?'))$char(10)
 $if(%__bitspersample%,$get(head)Bitdepth: $get(info)%__bitspersample% bits/sample$char(10),)
 $if(%__samplerate%,$get(head)Samplerate: $get(info)$div(%__samplerate%,1000).$substr(%__sam plerate%,3,3) KHz $char(10))
 $if(%_filesize%,$get(head)Filesize: $get(info)
 $div(%_filesize%,1048576).$left($num($muldiv($mod( %_filesize%,1048576),100,1048576),2),2) $get(anno)'MB'$char(10),)

 $if(%last_played%,
 // PLAY STATS SEPARATOR
 $transition($repeat($get(sepchar),$get(seplen)),$g et(fadeend),$get(text1))$get(text1)'[' $get(text2)P l a y I n f o $get(text1)']'
 $char(10),)

 $if(%play_counter%,$get(head)Played $get(info)%play_counter% times$char(10),)
 $if(%last_played%,$get(head)Last played on $get(info)$get(time_of_year) at $get(time_of_day)$char(10),)
*$get(head)$progress(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,%_time _total_seconds%,52,$get(info)'()',$get(head)'-')*
 $get(info)$muldiv(%_time_elapsed_seconds%,100,%_le ngth_seconds%)'%'$ch[/size] 
 

This relevant bits. Does it look correct? (some meant to be one line; I don't know how to do fancy scrolling in forums)


----------



## stewgriff

After a few hours of tweaking and downloading, I came to this:





 Not nearly as good as a lot of the other ones here, but I think it's a nice, unified theme and very comfortable on the eyes. I think I'm done with iTunes...


----------



## MrSomeone

@LFC_SL as laxx said, just add // PerSecond in the code before the block of everything you want to be updated every second

 Looking at it quickly it looks like you should put it here:
  Code:


```
[left]// TECH INFO SEPARATOR // PerSecond[/left]
```

Also, I'm not sure if it effects functionality, but I believe that you should have this too:
  Code:


```
[left]/// SONG INFO SEPARATOR // PerTrack[/left]
```


----------



## LFC_SL

I'm no F2K coder - I take everything from others. But adding the 
[size=xx-small]
 // TECH INFO SEPARATOR
 // PerSecond[/size]

 Works. BUT, doing that makes 'tech info' layer on top of 'song info' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I do it like this

[size=xx-small]// TECH INFO SEPARATOR // PerSecond[/size] or
[size=xx-small]
 // TECH INFO SEPARATOR
 --gap--
 // PerSecond[/size]

 It won't work. Also

[size=xx-small]// SONG INFO SEPARATOR
 // PerTrack[/size]

 Doesn't seem to do anything


----------



## laxx

// PerTrack is for information that you want refreshed after each track. The new trackinfo mod has the following categories:

 // Global
 // Background
 // PerTrack
 // PerSecond

 If you read the wiki, it says,

  Quote:


 This allows you to save on ressources by seperating code in different sections depending on the redraw rate required. Four different redraw types are available : global, background, per track and per second.

 Note: this replace the "Update every second" from track info and track info mod versions prior to 1.7.1 Beta.

 // Global
 Put global values here. 
 // Background
 Put background stuff here (e.g. images). Only drawn once. 
 // PerTrack
 Put stuff that changes per track here (%album%, %artist%, etc.) Buttons go here as well. 
 // PerSecond
 Stuff that needs to update every second (%playback_time%, etc.) 

 Note: It has to be the exact same syntax (capitalization, etc.) 
 

I think it'd be really good for you to take a look at it as it explains alot. It doesn't cover everything, but it's a good resource for some things.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_// PerTrack is for information that you want refreshed after each track. The new trackinfo mod has the following categories:

 // Global
 // Background
 // PerTrack
 // PerSecond

 If you read the wiki, it says,



 I think it'd be really good for you to take a look at it as it explains alot. It doesn't cover everything, but it's a good resource for some things._

 

I am definitely going to look at this. In the meantime, using the previous Track InfoMod dll, while perhaps less efficient, is working. Again, if anyone needs it, PM me with your email address and I'll send it.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stewgriff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a few hours of tweaking and downloading, I came to this:





 Not nearly as good as a lot of the other ones here, but I think it's a nice, unified theme and very comfortable on the eyes. I think I'm done with iTunes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Great to see how many ways there are to skin a cat. That looks pretty good. Your music collection looks even better. I don't know how many King Crimson fans there are on here but you can count me in.


----------



## LFC_SL

Well that's a load of...

 So about the 8th or 9th trackinfo code from hydrogenaudio finally works! It doesn't appear to be any different to the others or to advice given here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the progress keeps up in real-time so I don't care. Thanks to all who offered advice


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well that's a load of...

 So about the 8th or 9th trackinfo code from hydrogenaudio finally works! It doesn't appear to be any different to the others or to advice given here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the progress keeps up in real-time so I don't care. Thanks to all who offered advice_

 

It's probably the only one that has been recoded. (?) 
 If you look to a later page in the wiki, the author acknowledges the problem and intends to recode:
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...dpost&p=455725
 Again I have the older dll if you want to run one of the others...


----------



## jigster

Okay, made a big mistake and clicked off the menu bar, can someone kindly tell me how to make it appear again? Thanks. fell like such a dumbass.


----------



## laxx

Just right click on the top area where it used to be and there's an option to check Show Menu.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, made a big mistake and clicked off the menu bar, can someone kindly tell me how to make it appear again? Thanks. fell like such a dumbass._

 

You also might consider making a habit of copying the F2K program files folder to another folder whenever you have completed a desirable update. That way if you screw it up with further tinkering, you can always go back. 

 It has saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## Ross1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You also might consider making a habit of copying the F2K program files folder to another folder whenever you have completed a desirable update. That way if you screw it up with further tinkering, you can always go back. 

 It has saved me a lot of grief._

 

AND the application data bit as well, it has the .cfg file which you kinda need. Though I imagine you can set foobar so it puts those files in the program files folder.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ross1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AND the application data bit as well, it has the .cfg file which you kinda need. Though I imagine you can set foobar so it puts those files in the program files folder._

 

The second option is a good one. You just delete the file that creates multiple profiles (something like profiles.dll). That way the config sits in the Foobar2k folder which makes backups very easy. If you are like me and have both a work and personal profile in Windows XP, it has the added advantage of letting you use the same Foobar setup and music files in both profiles. Just put your music in the Shared My Music folder.


----------



## cooperpwc

Update on my config. I finally admitted that I don't like playlists but that I like the Queue Manager very much. This config does away with tabs and gives a fulltime display of Album List, Lyrics and Queue Manager.


----------



## stewgriff

After some new downloads, a new config. It's more modern-looking than the last, but I'd still like some thoughts. I adapted acedriver's theme to fit my needs. 





 Either one I pick, they both beat the crap out of iTunes...I can't believe I stayed with it so long...


----------



## caramelsoul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update on my config. I finally admitted that I don't like playlists but that I like the Queue Manager very much. This config does away with tabs and gives a fulltime display of Album List, Lyrics and Queue Manager.



_

 

Mine is similar in layout to yours. But much nicer looking. I like...


----------



## jigster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just right click on the top area where it used to be and there's an option to check Show Menu._

 

Doesnt work, can anyone check the shortcut key to revive the menu, please?


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stewgriff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

Hi, could I have the code for the playlist view on the right side of the screen please?

 No matter what I do I can't get the line of colour/album title colour change to show where each separate album begins

 Thanks (request open to all!)


----------



## stewgriff

Here's the display code:

 $if(%singletrack%,
 $rgb(240,240,240)%album artist%[' • '$rgb(160,160,160)$iflonger(%album%,30,$trim($cut( %album%,30))...,%album%)] ,
 $select(%tracknumber%,
 $rgb(240,240,240)%album%,
 $rgb(150,150,150)[%artist% ][- %date%],
 $rgb(125,125,125)%codec%[ '('%__extrainfo%')'][ %codec_profile%] @ %bitrate%kbps ))

 I don't know if you have to have the main global codes to make the actual album lines, but I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## DSlayerZX

I have posted mine before, but apparently that link is dead.

 yes, mine probably looks like someone else's in here... because I copy the code from here... and go to HSD and change vey few stuff.

 but anyway, here is the image

 took me a while to figure out how to make the buttons work properly

 I even need to PM a person just to get professional help from him
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ok... since I have nothing else to say, here is the image


----------



## cooperpwc

Edit: Figured out how to add butons. The hard part is choosing which set...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *caramelsoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is similar in layout to yours. But much nicer looking. I like...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. I updated it slightly above, changing the balance of the Lyrics and Queue Manager and also reformatting songs in the queue. (I'm really liking the fulltime Lyrics and Queue Manager. However I found a bug in the latter and the author kindly provided me with an older version. I have the link if anyone needs it.)


----------



## stewgriff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have posted mine before, but apparently that link is dead.

 yes, mine probably looks like someone else's in here... because I copy the code from here... and go to HSD and change vey few stuff.

 but anyway, here is the image

 took me a while to figure out how to make the buttons work properly

 I even need to PM a person just to get professional help from him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok... since I have nothing else to say, here is the image




_

 

If you downloaded foo_uie_tabs, you could cut the playlist switcher and album list into one panel and streamline the left side of your config. Hope this helps.


----------



## terrymx

Sorry I'm very bad with coding. I have some question if anyone can help.

 When I installed the track info mod plugin for foobar9, I notice if that the 'current track playing time' does not update itself. It just stay at 0:00. Do anyone else get that problem?

 Can the album art plugin display photo embeded in the song?


----------



## Cid

Changed mines a little.

http://xs211.xs.to/xs211/07034/Clip_8.jpg


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I installed the track info mod plugin for foobar9, I notice if that the 'current track playing time' does not update itself. It just stay at 0:00. Do anyone else get that problem?_

 

ROTFL

 Read back a page or two. I was bugging this lot with the same problem lol. Try out the suggestions they gave me, although it may take till trackinfo mod is updated for it to be completely fixed. If they don't work, I'll post up the only code that worked for me

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stewgriff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if you have to have the main global codes to make the actual album lines, but I hope this helps a bit._

 

Uh-huh... um... erm... can you guess what my next question is? lol thanks people


----------



## terrymx

thanks all for the help, i added // persecond to my code and it works great.
 here's my simple foobar, i'm happy enough with it:




 for the album art instead of folder.jpg, i put %directorypath%.jpg so i can name the jpeg to the folder's name. but i'd still like it to read from within the mp3.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I'm very bad with coding. I have some question if anyone can help.

 When I installed the track info mod plugin for foobar9, I notice if that the 'current track playing time' does not update itself. It just stay at 0:00. Do anyone else get that problem?
_

 

I had the problem but fixed it by using an older Track Info Mod. (Recoding would be a better solution but certainly not simpler.) If you want the older mod, PM me your email address and I'll send you the dll. Then your display will update.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stewgriff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you downloaded foo_uie_tabs, you could cut the playlist switcher and album list into one panel and streamline the left side of your config. Hope this helps._

 

thanks for the info, but I actually already have that component installed, and decided not to use it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because with a 20 ince wider screen monitor, foobar just seems a little bit too empty.....

 trust me, the play list area gets much fuller... after a few month of usage. I reconfigured foobar because I just reinstall my window.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, for someone's question from above, I simply use another trackinfo mod for the buttons

 because by simply using the normal button option from foobar, there are some gray area that will apear around the buttons, and I don't like that. 


 here is my code for the trackinfo mod

 hope it might help

 // PLAY/PAUSE
 $button(18,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\play.png,/images\nightshift\play_over.png,play,)
 $button(59,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\pause.png,/images\nightshift\pause_over.png,pause,)

 // PREVIOUS
 $button(100,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\previous.png,/images\nightshift\previous_over.png,previous,)
 // NEXT
 $button(141,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\next.png,/images\nightshift\next_over.png,next,)
 // Stop
 $button(182,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\stop.png,/images\nightshift\stop_over.png,stop,)
 // Rescan
 $button(223,0,0,0,28,30,/images\nightshift\random.png,/images\nightshift\random_over.png,Rescan Media Library,)

 Oh yeah, forgot to say, the images much be with in the C:\programfiles\foobar folder for it to work. At least for me it is


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyway, for someone's question from above, I simply use another trackinfo mod for the buttons

 because by simply using the normal button option from foobar, there are some gray area that will apear around the buttons, and I don't like that._

 

Thanks. It turns out that there are huge numbers of buttons available that are loaded from .fcb files. Check out this thread:
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=35270
 You have to download and install two dlls which are discussed in this thread:
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=51634
 Note in particular posts 2 and 4.
 Once you are set it up there is no code involved and you have access to a lot of cool buttons.


----------



## DSlayerZX

yes, but also look closely. 

 He is teaching about the way of how to set the buttons under the button setting. There is a small difference

 Because as for simply changing the button setting, if the buttons are irregular, then there will be white space around it, and I can't find a way to get ride of it.

 PS: if you want my buttons as in PCB file, I have one, which is what I used in my previous post. they all look the same. just that.. one is configured under the foobar, custom buttons, while the other one is solely running by trackinfo mod


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, but also look closely. 

 He is teaching about the way of how to set the buttons under the button setting. There is a small difference

 Because as for simply changing the button setting, if the buttons are irregular, then there will be white space around it, and I can't find a way to get ride of it.

 PS: if you want my buttons as in PCB file, I have one, which is what I used in my previous post. they all look the same. just that.. one is configured under the foobar, custom buttons, while the other one is solely running by trackinfo mod_

 

Interesting. I see exactly what you are saying now. The white space isn't a problem with my current config which has regular buttons but I can see where it could be very desirable to get rid of it. 

 BTW your config is looking very good.


----------



## mminutel

Cooper...is there anyway that you could tell me how to get my playlist like yours where it only shows the artist/ album once and shows all of the songs underneath of it? i have been trying to figure it out for a whilenow. Thanks!


----------



## LFC_SL

I believe he just has a vertical splitter as a base, then a horizontal splitter and a vertical splitter from that. 

 The horizontal splitter will have 2 browser panels. The bottom vertical splitter will have columns playlist


----------



## Chri5peed

I have several Japanese anime soundtracks.


 Their titles are like this:

_Jidai No Kaze Hito Ga Hito De Irareta Toki [The Wind Of Time When A Human Can Be A Human]_

 Alongside plain English ones. Is there a way to remove the Japanese and just keep the translation in brackets?


----------



## LFC_SL

Edit tags with something like MP3 tag? Or you could even use Foobar. Just right click, properties and edit what you see (but more cumbersome)

 Maybe you could install Japanese and have the proper characters there instead. Its just a case of memorising the symbols with the songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it'd look nicer


----------



## Chri5peed

I know how to do it, I just wondered if theres a quicker way?


----------



## BigSurSpoon

Okay, so after hours of downloading/stealing other people's stuff/tweaking it myself, I pretty much got Foobar exactly how I want it. The only thing that would make it perfect for me would be if I could get that home stereo display working. As you can see in the pic, the stereo display at the top is completely wrong and isn't really working. The characters right below where it says MONO LOSSY (btw all my stuff is ALAC) change every second, but don't actually form any real characters. I want the lava theme and I have it in the images folder in my foobar directory, but I can't get it to work. I have all the necessary components and the latest versions. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chri5peed

btw, theres nothing Symphonic or Black Metal about Opeth. They're Progressive Death Metal and quite well-known as the forefathers of it.

 Best band in the world.


----------



## BigSurSpoon

right, that's just what freedb told me.. i'll change that thanks.. totally agree


----------



## BigSurSpoon

Nevermind, got it working.. YESSSSS


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have several Japanese anime soundtracks.


 Their titles are like this:

Jidai No Kaze Hito Ga Hito De Irareta Toki [The Wind Of Time When A Human Can Be A Human]

 Alongside plain English ones. Is there a way to remove the Japanese and just keep the translation in brackets?_

 


 This should work: Code:


```
[left]$if($strchr(%title%,'['),$substr(%title%,$add(1,$strchr(%title%,'[')),$sub($strchr(%title%,']'),1)),%title%)[/left]
```

If there's a [ in your song title it will display the text starting after it and before the next ]


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This should work: Code:



		Code:
	

[left]$if($strchr(%title%,'['),$substr(%title%,$add(1,$strchr(%title%,'[')),$sub($strchr(%title%,']'),1)),%title%)[/left]


If there's a [ in your song title it will display the text starting after it and before the next ]_

 


 ^ I'm probably stupid, but where does that go?


----------



## Cid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ I'm probably stupid, but where does that go?_

 

Title formatting > Main window title


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ I'm probably stupid, but where does that go?_

 

Are you using columns ui?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cooper...is there anyway that you could tell me how to get my playlist like yours where it only shows the artist/ album once and shows all of the songs underneath of it? i have been trying to figure it out for a whilenow. Thanks!_

 

I'm using snapshooter's playlist view as acknowledged before. (I've become very comfortable with Foobar layout and components but coding is a beginner's work in progress.) With apologies, I'm retisent to share complete code that was given directly to me by someone else, but I explain the basic methodology and put the code snippet for that part below.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigSurSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, so after hours of downloading/stealing other people's stuff/tweaking it myself, I pretty much got Foobar exactly how I want it...[/IMG][/URL]_

 

Nice config!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using columns ui?_

 


 Certainly are being. At a guess I'd say it goes in the title column instead of '%title%', but that'd affect all my music, I looked, I have quite a few tracks like; _Goatyfartbreath[bonus]_


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cooper...is there anyway that you could tell me how to get my playlist like yours where it only shows the artist/ album once and shows all of the songs underneath of it? i have been trying to figure it out for a whilenow. Thanks!_

 

Snapshooter was using those unicode boxes which I really don't understand but the basic methodology is simple. The key issue is where to put the code, which is for the specific column in the playlist, i.e. Columns UI, Playlist view, Columns, Artist/Album, Display. Then it's pretty simply. Get Artist, (comma to line down), Get Album, Tab, Get Date. (He uses named globals to access colour/font). I think that I can fairly share the code snippet but you will have to play with it:

  Code:


```
[left]//Album $select($min(5,%tracknumber%), $get_global(c_t_artist)|$get_global(c_t_artist) %album artist%, $get_global(c_t_album)|$get_global(c_t_album) %album% $tab() $get_global(c_t_date)|$get_global(c_t_date) %date%,[/left]
```


----------



## BigSurSpoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice config!_

 

THANKS!!


----------



## cooperpwc

Okay, I did something which I haven't seen before and which is working quite well. Basically, Snapshooter's multi-column playlist view is wonderful for listening to albums and songs, and for feeding the Queue Manager (middle mouse click on a song in the playlist throws it in the queue.) It's easy to look at multiple albums by an artist and it's space-efficient; I use it 90% of the time. However, it isn't great for working with playlists because the information in the Artist/Album column becomes random depending on the track number in the original album, i.e. you don't get a proper indicator of artist and album when you mix songs together. By contrast, AceDriver's single-column playlist view is great for working with personal playlists because everything is properly organised. (Middle mouse click sends songs to playlist from the library panel.)

 So what I have done using Tabbed Panel Stack Mods is to create a config that cycles between multi and single columns by a button ('Columns View") at the bottom left. Another button ("Queue <> Playlists") cycles between the Queue Manager and Playlist Switcher. (I also have a button that cycles betwen the Library and Explorer panels although I rarely use the latter.) Here is how it looks:

 View for listening to Albums and Songs and using the Queue Manager:




 View for listening with Playlists:




 It might be a little bit slower to load having both playlist views and I'm thinking that it may be more of a pig on resources (so for that matter is the Queue Manager which is a .net module) but it's probably still quite reasonable compared to something like WinAmp or iTunes and it works great.


----------



## leokennis

Hey I got a new now-playing screen...well based on someone elses code but what the heck  


 Normal display (clickable):




 Extra info the first/last 30 seconds of a track (clickable):




 And when the song is from a double CD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (clickable):




 Half the beauty is finding good artist images though...


----------



## cooperpwc

Actually that's pretty interesting. Hard to populate for a large collection but it looks good.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Certainly are being. At a guess I'd say it goes in the title column instead of '%title%', but that'd affect all my music, I looked, I have quite a few tracks like; Goatyfartbreath[bonus]_

 

If you used ( and ) it would work


----------



## MrSomeone

@leokennis that's pretty neat!


----------



## HiFiRE

Click for the full image.


----------



## DSlayerZX

interesting enough, I can't see most of the pictures being post up here right now. Maybe is something up with my computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but anyway, for someone from few post above, forgot who it is....

 Did you install the fonts for HSD??? 

 Because it sounds like font problem to me.

 If not, make sure you actually copy everything, and everything appear in the box. 

 Yes, I know it sounds odd, but something... somehow, for me, 

 after few copy and paste,

 the // will be missing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 resulting in faulty code. So, yes, just try it again I guess.


----------



## swoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Click for the full image._

 

is that an automatic "just added" tab or a playlist


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that an automatic "just added" tab or a playlist_

 

When I enqueue songs from windows explorer, the tracks go in the just added playlist.


----------



## maverick777

Decided to give Foobar a shot this past week. It'd always seemed intimidating to me since I'm a customization nut and wanted to make it look the way I wanted. Ran across bbmartini's config and modded it a little to fit my theme better. Anyways, here it is.


----------



## minktoast

maverick777: very nice - almost enough to make me want to upgrade to vista too!


----------



## leokennis

As always tweaking to the extreme  

 First the default layout:




 And extra info, first and last 30 seconds of a track:


----------



## RasmusseN

Need to change a few things but as far as the layout I am satisfied.


----------



## ZenFountain

I wish I could get a single column build like HiFiRE has...don't have my PhD in foobar pluggins yet though.


----------



## shoenberg3




----------



## Smasha

In my next life when I'm given some brains,I'll be able to make a nice gui like these.


----------



## ZenFountain

well there's about 5 hours of tinkering.


----------



## IainHewitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leokennis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As always tweaking to the extreme 

 First the default layout:




 And extra info, first and last 30 seconds of a track:


_

 

Wow, I love the look. This could be a whole new program on it's own


----------



## LFC_SL

Is it possible to implement in Foobar anything like cover art display for Winamp to browse by album covers? Very purty imo

 (pic from a post in music thread somewhere, so I don't think he'd mind. Interest arisen after I PM'ed the poster)


----------



## HiFiRE




----------



## stewgriff

Thought I'd put up my new setup. It's smaller, so I can always keep it on the screen alongside the other programs. Thanks to acedriver for the item display code for the playlist view; I modified the group code.


----------



## MrSomeone

Changed some stuff around lately, still messing around with the progress bar in the track info panel.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Just switched to Panels UI


----------



## error401

Here's mine. Pretty simple, just the way I like it. Just grabbed the playlist config from some dude on HA and tweaked it a bit.


----------



## acedriver

new view..





 1. Track info & cover art
 2. Album list
 3. Playlist switcher
 4. SCPL (single view)
 5. SCPL (album view)


----------



## louilouinovo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to implement in Foobar anything like cover art display for Winamp to browse by album covers? Very purty imo

 (pic from a post in music thread somewhere, so I don't think he'd mind. Interest arisen after I PM'ed the poster)_

 


 May be you are talking about Album List Plugin for winamp. I think there's a Bug in this plugin, it cannot handle large libraries.

 Foobar show covers much faster than winamp for libraries +500 albums


----------



## Joshatdot




----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *error401* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine. Pretty simple, just the way I like it. Just grabbed the playlist config from some dude on HA and tweaked it a bit.



_

 

We have quite similar configs but how can I get that now playing tab (which shows the playing artist and track with big letters) above the playlist?

 Here's mine.


----------



## MrSomeone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We have quite similar configs but how can I get that now playing tab (which shows the playing artist and track with big letters) above the playlist?

 Here's mine._

 

Looks like http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index....trackinfo_mod)


----------



## ROBSCIX

Alot of cool configs around.


----------



## ozstrike

Just finished mine, it was mostly done, but the trackinfo needed tweaking a bit. 
 I'm not sure I like the colours, but the scheme was stolen off another config because I can't do colour matching very well (colourblind)

 Edit: the speaker think that looks like the background is actually my desktop background. It's just because I have transparency on.


----------



## LawnGnome

ozstrike, 

 can you provide me the code or files so I can use that layout?

 I don't know how to change them and just have the basic layout. But yours seems to have everything I would like.


----------



## lumanogin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to implement in Foobar anything like cover art display for Winamp to browse by album covers? Very purty imo

 (pic from a post in music thread somewhere, so I don't think he'd mind. Interest arisen after I PM'ed the poster)_

 

This is sick. How do you even do that with winamp? I can't find a plugin or option for that.


----------



## mark.s

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lumanogin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is sick. How do you even do that with winamp? I can't find a plugin or option for that._

 

It's the Album View-plugin (http://www.winamp.com/plugins/details/145308) - seems to freeze with large collections though...


----------



## Apocalypsee

Nothing much, just iTunes lookalike. I just need a fast and simple music player


----------



## gunz_drawn




----------



## BigSurSpoon

Incredible!!!! mind sharing the fcs???


----------



## Chri5peed

Don't like PanelsUI. You can't order the playlist in albums randomly[i.e. the order you added them in] and you can't add albums to go to the end of the playlist.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't like PanelsUI. You can't order the playlist in albums randomly[i.e. the order you added them in] and you can't add albums to go to the end of the playlist._

 

I'm able to do this. How are you trying to do it?


----------



## Chri5peed

^ I put it in the Album[or the year] view, to get the songs split into albums with album art, but no go. My ColumnsUI set-up does it by default.


----------



## skudmunky

here's my latest foobar. I've got everything ALMOST the way I want it, I just want the fancier playlist view window.


----------



## Chri5peed

Have you got 'Insignificance' munky?


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you got 'Insignificance' munky?_

 

no, do you recommend it? I'm just starting getting into porupine tree.


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Certainly, although Porcupine Tree are one of my 3 favourite bands...others are Opeth & Devin Townsend.

 Its unreleased stuff from the Signify sessions, but it is as good as Signify, IMO. In fact you should endeavour to get 'Recordings', its another unreleased thing, but its my favourite by them.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ I put it in the Album[or the year] view, to get the songs split into albums with album art, but no go. My ColumnsUI set-up does it by default._

 

You may need to tinker with the group by/sort settings. Right click the playlist and check out the group by settings.


----------



## MrFaust

my latest 2 configs...

 Regular Mode









 Desktop Mode 






 yes I am still using Columns_UI because I can't seem to figure out Panels_UI and to be honest, don't really want to.


----------



## b1uemchen

my ui: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a modification of this one http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/a...Music-63909683


----------



## ford2

Like mine plain and simple.


----------



## MrFaust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like mine plain and simple.




_

 

I took your layout idea and ran with it...






 Now I just need to figure out some group display settings. I can't figure out how to get text to show up behind other text.

 That and my various artist code isn't working. I'm wanting to have it display only the Album Title when it is various artist in the group display. Plus I would like for it to list the track artist next to the track title only on various artist albums in the item display.


----------



## devwild

Scaled down from 1024, because this config is actually running on a 5.6" UMPC screen, so the fonts are a bit large to make it easy to read and use with a stylus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 columns_ui with the single column view from panels_ui.


----------



## NeoSlayer888




----------



## MrKazador

Plain and simple.


----------



## gkl

My current config. Simple, informative, easy on resources. Inspired by different other configs, unfortunately can't take much credit for the code heh


----------



## Chri5peed

I spy with my little eye, something beginning with 'U'.


----------



## gkl




----------



## TheChemist

not my config but doop. album list pops up in the album art/track info area when you click playlist. technical data pops up when you click on the track info area. search, presets, ratings, etc all pop up on the bottom via icons on the bottom right. background is customizable and there are a few color schemes.


----------



## mitchell_bb

I hadn't installed foobar2000 until yesterday. With absolutely no programming experience i didn't think i would be able to make anything as fabulous as the setups on this forum. However, with a bit of searching i was able find one the suited exactly what i was after and came with all the program files for installation. I got it from here: http://www.fooblog2000.com/ (i guess someone here has probably already posted this config somewhere on here already). Full credit must be to the author 'FofR' for his awesome config! Now, i need to go edit and attach album art for the majority of my music collection...oh well it has been begging for it for years. And yes, 'In Rainbows' is awesome! Hahaha, i just realised mine is the same as TheChemist's in the previous post!


----------



## Skinnyfat

Mine is plain and simple config but nice and neat


----------



## ozstrike

How does everybody else go about browsing through their collection if they don't use browser?
 I see some people use album list, but it doesn't seem as flexible or nice looking as browser. Only problem is, browser is a bit buggy and not being developed anymore. 

 Thinking of rewriting my config to use panels ui.


----------



## Chri5peed

^ I use the albumlist panel, I can't imagine how it could be improved?


----------



## MikoLayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ozstrike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does everybody else go about browsing through their collection if they don't use browser?
 I see some people use album list, but it doesn't seem as flexible or nice looking as browser. Only problem is, browser is a bit buggy and not being developed anymore. 

 Thinking of rewriting my config to use panels ui._

 

Since I have all albums neatly organized into folders and parent folders, I have no need for any sort of external library-dependant way of doing it. Only as of recently I started looking into modifying the comments tag so I could try something else...

 Unfortunately, I forgot to back up all my playlists when I formatted hdd and migrated to vista (I was still under the impression that playlists would reside somewhere in the foobar directory, oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Incidentally, I am reorgnizing and reshaping the entire hdd pool structure moving multiple gigs of avis, mp3s, flacs and whatnot daily. So rebuilding the playlists could wait...

 Back when I had everything set up ok though, I a full sized playlist switcher with 50+ playlists from top to bottom in full screen. Worked pretty well when I just felt like looking through the list to see what I feel like listening to.

 Here is what I have after modifying jclim00's elegance to suit my needs. I am still looking for ways to make that playlist switcher transparent, or at least customize it with a seperate background image. Gone is the lyricsDB, as I am using SakuraScript to send the lyrics to SSP (not shown in the screenshot)


----------



## acedriver




----------



## dabblerblue




----------



## Brian loves music

is there a way to steal someone's foobar config for yourself? I'm just looking for something that has a nice color sheme, album art and allows me to browse by artist, then album, then song. i just went through most of this thread and had no success trying to copy these configs... Can someone just send me their entire foobar 2k folder? does that work. my email is brcrantz@verizon.net


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/2494/dreamzeb7.png[/IG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


that is gorgeous, care to share how you did it?_


----------



## fraseyboy

I like it. Simple yet effective.

 All I need now is something to download album art...


----------



## Brian loves music

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 I like it. Simple yet effective.

 All I need now is something to download album art..._

 

how'd you set that up? as you can tell i'm pretty new with foobar. is it possible for you to send me your foobar folder so i can just copy n paste it? my email is brcrantz@verizon.net

 thanks


----------



## ZepFloyd

i just d-loaded, plan on keeping it the way it is. seems to complicated at least for me to do anything special to it. besides that I dock the player while listening anyways.


----------



## Brian loves music

where did you download it from and how did you set it up? (sorry really new at this) that theme is just what i'm looking for


----------



## 77Pat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brian loves music* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you download it from and how did you set it up? (sorry really new at this) that theme is just what i'm looking for_

 

If you like that other one, then you can follow this guide, but with the section that says to make it itunes like http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/my...usable-182110/


----------



## nor_spoon

My foobar. Would hate to go back to something else...


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brian loves music* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you download it from and how did you set it up? (sorry really new at this) that theme is just what i'm looking for_

 

Yeah, sorry I forgot to check back on my post.

 I used the guide http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/my...usable-182110/ there, with a few tweaks. Just follow all the instructions and download all the things you need (some links are broken so it might need a bit of googling to find things) then you can set it up that way via the guide. Look round in the settings a bit and you'll find how to change the colours like I did.

 Good luck!


----------



## skudmunky

image is kinda big so I'll link to it 

http://www.maj.com/gallery/mark-wms/...5january08.jpg

 check out my 5.1 peakmeter goin' at it


----------



## Zarathustra19

Here's my latest. I thought I had posted here before, but oh well.







 I love that background. Absolutely love it.


----------



## wanderman

the fofr config is pretty popular


----------



## labou

Heres mine


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nor_spoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My foobar. Would hate to go back to something else..._

 

If I download the new foobar, is it difficult to make it look like this one? I still use 0.9.4.5 because I have configured it the way I like it to be.


----------



## TehNomad

The new default UI is really really easy to configure. You can experiment with it using a feature called the "Scratchbox" (View --> Layout --> Create Scratchbox)

http://screencast.com/t/qd6cbTLw

 Default UI, with the Text Display addon


----------



## iNiGFx

Thanks so much


----------



## roebeet

Foo Smooth v3, which I use on my work PC (Windows XP). I like large Album Art, plus it has a cover flow-like function. A little buggy, but works fine if I don't move it around too much. Pics:


----------

